# Adz - time to get big



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys, like I mentioned in doing a new journal as now I'm working with Goodfella and he is going to get me big!

Training and diet are pretty simple, 3 days on 1 day off, drugs for time being are Test E 750mg per week and HCG 1000iu.

Goals are lean bulk, get some quality mass on without me getting fat.

Starting photos  as you can see I've put a bit of fat on in last few months, although size has been going the right way.

Excuse the awful photos, just woke up.

Starting weight this morning is 191 1/2 lbs




























Usual crew in for encouragement / **** taking....


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

"Crawling is acceptable. Falling is acceptable. Puking is acceptable. Tears are acceptable. Pain is acceptable. Injury is acceptable. Quitting is unacceptable"

Go for it Adz! :thumb:


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

In mate, nice hot dog boxers lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

marcusmaximus said:


> In mate, nice hot dog boxers lol


Awesome aren't they


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

In mate

Them Fvcking pants lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> In mate
> 
> Them Fvcking pants lol


It was either them or a sparkly thong


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Woooop! You'll smash it! :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Pull session tonight, will update it properly tomorrow, knackered now so need sleep


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Il follow this mate, been seeing your progress on Instagram

Good progress


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Right, sorry didn't update last night, I was shattered and we had a friend round for tea.

So did pull, different to my usual style of training so weights were a bit lower til I get used to it. Saying that, my back is in bits this morning!

Deadlift - warmup set then 2 sets of 120kg

Bent over row - 40kg, 50kg

Underhand hammer pull down - 35kg, 40kg, 20kg - each arm independently and last set super slow

Cable row - 50kg, 50kg, 35kg - again last set super slow

Hammer shrugs - 60kg, 60kg, 60kg

Preacher curl - 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

Barbell curl - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

Cross body hammer curl - 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

Really enjoyed it, was good to try different approach.

Diet went 100% yesterday, again bit different than I'm used to but all good.

Onward and upward


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> It was either them or a sparkly thong


Ffs @Goodfella is already having an effect on you :lol:

In mate :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Ffs @Goodfella is already having an effect on you :lol:
> 
> In mate :thumb:


Haha yea I will get my cat in next progress pics


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

****, just opened this on my laptop and I look awful in the pics, dont look like that in the mirror!!

Did a push session tonight, massive one so again Im knackered, feel great though.

Bench press - 60kg warmup, 100kg, 80kg

Incline press - 80kg, 80kg, 40kg - last set super slow

Pec deck - 35kg, 35kg

Dips - 3 sets with chains

DB shoulder press - 20kg, 25kg

Lat raise machine - 10kg, 10kg - partials on last set

Rear lats - 15kg, 15kg

Close grip press - 40kg, 60kg

Rope pushdown - 25kg, 35kg

Gonna get a good sleep in tonight as its cardio / ab's tomorrow, think Im going to do a 5am run


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No 5am cardio happened, in fact I woke up later than normal so been rushing round all morning.

Will go gym after work and do cardio / abs, think I will do it better in the gym and it won't feel like an off day


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cardio and abs done, did 30 mins steady incline treadmill and then 3 sets crunches.

Felt weird going in the gym and not actually picking up any weights


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning girls! Working this morning then it's legs, can't wait!

Loving training legs, though after the new workout I might not do haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs smashed! Again, not as heavy as I usually go, but a lot more work!

Squats - 20kg warmup, 80kg, 80kg, 60kg, 60kg, 60kg

Hammer front squats - 100kg, 100kg, 60kg - all with a pause at the bottom

Lying leg curl - 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

Leg extension - 45kg, 45kg, 45kg

Leg press - 270kg, 270kg, 120kg, 120kg, 120kg

Seated calf raise - 20kg, 20kg - with 5 second squeeze at top of each rep and 5 second pause at bottom

Legs were proper pumped coming home, just having a relax now for a bit, cooking some rice.

Checked in this morning, Ive lost 5lbs, guessing water weight dropping from cleaning up my diet. Could do to lose a bit off the belly anyway.

Been ordered to have a cheat meal tonight! Not going to argue....


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Legs smashed! Again, not as heavy as I usually go, but a lot more work!
> 
> Squats - 20kg warmup, 80kg, 80kg, 60kg, 60kg, 60kg
> 
> ...


Good workout mate. We'll have to train sometime over the next few weeks with @ryda


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Good workout mate. We'll have to train sometime over the next few weeks with @ryda


Yea definitey


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Yea definitey


Yep the midget is waiting


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheat meal was had, and it was good!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Pizza and ice cream for a cheat meal, winning!

In for the ride


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Bought a George Foreman grill today, £17 in Morrisons, bargain!

Should make food prep easier


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Bought a George Foreman grill today, £17 in Morrisons, bargain!
> 
> Should make food prep easier


You ever used one before mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> You ever used one before mate?


Nope never had one, did chicken breast in 7 minutes earlier, I was amazed lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Nope never had one, did chicken breast in 7 minutes earlier, I was amazed lol


They're amazing mate, so quick and simple, I love them


----------



## chickenjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Adz said:


> Right, sorry didn't update last night, I was shattered and we had a friend round for tea.
> 
> So did pull, different to my usual style of training so weights were a bit lower til I get used to it. Saying that, my back is in bits this morning!
> 
> ...


Good luck bro, subbd

Whats your rep range?

and pre stats? height?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

chickenjunkie said:


> Good luck bro, subbd
> 
> Whats your rep range?
> 
> and pre stats? height?


Cheers bud good to have you in.

Reps are 8-12 on some, 12-15 on the lighter ones.

Stats are 5"8, 196lbs at start


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, test just gone in, massive omelette on the go, have a good Monday


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning, test just gone in, massive omelette on the go, have a good Monday


In

Morning mate. Good luck with this.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> In
> 
> Morning mate. Good luck with this.


Cheers buddy


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Massive pull workout tonight, struggled through but got everything done.

Pullups - 50 reps - some were a bit pathetic to be honest but did them

Superset of straight arm pushdowns (15 reps) into close grip pull downs (10 reps) - 3 sets

T-Bar row - 2 sets then on 3rd set drop set to failure

Wide grip machine row - 5 sets

Hammer deadlifts with 3 shrugs at top of each rep - 3 sets of 10

Cable curls - 3 sets with drop set to failure

Hammer rope curls - 3 sets

Preacher curls - 2 sets

Need food now, then Game Of Thrones, then sleep


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Been up since 5.30am food prepping as couldn't be assed doing any last night, don't think I've forgotten anything today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Been up since 5.30am food prepping as couldn't be assed doing any last night, don't think I've forgotten anything today


Rice done this time?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Rice done this time?


Yep, and sweet potatoes, veg, chicken and minced beef.

Been productive


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Yep, and sweet potatoes, veg, chicken and minced beef.
> 
> Been productive


Good stuff. Beef and potatoes for breakfast then?lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Good stuff. Beef and potatoes for breakfast then?lol


Nah, big omelette with red peppers and mushrooms


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Nah, big omelette with red peppers and mushrooms


Nice


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cardio and ab's done tonight, 30 mins incline treadmill and 3 sets of leg raises


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Massive leg session planned for tonight, got to gym and realised I forgot gym clothes 

So going on sunbed instead


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Massive leg session planned for tonight, got to gym and realised I forgot gym clothes
> 
> So going on sunbed instead


Plonker lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning all, motivated as always today and most importantly I remembered my gym gear


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Always helps


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning all, motivated as always today and most importantly I remembered my gym gear


What about the rice?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> What about the rice?


Yep all good, wrote it on my hand


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Huge push session done, absolutely ruined!

Incline DB press - 27.5kg, 35kg, 15kg, 15kg, 15kg

Superset of flat DB flies into flat DB press - 15kg, 15kg, 15kg

Decline DB press - 20kg, 20kg, 20kg - 20 reps on last set

Superset of bent over DB lats into barbell shoulder press into barbell upright row - 3 sets

Arnold press - 15kg, 10kg, 10kg

Superset of rope pushdown into overhead cable extension into underhand cable bar pushdown into close grip press ups!! - 4 sets

Was struggling to lift my arms to change the bar at the end, always a good sign.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Delts and traps proper pumped in the gym


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning fvckers, proper tired today. Went bed late as the Mrs had gone out, so not had my usual sleep.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Morning fvckers, proper tired today. Went bed late as the Mrs had gone out, so not had my usual sleep.


At least it's Friday


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> At least it's Friday


Yep! Though I work Saturday mornings too...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yep! Though I work Saturday mornings too...


Oh.... Well that's pants lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Oh.... Well that's pants lol


We all need the pennies for our drug habits though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> We all need the pennies for our drug habits though


Pfft. I don't pay for gear 

Joys of retail for you then mate, Saturday's!!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Pfft. I don't pay for gear
> 
> Joys of retail for you then mate, Saturday's!!!


You know, I used to like you......


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Adz said:


> Huge push session done, absolutely ruined!
> 
> Incline DB press - 27.5kg, 35kg, 15kg, 15kg, 15kg
> 
> ...


Good session matey. Are you doing straight up and down, squeezing at peak contraction, slowing down negatives, or anything else special?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

musclemate said:


> Good session matey. Are you doing straight up and down, squeezing at peak contraction, slowing down negatives, or anything else special?


Nice big squeezes when I can, do drop sets on other days too


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Adz said:


> Nice big squeezes when I can, do drop sets on other days too


Nice one.

Throw in some super slow negatives after the squeeze...say 4 secs. It will really fvck you up bud! :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs!! Smashed, damm it Im going to be sore tomorrow / sunday.

Not heavy, concentrated on volume tonight as instructed. All sets are 15-20 reps

Leg extensions - 3 sets, on 3rd set drop set then 20 partial reps

Lying leg curls - same as above

Superset - squats into leg press - 3 sets

Hack squats - 5 sets

Leg press machine - 50 reps

Superset - standing calf raise into bodyweight calf raise - 3 sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning fans!

Cardio and ab's today when I finish work.

Ain't it weird how you look so different in different places and lighting?

On those pics on page 1 I think I look terrible, yet in gym last night I looked pretty decent I thought. Proper head fvck haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning fans!
> 
> Cardio and ab's today when I finish work.
> 
> ...


Always the way mate. Can look completely different in different places.

Looking good.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Always the way mate. Can look completely different in different places.
> 
> Looking good.


I need to find a mirror where I look 16 stone and shredded


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I need to find a mirror where I look 16 stone and shredded


When you find it let me know where it is,could do with it too lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cardio and abs done.

Home now and it's freezing, had to put heating on


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright guys, hope you all having a great bank holiday!

I got out early and did some urbex with a mate, explored a catholic school built in the 1880's, was great! Creepy as hell though.

Anyway, got a pull session in afterwards. Last week I was learning what weights I can move on these new sessions that Goodfella has given me, so now I can concentrate on increasing the weights on them.

So big session of:

Deadlifts - 2 sets

Bent over row - 3 sets

Underhand hammer pulldown - 3 sets - each arm independently

Cable row - 3 sets

Hammer shrugs - 3 sets

Preacher curl - 3 sets

Barbell curl - 2 sets

Cross body hammer curl - 3 sets

Feeling good so far with Goodfella's guidance, enjoying the big workouts and adjusted to the diet. Feel like Ive dropped quite a bit of water weight, my face doesn't look as chubby, weight didnt change last week though. :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, very very tired this morning. Haven't slept past 8am now for quite a while, probably January. Need a really good sleep!!

Push session tonight, bring it


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning, very very tired this morning. Haven't slept past 8am now for quite a while, probably January. Need a really good sleep!!
> 
> Push session tonight, bring it


Wish my lad would let me stay in bed till 8am! 14 months so far of multiple wake ups during the night and 04:30-05:45 get ups! Why anyone has a baby then decides to have another, is beyond me! I'm in for the snip this year for sure!

Have a good day mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Decent push done tonight!

Flat bench - 2 sets

Incline bench - 3 sets

Pec deck - 2 sets

Weighted dips - 3 sets

DB shoulder press - 2 sets

Lat raise machine - 2 sets

Bent over rear lats - 2 sets

Close grip bench press - 2 sets

Rope pushdown - 2 sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cardio and ab's done tonight, so that's 30 mins steady incline treadmill and 3 sets weighted crunches.

Waiting for my chicken to cook now with wedges


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning lovers, another busy day ahead! Got around 12 R8's coming in work today, should be fun, will get some pics.

Pull session tonight.

Ordered some test 400 yesterday as my source didn't have test e, anyone used it?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning lovers, another busy day ahead! Got around 12 R8's coming in work today, should be fun, will get some pics.
> 
> Pull session tonight.
> 
> Ordered some test 400 yesterday as my source didn't have test e, anyone used it?


Everyone used test 400.. which lab though?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

sen said:


> Everyone used test 400.. which lab though?


Hacks. I've been using their test e and it's going well


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R8's sounded sick mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Hacks. I've been using their test e and it's going well


Use NP, Alpha or Apollo mate. Haven't seen anyone screaming how good it is.

R8 pics please


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Use NP, Alpha or Apollo mate. Haven't seen anyone screaming how good it is.
> 
> R8 pics please


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big pull session tonight, loads of volume! Each set was at least 12-15 reps 

50 pull-ups

Superset of straight arm push down into close grip pull down - 3 sets

T-bar row - 3 sets with double drop set

Wide grip machine row - 5 sets

Hammer deadlift with 3 shrugs at top of each two - 3 sets

Cable curl - 3 sets with triple drop set

Hammer rope curl - 3 sets

Preacher curl - 3 sets

Diet going well, happy with it all at the moment


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Push done tonight, another big volume session.

Incline DB press - 5 sets

Superset of flat DB flies into flat DB press - 3 sets

Decline DB press - 3 sets

Superset of DB rear lats into barbell shoulder press into vertical row - 3 sets

Arnold press - 3 sets

Superset of rope push down into overhead bar extension into underhand bar pushdown into close grip push ups - 3 sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning fans!

Up just over 1lb this week and feeling a bit leaner, so I'm happy with how it's going.

The boss has adjusted diet slightly to keep gains coming.

Need to get some cardio and ab's in today, not too much though as I'm training legs with @ryda tomorrow, I fully expect to puke / cry


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Need to get some cardio and ab's in today, not too much though as I'm training legs with @ryda tomorrow, I fully expect to puke / cry


Muahahahaha this can be arranged 

Suicide mode will be fully switched on!!!

That vertical leg press can be evil to me at times haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Muahahahaha this can be arranged
> 
> Suicide mode will be fully switched on!!!
> 
> That vertical leg press can be evil to me at times haha


Looking forward to it mate


----------



## Hoel (Apr 28, 2015)

ryda said:


> Muahahahaha this can be arranged
> 
> Suicide mode will be fully switched on!!!
> 
> That vertical leg press can be evil to me at times haha


Hey man , I saw that you have used Renvex Tren ace last year and that was your first cycle. I am in the same case (yes I know Tren ace for a first cycle is silly but anyway) I am running it with test prop and today is my 4th days into this cycle at 50mg ED. IMy batche is 01/2014 (on the bottle) but it's weird on the package it says august 2013 =S No sides yet beside trouble sleeping. I was wondering if you got the same batch as me because I am scared it's bunk or underdose. And how long for you to feel it and see any gains from it ? I know that 4 days it' sur early but some already notice the acetate ester as quick. For a first time user I was thinking that I will feel it pretty fast. Looking forward your answer buddy


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Hoel said:


> Hey man , I saw that you have used Renvex Tren ace last year and that was your first cycle. I am in the same case (yes I know Tren ace for a first cycle is silly but anyway) I am running it with test prop and today is my 4th days into this cycle at 50mg ED. IMy batche is 01/2014 (on the bottle) but it's weird on the package it says august 2013 =S No sides yet beside trouble sleeping. I was wondering if you got the same batch as me because I am scared it's bunk or underdose. And how long for you to feel it and see any gains from it ? I know that 4 days it' sur early but some already notice the acetate ester as quick. For a first time user I was thinking that I will feel it pretty fast. Looking forward your answer buddy


Correction - tren ace was my second cycle, test e 300 and sd matrix was my first 

Can't remember what batch it was and I ran 100mg eod tbh felt nothing in the first few weeks, but doesn't mean the gears not working, I didn't get much sides either, just sweats and the usual extra aggression, you won't notice any gains at all on any gear on day 4!! Week 4 more likely!! But if you got it from the recommended sellers on the renvex website it won't be bunk

My results spoke for itself the gear was far from bunk and is excellent stuff


----------



## Hoel (Apr 28, 2015)

ryda said:


> Correction - tren ace was my second cycle, test e 300 and sd matrix was my first
> 
> Can't remember what batch it was and I ran 100mg eod tbh felt nothing in the first few weeks, but doesn't mean the gears not working, I didn't get much sides either, just sweats and the usual extra aggression, you won't notice any gains at all on any gear on day 4!! Week 4 more likely!! But if you got it from the recommended sellers on the renvex website it won't be bunk
> 
> My results spoke for itself the gear was far from bunk and is excellent stuff


Sorry if my english sucis I am french. I am happy you are saying that you felt nothing on the first weeks. And yeah I got it from the recommended sellers on renvex website I will keep you posted can't wait to look and feel like a god haha. What was your results from it ? Do you have a log with weight and BF % week by week ? I know that I am asking a lot but first cycle so I am kind of hurry ! Thanks for the answer back


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Hoel said:


> Sorry if my english sucis I am french. I am happy you are saying that you felt nothing on the first weeks. And yeah I got it from the recommended sellers on renvex website I will keep you posted can't wait to look and feel like a god haha. What was your results from it ? Do you have a log with weight and BF % week by week ? I know that I am asking a lot but first cycle so I am kind of hurry ! Thanks for the answer back


Lol it's no over night thing like none users assume! For me I don't even start feeling like am looking half decent until around week 6, taking into account that diet is on point aswel! Nah didn't do a journal, didn't follow my weight either but my bf% dropping was pretty noticeable going off my progress pics

But be patient also don't expect amazing results unless you've built a good foundation up naturally first!

My physique was pretty decent after a good few years of training natty so the gear gave me that edge pretty quickly

But I see a lot of guys saying gears **** because there not looking like flex lewis come the end of cycle and that's because they've not built up a foundation before jumping on the gear! How can you use gear to make your muscles bigger when you haven't got any to begin with?? Lol not everyone agrees but that's just my opinion


----------



## Hoel (Apr 28, 2015)

ryda said:


> Lol it's no over night thing like none users assume! For me I don't even start feeling like am looking half decent until around week 6, taking into account that diet is on point aswel! Nah didn't do a journal, didn't follow my weight either but my bf% dropping was pretty noticeable going off my progress pics
> 
> But be patient also don't expect amazing results unless you've built a good foundation up naturally first!
> 
> ...


 I hear you just read about how Tren is awesome. To be honest with you my progress since I start this journey 3 years ago is kind of impressive. Drop from 33% BF to 8% in my first 10 month I think that my progress as a natty is really good even guys on my gym accuse me to gear X) Diet is on point no doubt as I stay lean year sround and know how to lean bulk. This journey changed my life and I am addict to it lol. Training is also on point trying to change things from Time to time and I never miss a session beside maybe 5 per year never give up. My reason to jump into the dark side is because I first started that life to love Life even more by achieve a great mass shredded vascular physique. As the time passes I realise how much time I spend on working out , eat , sleep and learn more and more about everything to make gains. All this time for such few lbs of muscle month by month. Am I lazy ? No ! Am I impatient ? Maybe but I have made so much gains in 3 years as a natty than I judge fair to jump on gear. I know that I can make gains still as a natty no doubt but that' sur what's up ^^ I also have all the things I need for my PCT and now just hope that the Tren ace is good and I will be amazed by it


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Hoel said:


> I hear you just read about how Tren is awesome. To be honest with you my progress since I start this journey 3 years ago is kind of impressive. Drop from 33% BF to 8% in my first 10 month I think that my progress as a natty is really good even guys on my gym accuse me to gear X) Diet is on point no doubt as I stay lean year sround and know how to lean bulk. This journey changed my life and I am addict to it lol. Training is also on point trying to change things from Time to time and I never miss a session beside maybe 5 per year never give up. My reason to jump into the dark side is because I first started that life to love Life even more by achieve a great mass shredded vascular physique. As the time passes I realise how much time I spend on working out , eat , sleep and learn more and more about everything to make gains. All this time for such few lbs of muscle month by month. Am I lazy ? No ! Am I impatient ? Maybe but I have made so much gains in 3 years as a natty than I judge fair to jump on gear. I know that I can make gains still as a natty no doubt but that' sur what's up ^^ I also have all the things I need for my PCT and now just hope that the Tren ace is good and I will be amazed by it


Inbox me and stop hijacking @Adz thread


----------



## Hoel (Apr 28, 2015)

ryda said:


> Inbox me and stop hijacking @Adz thread


Yeah sorry for that but my account is new so I can't =/


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheat meal oh yeaaaaaaaa


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Cheat meal oh yeaaaaaaaa


Great minds think alike haha this is gonna be me tonight too, dominos? Was gonna get a curry but don't wanna bad **** in the morning ahead of legs


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Great minds think alike haha this is gonna be me tonight too, dominos? Was gonna get a curry but don't wanna bad **** in the morning ahead of legs


Yea mate dominos, ham chicken beef mushrooms and jalapeño with 7 chicken pieces and tub of Ben & jerrys


----------



## Hoel (Apr 28, 2015)

Adz said:


> Cheat meal oh yeaaaaaaaa


Well if my Tren ace is legit Iwill be able to eat that too and stay dry and ripper haha Too bad that there is not more chicken on it though


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Yea mate dominos, ham chicken beef mushrooms and jalapeño with 7 chicken pieces and tub of Ben & jerrys


Haha ordering mine now


----------



## Hoel (Apr 28, 2015)

ryda said:


> Haha ordering mine now


If my Tren ace is legit I will be able to eat one too and stay dry ripped haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

So, trained legs with @ryda this morning at his gym. The gym is as old skool as you would expect from his pics, really cool old machines, good atmosphere.

We did:

Leg extensions - 5 sets I think

Leg press - 4 sets

Leg curl - 4 sets

Vertical leg press - Ryda did 4 sets, I did 2. It was a pain to take plates back off after he had used it :laugh:

Calf raises - 4 sets

Like Ryda said in another thread, we started off heavy and by end of leg press we could hardly walk, so eased off a bit on the others. Really good session though! He is a proper big beast :thumbup1:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> So, trained legs with @ryda this morning at his gym. The gym is as old skool as you would expect from his pics, really cool old machines, good atmosphere.
> 
> We did:
> 
> ...


Beast?? Haha I hate that word  unit/animal is more to my liking

Here's @Adz looking like his heads about to pop on incline leg press


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha great pic! Got one of you on there too


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Haha great pic! Got one of you on there too


Haha me likey! Might have that as my new avi


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good pics lads


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> So, trained legs with @ryda this morning at his gym. The gym is as old skool as you would expect from his pics, really cool old machines, good atmosphere.
> 
> We did:
> 
> ...


Gutted I missed it sorry lads, definetley smash them next time :thumb: @ryda


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

You both look Big, deifnetley need to eat 10k cals a day before I come and train with you two :lol: 

@ryda


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> You both look Big, deifnetley need to eat 10k cals a day before I come and train with you two :lol:
> 
> @ryda


Cheers dude, yea next time!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> You both look Big, deifnetley need to eat 10k cals a day before I come and train with you two :lol:
> 
> @ryda


Lol 6"3 19+st ain't that big nah not compared to what am gonna see at bodypower in Friday  haha but nah you missed out, might possibly train again next Sunday all depends

And gotta say was surprised by @Adz

His pics don't do him justice lol people always look better in person,


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Lol 6"3 19+st ain't that big nah not compared to what am gonna see at bodypower in Friday  haha but nah you missed out, might possibly train again next Sunday all depends
> 
> And gotta say was surprised by @Adz
> 
> His pics don't do him justice lol people always look better in person,


Thanks bro! Yea pics always make some people look sh!t, mine do anyways haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol 6"3 19+st ain't that big nah not compared to what am gonna see at bodypower in Friday  haha but nah you missed out, might possibly train again next Sunday all depends
> 
> And gotta say was surprised by @Adz
> 
> His pics don't do him justice lol people always look better in person,


I think I look better on pics than I do in person (look **** in both but im trying lol)

19st is heavy what ever height you are :lol: I might be up for next Sunday if your about, its my birthday but not doing anything anyways


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Thanks bro! Yea pics always make some people look sh!t, mine do anyways haha


Yeh lol I think the same about me haha



A1243R said:


> I think I look better on pics than I do in person (look **** in both but im trying lol)
> 
> 19st is heavy what ever height you are :lol: I might be up for next Sunday if your about, its my birthday but not doing anything anyways


Haha yeh possibly be about it's my last Sunday off for like a month tho, said to adz we'll hit the other gym I go to in Warrington, hard labour next time, I'm also planning on going to his gym soon aswel


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yeh lol I think the same about me haha
> 
> Haha yeh possibly be about it's my last Sunday off for like a month tho, said to adz we'll hit the other gym I go to in Warrington, hard labour next time, I'm also planning on going to his gym soon aswel


If your up for the travel one day we should go to strength asylum one day, @Adz

they've had branch warren and rich gaspari training in there today haha!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> If your up for the travel one day we should go to strength asylum one day, @Adz
> 
> they've had branch warren and rich gaspari training in there today haha!


Yea that's in Blackburn ain't it? I know a lad who trains there.

I train near Preston at Muscle Alley, great gym


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> If your up for the travel one day we should go to strength asylum one day, @Adz
> 
> they've had branch warren and rich gaspari training in there today haha!


Where's that?

Flex Lewis is training at doing questions and answers at hard labour tomorrow


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Where's that?
> 
> Flex Lewis is training at doing questions and answers at hard labour tomorrow


 @Adz, no its stoke mate - top 5 gym in the country apparently! I love it, might be a bit far for you two like. Only two junction on motorway for me from 18 to 16.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> @Adz, no its stoke mate - top 5 gym in the country apparently! I love it, might be a bit far for you two like. Only two junction on motorway for me from 18 to 16.


Stoke!!! Lol thought your from knutsford?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

I am mate, in between knutsford and Holmes chapel, so like in between junction 18 & 19 depends if im going north or south :lol: I like travelling about to decent gyms mate, when your going up to @Adz gym we might as well go up together so I could pick you up or whatever!

Do we no of any other North West members?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> I am mate, in between knutsford and Holmes chapel, so like in between junction 18 & 19 depends if im going north or south :lol: I like travelling about to decent gyms mate, when your going up to @Adz gym we might as well go up together so I could pick you up or whatever!
> 
> Do we no of any other North West members?


Right lol don't really know anywhere past knutsford/maccasfield

Haha would be much easier for me to go straight there would take me about 30mins

Yeh I started training with @Shawrie for abit after he started a thread asking for a training partner in the north west lol and it just happened he lived down the road from me and was already training in Warrington, still speak to him, he's having another "break" from training at the minute and he's not been seen on here for months


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, incredibly tired today


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Morning, incredibly tired today


MTFU


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> MTFU


Oh it got better, feckin boiler wouldn't work so no hot water for shave and shower!

Had to use kettle ffs


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Like the title of the journal pal!! You need any food advice im not your man!! lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Morning, incredibly tired today


That's the sesh yesterday :lol:

@ryda let me know if you can do Sunday asap mate, would you be up for it Adz?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> That's the sesh yesterday :lol:
> 
> @ryda let me know if you can do Sunday asap mate, would you be up for it Adz?


I'm at Bodypower this Sunday mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

bigchickenlover said:


> Like the title of the journal pal!! You need any food advice im not your man!! lol


Haha you ate a lot this weekend 

Thanks, glad to have you on board


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> That's the sesh yesterday :lol:
> 
> @ryda let me know if you can do Sunday asap mate, would you be up for it Adz?


Got an event with my Subaru nuts seeing as the mrs is off BUT training first for me! So yeh am down


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> I'm at Bodypower this Sunday mate


On his own too haha

Anyone else going on the Friday?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Got an event with my Subaru nuts seeing as the mrs is off BUT training first for me! So yeh am down


What time you training? Legs?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> What time you training? Legs?


10am is best gyms not open for long on Sunday lol anything, your call


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> 10am is best gyms not open for long on Sunday lol anything, your call


10am will be fine, no lie in on my birthday anymore getting old :lol: im happy to do legs on Sunday if you are


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Pull session done tonight, all sets at least 10 reps

Deadlift - 2 sets max 180kg

Bent over row - 2 sets

Underhand hammer pull down - 3 sets

Cable row - 3 sets

Hammer shrugs - 3 sets

Preacher curl - 3 sets

Barbell row - 2 sets

Cross body hammer curl - 2 sets

Getting a great pump and weights increasing, loving it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice deads mate!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Pull session done tonight, all sets at least 10 reps
> 
> Deadlift - 2 sets max 180kg
> 
> ...


Good sesh bud, what sort of reps you getting for 180kg? Ive managed 180kg for 1 rep once but form was so bad I don't want to try again until I know I am stronger :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Nice deads mate!


Thanks bud


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Good sesh bud, what sort of reps you getting for 180kg? Ive managed 180kg for 1 rep once but form was so bad I don't want to try again until I know I am stronger :lol:


Did 180kg for 6 reps, 2nd set dropped it too 100kg and did 10 reps


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys, thought legs would be stiff today but they aren't, surprised.

Got a big box of clothes from FlagNorFail too so that's put me in s great mood, no customs charge either


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I forgot to update last night, was pretty knackered and actually managed to get in bed a bit earlier for once,

I did pull:

Flat bench 2 sets - max 100kg

Incline press - 3 sets

Pec deck - 2 sets

Weighted dips - 3 sets

DB shoulder press - 2 sets

Lat raise machine - 2 sets

Rear lats - 2 sets

Close grip press - 2 sets

Rope pushdown - 2 sets

I tried 110kg on flat bench, got it off safety bar ok but then thought when I lower it, it ain't coming back up


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Adz said:


> I forgot to update last night, was pretty knackered and actually managed to get in bed a bit earlier for once,
> 
> I did pull:
> 
> ...


Good session mate. How long did it take u?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

marcusmaximus said:


> Good session mate. How long did it take u?


50 minutes, just enough


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

All that in 50 mins? bloody hell lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Adz said:


> 50 minutes, just enough


Good to keep the intensity high by reducing break time :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cardio and ab's done tonight, so 15 mins treadmill, 15 minutes cross trainer then 3 sets leg raises.

Switched to cross trainer as my calves and shins were really hurting on treadmill


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Leg day, you utter bastard!

Loads of volume and kept it pretty heavy.

Squats - 5 sets - max 100kg

Lying leg curl - 3 sets

Leg extensions - 3 sets

Hammer front squat - 3 sets with pause at bottom of each rep

Leg press - 5 sets

Seated calf raise - 2 sets with pause at top and pause at bottom

Got home and led in bed for 40 mins  I'm fvcked

Just got energy to get up and put tea in, steak pie worn wedges and beans


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Big session mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Big session mate


I've got a big coach


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> I've got a big coach


But still


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> But still


It flew by mate, 45 mins or so and was done. I don't take long rests


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys.

Went in shop last night to get eggs and women behind counter was telling me some women who comes in was talking about me, said she couldn't keep her eyes off my ass  I know who it is, some fat chick who was in other day, called me buff 

Always good to get a compliment.

Got a sample of Onward, product from FlagNorFail, meant to be something you can drink all day for sustained energy and focus so gonna give it a go today


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Leg day, you utter bastard!
> 
> Loads of volume and kept it pretty heavy.
> 
> ...


Good session that mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> Went in shop last night to get eggs and women behind counter was telling me some women who comes in was talking about me, said she couldn't keep her eyes off my ass  I know who it is, some fat chick who was in other day, called me buff
> 
> ...


Always nice to get a compliment


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> Went in shop last night to get eggs and women behind counter was telling me some women who comes in was talking about me, said she couldn't keep her eyes off my ass  I know who it is, some fat chick who was in other day, called me buff
> 
> ...


The dirty fat slag lol


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Saw onward pic, let us know how it is Adz mate. Good workout and beasty time, no sh1tting about the rest times!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Pull done again tonight, loads of volume. Most sets were 12 - 15 reps

Pull-ups - 50 reps

Superset straight arm push down into close grip pull down - 3 sets

T bar row - 3 sets with double drop set

Wide grip seated row - 5 sets

Hammer deadlift into shrug - 5 sets - so that's 50 deads with 150 shrugs 

Cable curl - 3 sets with triple drop set

Rope hammer curl - 4 sets

Preacher curl - 2 sets

Insane pump, had a shoulder vein popping out but couldn't get a pic.

Got a pic on preacher though, that old trick of using to make your arms look bigger


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Pull done again tonight, loads of volume. Most sets were 12 - 15 reps
> 
> Pull-ups - 50 reps
> 
> ...


Nice mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Nice mate


Cheers sweetheart


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Cheers sweetheart


No problem honeybuns


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning!

Weekly weigh in, currently sat at 194 3/4 lbs, increase of 2 1/2 lbs this week.

I'm happy with that.

Cardio and ab's later after work and then off to Bodypower tomorrow


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Pull done again tonight, loads of volume. Most sets were 12 - 15 reps
> 
> Pull-ups - 50 reps
> 
> ...


Looking good mate def bigger


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning!
> 
> Weekly weigh in, currently sat at 194 3/4 lbs, increase of 2 1/2 lbs this week.
> 
> ...


What scales you got mate? Need to get some newer accurate ones


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> What scales you got mate? Need to get some newer accurate ones


Got some digital scales from The Range few weeks ago, proper accurate, think they were about £18


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Got some digital scales from The Range few weeks ago, proper accurate, think they were about £18


Cheers


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys!

Diet wasn't perfect yesterday as I was at Bodypower, had a few burgers from musclefood and a brownie, back on it 100% today!


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Pics looked ace from Bodypower mate - saw your Dana & Kristina shots

Was it decent then?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

marcusmaximus said:


> Pics looked ace from Bodypower mate - saw your Dana & Kristina shots
> 
> Was it decent then?


Yea I really enjoyed it, will definitely be going again next year.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good big workout tonight as yesterday has really inspired me to push even harder, whatever it takes!!

So I did push tonight, all sets 12-15 reps:

Incline DB press - 5 sets - max 35kg

Superset of flat DB fly into flat DB press - 3 sets

Decline DB press - 3 sets - 20 reps on last set

Superset of DB rear lats into barbell shoulder press into vertical row - 3 sets

Arnold press - 3 sets

Superset of rope pushdown into overhead bar extension into underhand bar pushdown into close grip push ups - 4 sets

Gonna have to get some snoring strips like Rob as my mrs is getting fed up of me keeping her awake :laugh: she was kicking me last night and I was dead to the world


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good session there mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good session there mate!

I'd love to go to body power but I'd feel so out of place..


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Good session there mate!
> 
> I'd love to go to body power but I'd feel so out of place..


Even more of a Reason to go then lol really motivating day this was my 4th one and the first time I've not felt like a skinny **** unless I was stood near the pros haha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Good session there mate!
> 
> I'd love to go to body power but I'd feel so out of place..


I'll meet you there we can look out of place together


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Even more of a Reason to go then lol really motivating day this was my 4th one and the first time I've not felt like a skinny **** unless I was stood near the pros haha


Yea to be fair I thought I was gonna feel tiny but I didn't, all shapes of people there, not many fatties thankfully


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I'll meet you there we can look out of place together


you're big now mate!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> you're big now mate!


Not compared to the monsters you get there mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Forgot to update this last night as I was dying on the settee after doing legs 

Volume big again, weights moderate, each set around 15 reps or more to smash the muscles

Leg extension - 3 sets with triple drop set finished with 20 partial reps

Lying leg curl - same as above

Superset squats into leg press - 3 sets

Hack squats - 5 sets

Leg press machine - 50 reps

Superset standing calf raise into body weight calf raise - 3 sets of 25 each

Doomed when I got home, took ages to find strength to cook tea 

People noticing changes in me now since I started with @Goodfella people commenting on shoulders and a lad at work yesterday said it looked like my back was gonna rip out my shirt when I picked a box up


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Forgot to update this last night as I was dying on the settee after doing legs
> 
> Volume big again, weights moderate, each set around 15 reps or more to smash the muscles
> 
> ...


Are you using @Goodfella as a coach?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Are you using @Goodfella as a coach?


I am mate, would highly recommend him


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good big workout tonight as yesterday has really inspired me to push even harder, whatever it takes!!
> 
> So I did push tonight, all sets 12-15 reps:
> 
> ...


Lol they're working so far mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cardio and ab's tonight, decided on a run in the sun.

Not the best idea, my calves seized up 5 mins down the road 

Hobbled back in the sun muttering to myself


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlucky mate, can't win em all though


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Happens to Phil Heath too I'm sure


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back to normal today, nice big pull session done.

Deadlifts - 2 sets - max 180kg

Bent over row - 2 sets

Underhand hammer pull down - 3 sets alternate arms, last set super slow

Cable row - same as above

Shrugs - 3 sets

Preacher curl - 3 sets

Barbell curl - 2 sets

Cross body hammer curl - 2 sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening chimps!

Great push session tonight, hit a PR and generally trained like a monster 

Flat bench press - 2 sets - max 105kg, new PR

Incline bench press - 3 sets

Pec deck - 2 sets

Weighted dips - 3 sets

DB shoulder press - 2 sets - max 30kg, could have done the 32.5kg but couldn't get them into start position

DB lat raise - 2 sets with partials on last set

Rear lats - 2 sets

Close grip press - 2 sets

Rope pushdown - 2 sets

And done!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice session there mate!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers bud!

Weight up this week again, now at 195 1/8 lbs. increase not as big as last week but still heading right way. Arms feeling fuller.

Cardio and ab's today after work


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Been for a run with the wife, I'm not as fit as I was when I was cutting last year!

Could run 3 miles then without stopping, today my legs were fvcked after 1. Got it done though, ab's to do now then food!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys!

Training legs today with the wife and her friend. They train a few days a week so been trying to get them to come my gym for a session for ages, her friend doesn't want to lift heavy as she thinks she will become a massive bodybuilder overnight, so we are gonna do volume work. Plenty of dropsets and supersets, should be fun


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> Training legs today with the wife and her friend. They train a few days a week so been trying to get them to come my gym for a session for ages, her friend doesn't want to lift heavy as she thinks she will become a massive bodybuilder overnight, so we are gonna do volume work. Plenty of dropsets and supersets, should be fun


Just show her a picture of Larissa Reiss lol that might change her mind


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Just show her a picture of Larissa Reiss lol that might change her mind


Wife really enjoyed it, had her squatting with bar, she has never done that before so really happy she could do it. Her friend said she enjoyed it but didn't look like she did 

We did:

Leg extensions - 3 sets with triple drop set then 20 partials

Lying leg curl - same as above

Superset squats into leg press - 3 sets

Hack squats - 3 sets

Leg press machine - 50 reps

Superset standing calf raise into body weight calf raise - 3 sets

Got a pic of the wife, she wasnt impressed but I think her legs look good on it so it's going on here 










And 1 of me looking quite small today


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

What up bitchs???

I'm working today and had the first lie in I've had in a long time, so didn't have time to make breakfast  so today's diet is a little off, will make up for it later and squeeze a bit extra in.

No time to train either as gym on Sunday hours so will do cardio and ab's when I get home, no days off!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> What up bitchs???
> 
> I'm working today and had the first lie in I've had in a long time, so didn't have time to make breakfast  so today's diet is a little off, will make up for it later and squeeze a bit extra in.
> 
> No time to train either as gym on Sunday hours so will do cardio and ab's when I get home, no days off!!


I'm sat watching TV.... You hate me


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> I'm sat watching TV.... You hate me


Haha if I was off I would be doing same, enjoy it while you can mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cardio done, went for a walk round the village with the wife.

Chicken kievs with homemade wedges for tea


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Wife really enjoyed it, had her squatting with bar, she has never done that before so really happy she could do it. Her friend said she enjoyed it but didn't look like she did
> 
> We did:
> 
> ...


Gonna progress my Mrs to squatting with the bar soon too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening chaps 

Big pull session tonight! All sets 12-15 reps

Pull-ups - 50 reps

Superset straight arm pull down into close grip pull down - 3 sets

T bar row - 3 sets with double drop on last set

Wide grip cable row - 5 sets

Hammer deadlift shrugs - 5 sets so 50 deadlifts and 150 shrugs

Cable curls - 3 sets with double drop on last set

Hammer rope curls - 3 sets with 30 reps on last set

Preacher - 2 sets

Traps were on fire after this, still are a bit.

Making some tea now then gonna watch Once Upon A Time on Netflix, anyone seen it?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, great sleep last night but still feel tired. Didn't want to get up.

Breakfast cooking now and 1ml test 400 in.

Legs tonight again, hammering them!

I've been in the new job 3 months now, well next week, so can have a car now if I want. So ordered a new A3 S-Line cabrio yesterday, hopefully will have it for the weekend. Let's hope it gets warmer


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning, great sleep last night but still feel tired. Didn't want to get up.
> 
> Breakfast cooking now and 1ml test 400 in.
> 
> ...


Nice car although I dunno how it'll suit a skin head covered in tats and on the juice lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Nice car although I dunno how it'll suit a skin head covered in tats and on the juice lol.


 well I will soon see! The wife really wants 1 so she can drive it too, can change it after a few months so will go into something else for winter


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Really not feeling it today, had headache all afternoon and really tired. But I know when I get to gym I will smash it.

Usually the workouts when you aren't feeling it end up being best ones


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs done!! Knew it would be a good workout, absolutely smashed them.

Squats - 5 sets - max 120kg for 8, new PR

Hammer front squats - 3 sets with pause at bottom of each rep

Lying leg curl - 3 sets

Leg extension - 3 sets

Leg press - 5 sets - max 350kg

Calf raises - 2 sets with 5 second pause at top and bottom of each rep

Impressed with my squats, felt pretty comfortable with the 120kg and I think if I had a spotter I could have gone heavier.

Now I know we shouldn't take **** out of other people training, but 2 new lads started at gym few weeks ago and they just make me laugh at the overkill of safety gear. Matching Golds Gym belts, gloves and wrist straps. No matter what exercise they are doing, the belts are on. Biceps curls, pull ups, tricep pushdown, seated row, the belt is on


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning!

Rest day today, when I say rest I mean cardio and ab's.

Feckin cold wind here today, wish summer would arrive


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Legs done!! Knew it would be a good workout, absolutely smashed them.
> 
> Squats - 5 sets - max 120kg for 8, new PR
> 
> ...


Maybe he's a health and safety officer


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cardio done tonight, a 45 min walk round the village with the wife.

Really hungry now, might do s food porn pic when it's ready


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

500g wedges, 250g chicken and mixed veg.

Before the BBQ sauce of course


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning! Forgot to food prep last night, so much to do this morning! But it's going ok so far, have put some juice in too 

Get new car today and it's bloody raining, typical.

Anyway, push session tonight, can't wait!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Morning! Forgot to food prep last night, so much to do this morning! But it's going ok so far, have put some juice in too
> 
> Get new car today and it's bloody raining, typical.
> 
> Anyway, push session tonight, can't wait!


What ya like!!

Enjoy the juice and new wheels


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Car picssss


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Car picssss


It's just been valeted.......










Ordering some more gear today, making the move to NP stuff after reading a few good bits on here


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> It's just been valeted.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice mate


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Ah... So you wash cars for a living? :lol:

Nah... You'll enjoy NP matey. I only do that and AP now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> It's just been valeted.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be using NP next too


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'll be using NP next too


I'll be interested to see how you both get on with np I thought it was great but I've got nothing to compare it to


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Do you find it a bit off-putting training with wifey matey? I would have difficulty concentrating... especially if I was feeling a bit rapey on tren. :whistling:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

musclemate said:


> Do you find it a bit off-putting training with wifey matey? I would have difficulty concentrating... especially if I was feeling a bit rapey on tren. :whistling:


A bit mate haha luckily it's a 1 off. I mean her training with me, not the rapey feeling. Rapey 24/7 

Update, lost 1/4 lb this week. Not much but it's going wrong way haha I did run out of whey on Wednesday though, only stocked up today.

The coach has upped food for this week, see how I get on.

Feeling great though, especially on legs from going heavy as **** (for me).

Not trained today, been work and shopping, so gonna do push tomorrow


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Saturday night feed up










Gonna watch The Equaliser now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Saturday night feed up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great film


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Saturday night feed up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mm that food looks nice lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Mm that food looks nice lol


It really was mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Slept with a snoring strip on last night, got 11 hours sleep! No complaints from wife either. @TELBOR


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Slept with a snoring strip on last night, got 11 hours sleep! No complaints from wife either. @TELBOR


Do the trick don't they


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Do the trick don't they


Yea worked well, better stock up from eBay


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Only problem with staying in bed late is having to fit all your meals into a shorter day


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Not trained today, had a rare day where we both didn't have anywhere to be so had a lazy day with the wife.

Diet on point though, food prepped for tomorrow


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, definitely sleeping better with the snore strips on, really didn't want to get up though.

I've not trained for 3 days now so need to smash it tonight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning, definitely sleeping better with the snore strips on, really didn't want to get up though.
> 
> I've not trained for 3 days now so need to smash it tonight


Might have to get some myself. I do my Mrs head in with my snoring lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Might have to get some myself. I do my Mrs head in with my snoring lol


Yea I'm ridiculously loud sometimes, she said I did a bit last night but only quiet. She kicks me and i stop


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Yea I'm ridiculously loud sometimes, she said I did a bit last night but only quiet. She kicks me and i stop


Just told my better half and she said I've gotta buy some.

So that's why I wake up with backache sometimes, she beating me up when I snore haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening. Got to push myself harder, if I'm ever gonna hit 15 stone I need to beat the sh!t out of these muscles in the gym.

Trained like a monster tonight, really pushed hard.

Big push session, each set 15 reps:

Incline DB press - 5 sets - max 35kg

SS flat DB fly into DB press - 3 sets

Decline DB press - 3 sets - last set 20 reps

SS rear DB delts into overhead barbell press into vertical row - 3 sets

Arnold press - 3 sets

Giant SS rope pushdown into overhead bar extension into underhand bar pushdown into close grip press up - 4 sets

Tri's and traps on fire


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning! Another great sleep, stayed up a bit later watching Game Of Thrones, how good was that?????

Triceps still pumped this morning haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Morning! Another great sleep, stayed up a bit later watching Game Of Thrones, how good was that?????
> 
> Triceps still pumped this morning haha


Was good, about time so action came along!!


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

That white walker with the dead raising arm move at the end.... Da fuq


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Leg day!! Volume workout, was dripping in sweat at the end :bounce:

Every set at least 12 reps, some 15+

Leg extension - 3 sets - triple drop set on last set then 20 partials

Lying leg curl - 3 sets - same as above

SS of squats into leg press - 3 sets

Hack squats - 5 sets

Leg press machine - 50 reps

Standing calf raise - 2 sets of 25 then 2 sets of 25 bodyweight

Went to Boots afterwards to get some razor blades, was walking through there like a right tard :laugh:

Also, how fvckin expensive are razors???? My Gillete Fusion keeps cutting me so bought a new Proglide and some blades , nearly £30 FFS


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Leg day!! Volume workout, was dripping in sweat at the end :bounce:
> 
> Every set at least 12 reps, some 15+
> 
> ...


Lovely jubbly, good old sea legs lol

Use an electric trimmer


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Leg day!! Volume workout, was dripping in sweat at the end :bounce:
> 
> Every set at least 12 reps, some 15+
> 
> ...


Tell me about it,I shave my head at least twice a week so always buying razor blades,such a rip off


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Lovely jubbly, good old sea legs lol
> 
> Use an electric trimmer


Never used one mate, do all my head too so would it work?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Tell me about it,I shave my head at least twice a week so always buying razor blades,such a rip off


Yea I shave all my head too so works out expensive


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Never used one mate, do all my head too so would it work?


For your head.... If you want stubble lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> For your head.... If you want stubble lol


Needs to be smooooooooooth


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Needs to be smooooooooooth


Or you could have hair lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Or you could have hair lol


Doesn't suit me, started receding in my early 20's Si would look daft if I grew it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Doesn't suit me, started receding in my early 20's Si would look daft if I grew it


Lol

Get a hair transplant!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> Get a hair transplant!


Happy being bald, suits me, couldn't imagine me having hair


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Tried the new razor this morning, bloody thing vibrates!

Didn't know whether to shave my head or go wake up the Mrs.......


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cardio and ab's today, so did 30 mins on stair climber and weighted crunches.

Chucked a few sets in for forearms too.

NP gear arrived today, will get that started in a few days when the current stuff runs out


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Apparently the snore strips have stopped working now, the wife was kicking me a lot last night


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Apparently the snore strips have stopped working now, the wife was kicking me a lot last night


Plot twist - the strips work but your Mrs just likes kicking you


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Plot twist - the strips work but your Mrs just likes kicking you


Haha that could be it!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening my lovers.

Big our session done tonight, heavy tonight. Great pump, added some weight onto what I was moving last week.

Deadlifts - 2 sets

Bent over barbell row - 3 sets

Underhand hammer pulldown - 3 sets then 3rd set mega slow - each arm independently

Cable row - same as above

Hammer shrugs - 3 sets

Preacher curl - 3 sets

Barbell curl - 2 sets

Cross body DB hammer curl - 2 sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Showed my mrs the NP gear, she asked what difference was.

I said the stuff I've been using is like drinking aldi cola, this should be like drinking coca cola.

She said well as long as you don't lose the rapey feeling


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Push session done tonight, went a bit heavier than last week again on a few bits, all good 

Bench press - 2 sets - max 100kg

Incline press - 2 sets then 1 set super slow

Pec deck - 2 sets

Weighted dips - 3 sets

DB shoulder press - 2 sets - max 32.5kg

DB lat raise - 2 sets then partials to failure

Rear delts - 2 sets

Close grip press - 2 sets

Rope pushdown - 2 sets

Feeling great this week, definitely seeing changes, delts and traps popping out more and arms feeling much fuller, it's going the right way!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got home and 1 of the cats was doing pull-ups, chasing those kitty gains


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Got home and 1 of the cats was doing pull-ups, chasing those kitty gains


My fvcking dog is slacking.

She starts her new routine tomorrow


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> My fvcking dog is slacking.
> 
> She starts her new routine tomorrow


Bit of creatine in her morning feed will do it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Bit of creatine in her morning feed will do it


Obviously works for your cat lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Obviously works for your cat lol


Will be 15 stone before me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Will be 15 stone before me


And me haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning girls!

Weigh in this morning and I'm up 3lb from last week, really happy with that as I said I'm feeling fuller and certainly working for it!

Will check in with the boss shortly and see if any changes needed.

Cardio and ab's after work today then off for more colouring on my chest 

Have a good day


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Have a gooden mate!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Couple of hours colouring done in my chest this afternoon, was lots of pain!!

Just been to Papa Johns, had to try it instead of Dominos to see what the fuss was about, it was bloody good!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Progress pics, I know I'm carrying some fat round the middle but I'm not too bothered about that at the minute, the aim is put quality size on now.

Traps and delts definitely blowing up, arms going right way too


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Progress pics, I know I'm carrying some fat round the middle but I'm not too bothered about that at the minute, the aim is put quality size on now.
> 
> Traps and delts definitely blowing up, arms going right way too


Definitely looking wider across the back and shoulders there mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Definitely looking wider across the back and shoulders there mate


Thanks bud, shoulders definitely my strong point


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Progress pics, I know I'm carrying some fat round the middle but I'm not too bothered about that at the minute, the aim is put quality size on now.
> 
> Traps and delts definitely blowing up, arms going right way too


Looking decent mate,good stuff


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Looking decent mate,good stuff


Cheers bro, getting there


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Seems the snoring is getting worse, the wife slept on the settee last night and is having day off work as she is so tired 

I slept like a lamb all through the night


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Seems the snoring is getting worse, the wife slept on the settee last night and is having day off work as she is so tired
> 
> I slept like a lamb all through the night


My mrs said to me yesterday that I'm snoring a lot lately. Said she's never noticed it before but think because of the baby and the fact she's sleeping lighter/on alert she now notices it. I started this cycle a week before the baby was born, didn't wanna say it might be the gear lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Seems the snoring is getting worse, the wife slept on the settee last night and is having day off work as she is so tired
> 
> I slept like a lamb all through the night


Joys of gear and weight gain! Try tipping the bed at the top end, raise it a few inches. I've done that in the past and it worked


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Heavy legs done this evening. Got to the gym and 2 of the 3 squat racks were being used by people curling next to fvck all weight, annoyed me 

Anyways, smashed onwards...

Squats - 5 sets -max 120kg

Hammer front squats - 3 sets with pause at bottom of each rep

Lying leg curl - 3 sets

Leg extension - 3 sets

Leg press - 5 sets

Seated calf raise - 2 sets with 5 second pause at top and bottom

Big steak pie with wedges and beans on its way


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

First bit of NP in this morning, if I'm not 15 stone by Friday I'll assume it's bunk gear


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening drug fans, we all had a good day?

Great day at work then did I nice push session:

50 pull-ups

SS straight arm pushdown into close grip pull down

T bar row - 3 sets with double drop set on last set

Wide grip cable row - 5 sets

SS hammer deadlift with 3 shrugs at top of each lift - 5 sets

Cable curls - 3 sets with double drop set on last 1

Rope hammer curls - 3 sets

Preacher curl - 2 sets

Strange update, my mrs doesn't like feeling my ass at the minute as it's hard and has a gear lump


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning all!

Warm day here, shame I can't wear shorts and t-shirt for work, gets warm in shirt and tie 

Cardio and ab's tonight, get them ready for when I strip the fat off eventually haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cardio and ab's done tonight, 30 mins on stair climber had me soaking!

Then 3 sets leg raises and a bit on forearms to finish off.

Mrs got a new bed for spare room today, for when my snoring is really bad


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Adz said:


> Cardio and ab's done tonight, 30 mins on stair climber had me soaking!
> 
> Then 3 sets leg raises and a bit on forearms to finish off.
> 
> Mrs got a new bed for spare room today, for when my snoring is really bad


mate download "sleep talk" app, i got told i snore and was having none of it, turns out i snore REALLY loud


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Bora said:


> mate download "sleep talk" app, i got told i snore and was having none of it, turns out i snore REALLY loud


She has recorded it a few times and the odd time I wake myself up doing it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening, this week going good again, feel like I've put weight on so will see what the scales say on Saturday.

Did push tonight:

Incline DB press - 5 sets - 35kg max

SS flat DB fly into flat DB press - 3 sets

Decline press - 3 sets with 20 reps last set

SS DB rear lats into standing barbell press into vertical row - 3 sets

Arnold press - 3 sets

Giant tricep superset of rope pushdoen into overhead ez bar extension into underhand ez bar pull down into close grip press-up - 4 sets

Arms looked decent when training I thought


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning!

Didn't sleep brilliant, too hot, need a new bedroom fan I think.

1 ml of NP Tri-Test just gone in.

No training tonight as its dads 60th so going for a meal. Thing is its a crap Italian he has chosen and it ain't my cheat meal night, so I'm eating normally before I go then just water when I get there


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning!
> 
> Didn't sleep brilliant, too hot, need a new bedroom fan I think.
> 
> ...


Morning mate.

I could fvcking murder an Italian lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning mate.
> 
> I could fvcking murder an Italian lol


Racist


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Racist


Only on Fridays


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Went out for the meal, thought might as well eat there and just be good, so ordered chicken with mushrooms and potatoes. My brother is proper fussy eater and wouldn't eat his steak so I ate that too 

Just got home so getting another meal in before bed


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekly weigh in, up 2 lbs, sat at 199 3/8 this morning.

Very happy with the week, good steady increase and training / diet going very well 

Legs today after work.

Have fun everyone


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs done, great session 

Leg extension - 3 sets with triple drop set then 20 partials

Lying leg curl - same as above

SS squats into leg press - 3 sets

Hack squat - 5 sets

Leg press - 50 reps

SS Standing calf raise into bodyweight calf raise - 3 sets

Felt great training, weight gone up on few bits, hack squats in particular.

Been rushing about this afternoon so haven't had time to make meal 3, so just had a whey shake and a pack of cookies, @FelonE would be proud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Legs done, great session
> 
> Leg extension - 3 sets with triple drop set then 20 partials
> 
> ...


Get in there son ????


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Get in there son ????


Choc chip, they were great.

I'm proper warm at the moment like all the time, sat here now and can feel the heat coming off me haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Choc chip, they were great.
> 
> I'm proper warm at the moment like all the time, sat here now and can feel the heat coming off me haha


I'm always hot mate. Walking round in a t-shirt in winter lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great sleep, had a lie in til 9.30 which is late for me.

Mission for today is to build a bed so that the wife can get some sleep


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evenin you lot, hope you all had a good day.

Busy busy at work, it flew by and I was in a great mood by time I got to the gym.

Pull session:

Deadlifts - 2 sets

Bent over barbell row - 3 sets

Underhand hammer pull down - alternate hands - 2 sets then 1 set very slow

Cable row - same as above

Hammer shrugs - 3 sets with big squeeze at top

Preacher curl - 3 sets

Barbell curl - 3 sets

Cross body hammer curl - 2 sets

Felt strong, still warm as fvck and sweating loads 

Led on settee now watching Game Of Thrones


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning!

Great sleep even though I was emotional from GOT 

This NP stuff going in so much smoother than the D-Hacks, no pip and the lump on my right cheek is going down 

On 2nd week of it now, looking forward to more growth


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Morning!
> 
> Great sleep even though I was emotional from GOT
> 
> ...


Glad to here it's going good it's only lab I've tried so interesting to see how it compares to others


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Glad to here it's going good it's only lab I've tried so interesting to see how it compares to others


Well no complaints so far but early days yet, will see how I'm looking in 2 months


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening, just got home from training, did push.

Felt really strong tonight, had some Assault before I left work and when I got to gym my face and arms were tingling like mad.

Bench press - 2 sets - max 100kg

Incline press - 3 sets - last set super slow

Pec deck - 2 sets

Weighted dips - 3 sets - used hammer dip machine, 4 plates a side

DB shoulder press - 2 sets - max 32.5kg couldn't quite swing the 35's up

Lat raise DB - 2 sets then partials to failure

Rear DB lats - 3 sets

Close grip press - 2 sets

Rope pushdown - 2 sets

Leaving the gym the owner stopped me and said "fvck me look at your traps" 

Can't beat a bit of motivation like that


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, normally just weigh myself on Saturday but went for a mid-week weigh in today just as I feel so good and full all the time.

203 1/4 lb, so up just over 3 lb from weekend.

The heaviest I've ever been, really impressed, all down to having a great coach 

Keep the gains coming guys


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Great progress Adz mate, NP smooth as f for me too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

marcusmaximus said:


> Great progress Adz mate, NP smooth as f for me too


Cheers bud


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cardio day so nothing too interesting to report, 30 mins stair climber, 3 sets weighted crunches and a bit on forearms to finish


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evenin bishes, tis leg day!

Pushed hard, loved it. New PB on squats too 

Squats - 5 sets -max 125kg for 5

Front hammer squats - 3 sets with pause at bottom of each rep

Lying leg curl - 3 sets

Leg extensions - 3 sets

Leg press - 5 sets - max 320kg

Seated calf raise - 2 sets with 5 second pause at top and bottom

Wife said my legs are looking thicker, I think they are too but photos don't show it yet  it will come!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Hear you on the pictures mate,I always look sh1t in pictures it's weird


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Hear you on the pictures mate,I always look sh1t in pictures it's weird


If pics could show what I see in gym mirrors I would be a happy man


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning!

Knees a little sore this morning, could feel them a bit on hack squats last week and then in front squats last night. Oh well, not much can do about that.

Test just gone in, nice and smooth.

Pull training tonight


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Think I need new work shirts, struggling to get my arms out of the current ones when getting undressed


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Think I need new work shirts, struggling to get my arms out of the current ones when getting undressed


Im the same mate. Put a shirt in last night that fit me when I was 15st7 and at 14.2 it was busting open. Body comp has obviously changed loads like. Pain in the ass though need a new wardrobe


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Im the same mate. Put a shirt in last night that fit me when I was 15st7 and at 14.2 it was busting open. Body comp has obviously changed loads like. Pain in the ass though need a new wardrobe


It's a pain but it's a good problem to have


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice big pull session done. Feeling on top of the world this week, definitely feel bigger and stronger. NP stuff kicking in??

50 pull-ups

SS of straight arm push downs into close grip pull downs - 3 sets

T-bar row - 3 sets with double drop on last set - weight up on this from last week

Wide grip row - 5 sets

Hammer deadlift into 3 shrug - 5 sets of 10

Cable curl - 3 sets with triple drop on last set

Hammer rope curl - 3 sets with 30 reps on last set

Preacher curl - 2 sets

Chicken on the grill now, hoping for nice weight increase again tomorrow


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys. Weigh in, 200 3/4 lbs, so up 1lb from last week but down 2lb from mid-week. Water weight fluctuating?

Still heading right direction so very happy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning guys. Weigh in, 200 3/4 lbs, so up 1lb from last week but down 2lb from mid-week. Water weight fluctuating?
> 
> Still heading right direction so very happy


Good stuff mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Good stuff mate


Cheers bud. It's so good to see scales going right way, extra motivation for the week ahead


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Large dominos and tub of Ben & Jerrys demolished


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning all!

Great sleep, like over 10 hours which is really good for me.

Need to go food shopping today so gonna struggle training, will pack in loads of quality food


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning! Mrs put new bedding on last night so really didn't want to get up this morning 

Up and had breakfast though and put test in, volume legs tonight so going to smash it!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Made a right dick of myself when squatting tonight.

Loaded bar on my shoulders, not heavy just 70kg, had an itchy nose, I blame the pre-workout making my skin tingle.

So took right hand off to stretch, bat swung out to the left, couldn't grab it again to pull it back so kind of threw myself forward into the rack to hook it.

People watched and not 1 came forward to help, cvnts. Must have looked funny though 

So, legs done:

Leg extension - 3 sets with triple drop on last then 20 partials

Lying leg curl - same as above

SS of squats into leg press - 3 sets

Hack squats - 5 sets

Leg press - 50 reps

Standing calf raise - SS of 25 reps then 25 bodyweight- 3 sets

Legs pretty fvcked now, led on settee waiting for steak burgers 

And a pic:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> View attachment 173859


Haha looked worse than that


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Push done:

Incline DB press - 5 sets - max 35kg

SS flat DB fly into flat DB press - 3 sets

Decline DB press - 3 sets with 20 reps last set

SS DB lats into standing barbell press into vertical row - 3 sets

Arnold press - 3 sets

SS of rope pushdown into overhead EZ bar extension into underhand EZ bar pull down into close grip press ups - 4 sets

Just had 100g of Lion cereal (the best gainer on the planet) and gonna cook turkey steaks soon


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys, just weighed in at 203 1/4, same as last Wednesday but dropped a little by weekend, let's see if I can hold onto it this week.

Should do, diet is on point, as is training and good quality drugs going in


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just under 203 this morning. Shouldn't weigh myself everyday as the water weight fluctuations will drive me mad haha

Was really tired last night, my leg was twitching (weird as fvck) so went bed at 9pm and had a great sleep


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys  pull session done tonight

Deadlifts - 2 sets

Bent over barbell row - 2 sets

Underhand hammer pull down - 3 sets with last set super slow - each arm independently

Cable row - 3 sets same as above

Hammer shrugs - 3 sets

Preacher curl - 3 sets

Barbell curl - 2 sets

Cross body hammer curl - 2 sets

Great pump, felt strong and increased a few weights from last week.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, another really good deep sleep, not snoring as much at the moment either 

Weigh in tomorrow, hoping for decent increase.

Push tonight, always a great heavy workout. May even feel a PB coming on.

Need to get some more NP but source ain't answering, first world problems


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Morning, another really good deep sleep, not snoring as much at the moment either
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow, hoping for decent increase.
> 
> ...


Should always have a back up source


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Should always have a back up source


Oh there is a few other sources, maybe not as good but emergency sources 

All sorted now anyway


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great push session tonight, felt really strong and aggressive, proper pushed on.

Bench press - 2 sets - max 105kg

Incline press - 3 sets with last set super slow

Pec deck - 2 sets

Weighted dips - 3 sets

DB shoulder press - 2 sets - max 35kg, new PB, had to get someone to lift them up to me but pressed them comfortably

Rear lats - 2 sets

Close grip press - 2 sets

Rope pushdown - 2 sets

Warm as fvck now and sweaty  need some food


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, just checked weight and at 201 1/2, so up from last week again, as long as it's still going the right way and I feel right then I'm happy.

Will see if there is any diet changes shortly.

I've been asked to help move stuff all day at work as we are having loads of building work done, so it's looking like a full day of cardio  better eat shed loads so it doesn't affect the gains


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well that was a sweaty day at work  feet are sore and I'm knackered, really looking forward to cheat meal tonight!

Diet and training altered slightly for the week ahead by Edd


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Large Papa Johns pizza smashed in, about to start on the Phish Food


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning all!

Food shopping today and rest day, pay day just happened so will stock up on good stuff.

1 change I've noticed on the NP is I'm a bit less "rapey"  wife mentioned it too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sunday night, food prep


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Sunday night, food prep


Just done exactly the same ????


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Just done exactly the same ????


Good man, in Tupperware in the fridge now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Sunday night, food prep


Looks nice mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Looks nice mate


I've put crushed chillies in got a change, should give it a kick


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I've put crushed chillies in got a change, should give it a kick


I love spicy food


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I love spicy food


yea me too mate, chilli sauce on everything


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright guys!

We are looking after a dog all week, great fun and bonus is we are stopping in their house which is a massive farmhouse, can't complain. Free eggs too!

Slept really well last night apart from both cats climbing on me through the night.

Was funny as hell in the evening as the dog (red setter) is terrified of my cats  soft thing

Legs tonight


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs done, it was sweltering in the gym! Really quiet in there too, soft people not training in the heat.

Squats - 5 sets - max 125kg

Hammer front squats with paused reps - 3 sets

Lying leg curl - 3 sets

Leg extension - 3 sets

Seated calf raise with 5 second pause top & bottom - 2 sets

Leg press - 5 sets - max 370kg

Got 2 more reps than last week on the 125kg squats, added a bit of weight to front squats and added a bit on leg press, so I'm happy I'm progressing.

Pretty worn out now, luckily the wife has kindly started tea for me. Doesn't happen often so making the most of it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys, up early today and feeling great, must be the sun putting everyone in a good mood.

Legs finally starting to show some growth on a photo, nearly fainted from the excitement 










Long long way to go, but you know progress is progress


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice perk of the job, off to Cheshire tonight for a meal with SupercarDriver club in the R8


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Nice perk of the job, off to Cheshire tonight for a meal with SupercarDriver club in the R8


Enjoy the evening mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys! Not best day to be wearing shirt and pants, but I'm not going to complain about the heat as I love it!

Last night was good but food was ****, had to have thick shake and a flapjack before bed to feed me up  awesome cars about though


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Morning guys! Not best day to be wearing shirt and pants, but I'm not going to complain about the heat as I love it!
> 
> Last night was good but food was ****, had to have thick shake and a flapjack before bed to feed me up  awesome cars about though


The Buggati there mate is my mates dads car :thumb: They own WP Igoe engineering company! Got some serious cars :thumb: The meet wasnt at the fox and hounds pub was it?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> The Buggati there mate is my mates dads car :thumb: They own WP Igoe engineering company! Got some serious cars :thumb: The meet wasnt at the fox and hounds pub was it?


Yea that's right, nice pub. We were chatting to the son who has the white Aventador, seriously nice collection of cars


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Yea that's right, nice pub. We were chatting to the son who has the white Aventador, seriously nice collection of cars


Wish if of known... I live about 4 miles down the road from there! Yeah they do :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Wish if of known... I live about 4 miles down the road from there! Yeah they do :thumb:


Will give you a shout if we go back next month


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ice cream van just been to work, I think he is selling gear on the side










I asked for everything and winked, just got sprinkles, the [email protected]


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

It was ridiculous in the gym tonight, don't think I've ever sweated so much in my life. Soaked from head to toe.

Pull session done:

50 pull-ups - almost gave up after 20 but powrred on

SS straight arm push down into close grip pull down - 3 sets

T bar row - 3 sets with double drop on last set - added more weight than last week, felt strong on this

Wide grip machine row - 5 sets

SS hammer deadlift into shrugs - 5 sets

Cable curl - 3 sets with triple drop on last set

Rope hammer curl - 3 sets with30 reps on last set

Preacher curl - 2 sets

Gonna walk the dog after tea when it's cooled down a bit


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys, hope we are well.

Slept good again, woke up at 11 though as the thunder was ridiculously loud, got up to check cats and dog then we both watched the Lightning over the fields for a while, it was really impressive to watch.

Cardio and abs tonight, should be a bit more pleasant in the gym


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Another day of heavy lifting at work, so that's my weeks cardio done 

Good news I can wear shorts and t-shirt for work, gonna be so much better than sweating in shirt and tie


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekly weigh in, up 1lb again so a nice 202 1/8lb. Happy with the constant increase.

Checked in with Edd and some small diet changes again for the week ahead 

At work again in shorts and t-shirt, had 2 girls at work fighting over who would have an affair with me yesterday


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome cheat meal last night, big mixed neat madras with chips and naan then s full tub of ice cream


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Right need to get an update on here!

Trained push on sunday, felt great after a couple of days off, felt full of energy and strong.

Incline DB press - 5 sets - max 37.5kg

Flat DB fly into flat press - 3 sets

Decline DB press - 3 sets

SS of DB lat raise into overhead barbell press into vertical row - 3 sets

Arnold press - 3 sets

Giant set of rope pushdown into overhead ez bar extension into underhand pull down into close grip push up - 4 sets

The weight on incline was a Pab and added some weight onto other bits too.

Had a rest day last night, felt strange getting home at 6pm.

Legs tonight!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello again, another successful leg session done.

Really shattered now, can't be assed making tea but need to eat.

Leg extension - 3 sets with triple drop on last set then 20 partials

Lying leg curl - same as above

SS squats into leg press - 3 sets

Hack squats - 5 sets

Leg press - 50 reps

Seated calf raise - 2 sets with pause at top and bottom of each rep

No massive weights used, just lots of reps to destroy the muscles


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Adz said:


> Hello again, another successful leg session done.
> 
> Really shattered now, can't be assed making tea but need to eat.
> 
> ...


Looks good, your leg days always sound deadly lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

> Looks good, your leg days always sound deadly lol.


They are pretty brutal mate but I love them, actually look forward to squats now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I've changed to training 1 day on, 1 day off, so it's a rest day today.
Felt strange not bringing gym clothes to work


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, very very tired today, slept well though.
Pull session tonight. Think I will need some pre-workout.

Currently eating almond butter on a bagel, is it just me that can't stand the taste / texture of nut butter?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Damm that was a good pull session, proper went to the limits, feel awesome now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Stupid forum, missed most of my post off there!!

Deadlifts - 2 sets - max 180kg

Bent over barbell row - 2 sets

Underhand pull down (each arm independent) - 3 sets with last set super slow

Cable row - 3 sets same as above

Hammer shrugs - 3 sets

Preacher curl - 3 sets

Barbell curl - 2 sets

Cross body hammer curl - 2 sets

Post workout meal done, just trying to find energy to cook next meal now, salmon fillets with wedges and Mediterranean veg.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, day off work today, going Alton Towers.

Have a good day


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekly weigh in, up 1lb do now 203 1/8.

Alton Towers was awesome yesterday, pretty quiet so just walked on most things. It was red hot so the river Rapids got done a few times haha got some good tan lines.

Diet suffered a little yesterday so no cheat tonight!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Weekly weigh in, up 1lb do now 203 1/8.
> 
> Alton Towers was awesome yesterday, pretty quiet so just walked on most things. It was red hot so the river Rapids got done a few times haha got some good tan lines.
> 
> Diet suffered a little yesterday so no cheat tonight!


Guessing recent events haven't put you off


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Guessing recent events haven't put you off


Nah, more likely to die at work getting run over by a foreign valeter haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Nah, more likely to die at work getting run over by a foreign valeter haha


Lol would be a tragic death mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Afternoon chaps, I've been and got a great push session in this afternoon.

Bench press - 2 sets - max 105kg

Incline press - 3 sets - last set super slow

Pec deck - 2 sets

Weighted dips - 3 sets

DB shoulder press - 2 sets - max 35kg

DB lat raise - 3 sets with partials on last set

Rear lats - 2 sets

Close grip press - 2 sets

Rope pushdown - 2 sets

Feeling strong and full at the moment, filling out clothes nicely and not feeling fat so all good :thumb


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sat eating meal 3 and watching Jeremy Kyle, man I feel great about my life :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Really tired this morning, the wife was kicking me through the night :lol:

Legs tonight. Really looking forward to legs these days, especially squats. Been feeling like I'm progressing well on them, think there is a PB in the bag tonight, may need some pre-workout to wake up though


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Really good leg session just done, proper enjoyed it, definitely feeling stronger.

Smashed out another PB on squats, really happy with the way they are progressing.

Squats - 5 sets - max 130kg - got 4 reps out at 130kg, not far off the 3 plate mark now

Hammer front squats - 3 sets with pause at bottom of each rep

Lying leg curl - 3 sets

Leg extension - 3 sets

Leg press - 5 sets - max 320kg

Seated calf raise - 2 sets with pause at top and bottom of each rep


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Absolutely knackered last night which means I didn't prep today's food, bollox!!
Got to do it now so proper rushing


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cardio day so did 30 mins on cross trainer and then did a bit of ab's


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs are in bits this morning, it's caught up with me from Tuesday.

Wife will be the same this morning, she and a friend did a class at gym last night and both were in pain afterwards haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great big pull session done tonight, really wasn't feeling it at all on way there but pushed myself anyway and got some great lifts.

50 pulls ups

SS straight arm pull down into close grip pull down - 3 sets

T bar row - 3 sets with triple drop on last set

Wide grip machine row - 5 sets

Hammer deadlift with 3 shrugs at top - 5 sets

Cable curl - 3 sets with double drop on last set

Hammer rope curl - 3 sets with 20 reps last set

Preacher curl - 2 sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

And a new comparison pic:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, absolutely knackered again today. Really don't know why I'm so tired this week.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking good mate, big changes in that pic


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

> Looking good mate, big changes in that pic


Thanks bud, still loads to come


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Went out for meal with work last night, had the healthy option, chicken tikka with rice and no sauce. Had tight t-shirt on, sat with another big lad and people said we looked like bouncers, I will take that as a compliment haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekly weigh in, 206 3/4, so up 3 1/2 lb this week! Very happy with that, I've felt bigger all week. Hit diet and training 100%, feeling great. Will check in with Edd shortly and see if any changes. 
Progress pic too:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Weekly weigh in, 206 3/4, so up 3 1/2 lb this week! Very happy with that, I've felt bigger all week. Hit diet and training 100%, feeling great. Will check in with Edd shortly and see if any changes.
> Progress pic too:


Looking good mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

> Looking good mate


Cheers bud, feeling good. My aim was always 15 stone but now I'm so close it's nowhere near big enough haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

> Looking good mate


Cheers bud, feeling good. My aim was always 15 stone but now I'm so close it's nowhere near big enough haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Cheers bud, feeling good. My aim was always 15 stone but now I'm so close it's nowhere near big enough haha


Lol always the way


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Standard Saturday night, full tub of Dairy Milk Marvellous ice cream demolished


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sunday morning legs done, light weights, lots of volume...

Leg extensions - 3 sets with triple drop on last dry then 20 partials

Lying leg curl - same as above

SS squats into leg press - 3 sets

Hack squats - 5 sets

Leg press - 50 reps

SS standing calf raise into bodyweight calf raise - 2 sets

Just had post workout food now cooking next meal, screws up my food plan when I train in the morning so it means an afternoon of force feeding


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning all, had a great sleep apart from I stopped breathing in my sleep :lol: felt like something just closed up my throat, was weird, woke up coughing


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Push session tonight, still feeling strong and full, had a rest day yesterday so can't wait to get in gym tonight and smash it.

Also, agreed another 12 weeks with @Goodfella, need to smash through 15 stone and finally get big


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great push session done, happy with every session at the minute.

Incline DB press - 5 sets - max 37.5kg

SS flat DB fly into flat press - 3 sets

Decline DB press - 3 sets - 20 reps on last set

SS of DB lat raise into overhead barbell press into vertical row - 3 sets

Arnold press - 3 sets

Giant set of rope pushdown into overhead ez bar extension into underhand pushdown into close grip press ups - 4 sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thought I would be sore today but I'm not, bonus.

Cardio and ab's tonight


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

30 minutes steady cardio done and 3 sets of ab twists. Really hungry now, salmon fillet and wedges cooking away


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sore today from Tuesday, side of my chest, must be from incline press and fly.

Pull tonight, last one before Edd changes my training this weekend so will make it a good one.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Spoke to Edd this morning and decided I'm coming off gear for a while. I've been on for ) months so going to do PCT then have 12 week break.

Will keep the gains coming though!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice big pull session done tonight.

Deadlift - 2 sets - max 200kg

Bent over barbell row - 2 sets

Underhand hammer pull down each hand independently - 3 sets with last set super slow

Cable row - 3 sets - same as above

Hammer shrugs - 3 sets

Preacher curl - 3 sets

Barbell curl - 2 sets

Cross body hammer curl - 2 sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No change in weight this week, big changes in training today apparently, looking forward to seeing what they are.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got my new training program through, looks brutal.

Bring the pain!!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

> Got my new training program through, looks brutal.
> 
> Bring the pain!!


Can't beat a new routine to bring on the doms


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good cheat meal down me. Fish, chips, steak pie, curry sauce and soon ice cream to follow


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest day today, need to go food shopping, get myself ready for the brutal week ahead.

Raining here anyway, pretty bored sitting in


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Good cheat meal down me. Fish, chips, steak pie, curry sauce and soon ice cream to follow


Fook me that looks good lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Fook me that looks good lol


it was very good. Back to salmon tonight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> it was very good. Back to salmon tonight


Haha, if only you could eat like that daily


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, if only you could eat like that daily


To be fair, Edd has me eating really tasty stuff everyday. It's just the almond butter I don't like :mellow:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

> To be fair, Edd has me eating really tasty stuff everyday. It's just the almond butter I don't like


Prefer peanut butter??


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

> Prefer peanut butter??


Nope, almond is best of a worst bunch haha don't like nuts but can stomach it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

> Nope, almond is best of a worst bunch haha don't like nuts but can stomach it


Just checked amounts your having.... You can swap to Nutella if you wish  or have a look into nuts n more flavours.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers bud, I will manage, if struggling will look at the chocolate nuts n more


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

First day of the new training program, tonight's looks huge! Got lots of food to fuel me including 2 muffins for pre-workout :thumb


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Upper (push HIT / pull volume)

Flat bench press - 2 sets -max 100kg

Incline DB press - 2 sets

Cable laterals - 2 sets

Dips - 2 sets

Incline skullcrushers - 2 sets

Underhand pull down - 4 sets of 15 with triple drop set to finish

Bent over row - 4 sets of 10

Seated cable row - 4 sets of 15

Wide machine row - 4 sets of 15

Rope hammer curl - 4 sets of 15

Preacher curl - 4 sets of 15

So much food eaten today and still got 2 meals to go, they are going to be force fed!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning. Both meals last night were force fed to the point of almost puking, went to bed proper full, wasn't fun. Kept thinking of the gains haha

Legs tonight!

Have a good day guys


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Lower (Hamstrings H.I.T/ Quad Volume)

Squats 2 sets - first set 8 reps second set 21 reps - max 120kg

Lying Leg Curls 2 sets - first set 15 reps second set 20 reps

Seated Leg Curls 2 sets - first set 15 reps second set 20 reps

DB Stiff Legged Deadlifts 2 sets - both 12 reps

Leg Extensions 5 sets - 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 reps

Leg Press - 5 sets of 20 reps

Smith Front Squat - 3 sets 15 reps

Leg Extensions 5 sets - 60, 50, 40, 30, 20 reps


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That was big, almost puked haha

About to cook my steak, hope it goes in easier than last nights meal.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Bit of a simpler session tonight, did traps, calves and ab's

BB shrugs - 3 sets of 8

Hammer shrugs - 3 sets of 20 with triple drop set to finish

Seated calf raise - 3 sets of 25

Standing calf raise - 3 sets of 10 with triple drop set

Hanfing leg raise - 3 sets of 12

Had a great day at work, we had an Audi Sport showcase, so took a load of cars to a posh hotel and invited customers to come drive them.

I took an RS6 out and battered it, what a monster!! Also drove R8, S1, S4 Avant and RS5. Got some sun too


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good leg session there mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Good leg session there mate


cheers bud, got another 1 to come on Friday


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys! Had a great sleep, I was snoring so wife slept in spare bed haha

In a good mood, woke up to a nasty message on my phone from my dads wife so I'm going to fall out with them today and have fun doing it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening! Was proper motivated for this workout so smashed it.

Pull HIT / push volume

Deadlifts - 2 sets - max 180kg

T Bar Rows - 2 sets Underhand Hammer Row - 2 sets

Barbell Curls - 2 sets

Pec Deck - 4 sets - 15 reps triple drop set to finish

Incline Hammer Press - 4 sets - 12 reps

Machine Lateral - 4 sets - 15 reps triple drop set to finish

Arnold Press - 4 sets - 12 reps

Rope Pushdowns - 4 sets - 15 reps, triple drop set to finish

Still struggling with food, feeling really bloated in evenings.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Adz said:


> Evening! Was proper motivated for this workout so smashed it.
> 
> Pull HIT / push volume
> 
> ...


How many cals you on now mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> How many cals you on now mate?


f**k knows, Edd counts my macros and sends me diet changes every week, I'm guessing it's a lot though!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Tonight was by far the most brutal without I've ever done. Wanted to quit half way through but powered on to the end, did every ****in rep.

Lower (Quad H.I.T/Hamstrings Volume)

Leg Press - 2 sets - first set 12 reps, second set 15 reps - max 370kg

Hammer V Squat - first set 15 reps, second set 20 reps

Hack Squat - first set 15 reps, second set 25 reps

Leg Extensions - first set 15 reps, second set 25 reps

Lying Leg Curls - 5 sets - 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 reps

Puked after the 50 rep set, went back and did 60 reps haha never puked in the gym before

Standing Leg Curls - 5 sets of 20 reps

Walking DB Lunges - 5 sets non stop

High and Wide Leg Press - 5 sets 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 reps

Thought I was going to puke during leg press too but didn't.

Absolutely smashed now


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Not been about on here much recently but how's things going mate, You still bulking?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Not been about on here much recently but how's things going mate, You still bulking?


yea still bulking, at that awkward stage where I feel fat but I'm not big enough lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

> yea still bulking, at that awkward stage where I feel fat but I'm not big enough lol


How much longer on you got?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> How much longer on you got?


Dunno, til I feel big I suppose, planned another 11 weeks with Edd so will keep checking what he thinks


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Dunno, til I feel big I suppose, planned another 11 weeks with Edd so will keep checking what he thinks


what then a cruise then a cut? I've just started to cruise I think, haven't been gym for 3 weeks now but just signed up to a new one so hopefully will go tomorrow


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> what then a cruise then a cut? I've just started to cruise I think, haven't been gym for 3 weeks now but just signed up to a new one so hopefully will go tomorrow


yea probably something like that, don't really want to cut til next year, get as much quality size on from now til then as possible


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well it seems the force feeding has done me good, up to 211 7/8 lb this morning, smashed through that 15 stone barrier


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Went to my brothers wedding do last night, one of the girls asked my wife "he's not on steroids is he?" Haha best compliment could ask for.

Took the Mrs to the gym today to show her what to do, she is starting eating properly and training tomorrow, she should do well, she is very motivated


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Started to add s bit of cardio in so just been out and done 30 mins fast walk, my legs aren't fit enough to run / jog yet, will build it up.

Forgot how nice it is being out at 5.30 when living in the countryside


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Went to my brothers wedding do last night, one of the girls asked my wife "*he's not on steroids is he*?" Haha best compliment could ask for.
> 
> Took the Mrs to the gym today to show her what to do, she is starting eating properly and training tomorrow, she should do well, she is very motivated


Had that a few times,must be doing something right lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Upper (push HIT / pull volume)

Flat bench press - 2 sets -max 100kg

Incline DB press - 2 sets

Cable laterals - 2 sets

Dips - 2 sets

Incline skullcrushers - 2 sets

Underhand pull down - 4 sets of 15 with triple drop set to finish

Bent over row - 4 sets of 10

Seated cable row - 4 sets of 15

Wide machine row - 4 sets of 15

Rope hammer curl - 4 sets of 15

Preacher curl - 4 sets of 15

Food going in better today, slight change in diet from last week to stop me feeling bloated at night

Getting sick of the tapatalk version, not putting new lines in, crap update


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

> Upper (push HIT / pull volume)
> 
> Flat bench press - 2 sets -max 100kg
> 
> ...


The whole upgrade is shvt. I don't like anything about it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> The whole upgrade is shvt. I don't like anything about it


I know mate it's bollocks. On the old style it was so easy to follow people's journals


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Lower (Hamstrings H.I.T/ Quad Volume)

Squats - warm up set then 2 sets - first set 5 reps second set 21 reps - max 140kg

Lying Leg Curls 2 sets - first set 15 reps second set 20 reps

Seated Leg Curls 2 sets - first set 15 reps second set 20 reps

DB Stiff Legged Deadlifts 2 sets - both 12 reps

Leg Extensions 5 sets - 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 reps

Leg Press - 5 sets of 20 reps

Smith Front Squat - 3 sets 15 reps

Leg Extensions 5 sets - 60, 50, 40, 30, 20 reps

Really impressed I managed 140kg on squats, that's 10kg up on my previous PB. First time I've squatted with a belt on too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Went to do traps, calves and ab's tonight.

Got to 2nd set of 1st exercise and the wife called, she was locked out the house! Had to go let her in.

I don't mind missing a day as I can make it up but tonight was her 1st day training properly so didn't want her to miss it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Out at 5.20am this morning for cardio, was so tired but just got hoody pulled up and cracked on


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening chaps, mega busy day t work so wasn't really feeling it on way to gym but still smashed it

Pull HIT / push volume

Deadlifts - 2 sets - max 180kg

T Bar Rows - 2 sets

Underhand Hammer Row - 2 sets

Barbell Curls - 2 sets

Incline fly - 4 sets - 15 reps

Incline Hammer Press - 4 sets - 12 reps

DB Lateral raise - 4 sets - 15 reps triple drop set to finish

Arnold Press - 4 sets - 12 reps

Rope Pushdowns - 4 sets - 15 reps, triple drop set to finish

Food going in much better this week.

Hands up if you are still following this journal, but quiet in here now. Don't know if that's just because the forum update is crap and made it hard to follow, or if I've gone boring.....


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Evening chaps, mega busy day t work so wasn't really feeling it on way to gym but still smashed it
> 
> Pull HIT / push volume
> 
> ...


as we was saying the other day the forum has gone to s**t. Maybe time for a change!!!!

to answer your question though I'm still following quietly


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> as we was saying the other day the forum has gone to s**t. Maybe time for a change!!!!
> 
> to answer your question though I'm still following quietly


haha cheers bud

i like the forum, just it's bloody hard work to use now


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm following mate, just follow quietly :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> haha cheers bud
> 
> i like the forum, just it's bloody hard work to use now


I've lived the forum but it just ain't the same now and I don't know what they can do to get it back that put it above others!!!

thing I hat most is unless you know someone's avi you don't know who posted last until you click on the thread. Dunno why but it annoys me. And as you said journals as well as everything else has been made harder to follow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Evening chaps, mega busy day t work so wasn't really feeling it on way to gym but still smashed it
> 
> Pull HIT / push volume
> 
> ...


It's he forum, it's just crap!! Doesn't work on tapatalk and the mobile version is pants. I don't use it on a desktop or laptop because sitting at home or at work on here is sad! I go on when I'm eating or shítting lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

> It's he forum, it's just crap!! Doesn't work on tapatalk and the mobile version is pants. I don't use it on a desktop or laptop because sitting at home or at work on here is sad! I go on when I'm eating or shítting lol


Agreed, morning sh1t right now  .

Looking good rob in your journal , wouldn't be me post in it!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Meant to be training legs tonight but had to come home as oven stopped working, bloody house is falling apart!

Mrs has gone though, she is training push tonight, looks hot in her new DYE leggings too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Afternoon guys, off to get my chest tattoo finished soon.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs battered this morning

Lower (Quad H.I.T/Hamstrings Volume)

Leg Press - 2 sets - first set 12 reps, second set 15 reps - max 370kg

Hammer V Squat - first set 15 reps, second set 20 reps

Hack Squat - first set 15 reps, second set 25 reps

Leg Extensions - first set 15 reps, second set 25 reps

Lying Leg Curls - 5 sets - 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 reps

Standing Leg Curls - 5 sets of 20 reps

Walking DB Lunges - 5 sets non stop

High and Wide Leg Press - 5 sets 20, 30, 40, 50, 60


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hamstrings are in bits now, no energy either, haven't eaten enough today.

Gonna have a steak now with a few jacket potatoes and watch new Terminator film


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Afternoon guys, off to get my chest tattoo finished soon.


Pics then? Lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

> Pics then? Lol


Still sore and needs to settle:










Had to angle the photo so I didn't look fat haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

So I got to the gym after work and realised I had forgot my trainers and headphones :angry:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Going to start PCT tomorrow, feels like I've been off ages but it's only been a few weeks


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Going to start PCT tomorrow, feels like I've been off ages but it's only been a few weeks


What you running mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> What you running mate?


got clomid, tamoxifen and hcg.

Just mixed up the hcg, getting some slin pins from work tomorrow


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> got clomid, tamoxifen and hcg.
> 
> Just mixed up the hcg, getting some slin pins from work tomorrow


getting the pins from work? :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

> getting the pins from work?


Yea it's handy there is a couple of us there who do gear


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Going to start PCT tomorrow, feels like I've been off ages but it's only been a few weeks


how long was you on for? Thought you was b&cing?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> how long was you on for? Thought you was b&cing?


was on for 6 months dude. A few people including Edd said it would be best for me to PCT and give my body a break for a few months.

Will go back on later in the year and smash more good size on


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> was on for 6 months dude. A few people including Edd said it would be best for me to PCT and give my body a break for a few months.
> 
> Will go back on later in the year and smash more good size on


probably a good idea although it sucks which is why I've stayed on :huh: . Be interested to see how you feel over the next few weeks. No hcg on cycle?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> probably a good idea although it sucks which is why I've stayed on :huh: . Be interested to see how you feel over the next few weeks. No hcg on cycle?


to be honest if I didn't have Edd guiding me I would have stayed on, but I wasn't feeling like I was on anymore if you know what I mean?

struggled to get hcg at beginning of cycle so just got some at the end


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Early morning cardio done, great way to wake up


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just finished traps, calfs and ab's.

Smith machine shrugs - 3 sets

Hammer shrugs - 3 sets with triple drop set

Seated calf raise - 3 sets

Standing calf raise - 3 sets with triple drop set

Hanging leg raise - 3 sets

Just put first bit of HCG in, thought it was gonna be horrible putting it in stomach but was ridiculously easy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> was on for 6 months dude. A few people including Edd said it would be best for me to PCT and give my body a break for a few months.
> 
> Will go back on later in the year and smash more good size on


Get some proviron too mate, will keep you feeling much better in yourself during PCT and helps libido loads


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

> Get some proviron too mate, will keep you feeling much better in yourself during PCT and helps libido loads


Struggled to get that last time I asked, shall ask again, cheers bud


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got early morning cardio done at 5.30 :thumb


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening bitches!

Upper (push HIT / pull volume)

Flat bench press - 2 sets -max 100kg

Incline DB press - 2 sets

Cable laterals - 2 sets

Dips - 2 sets

Incline skullcrushers - 2 sets

Underhand pull down - 4 sets of 15 with triple drop set to finish

Bent over row - 4 sets of 10

Seated cable row - 4 sets of 15

Wide machine row - 4 sets of 15

Rope hammer curl - 4 sets of 15

Preacher curl - 4 sets of 15

The wife is away tonight and tomorrow so I'm home alone, don't like it. Hate being on my own. 
Just put the The Interview on and making some salmon fillets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening bitches!

Upper (push HIT / pull volume)

Flat bench press - 2 sets -max 100kg

Incline DB press - 2 sets

Cable laterals - 2 sets

Dips - 2 sets

Incline skullcrushers - 2 sets

Underhand pull down - 4 sets of 15 with triple drop set to finish

Bent over row - 4 sets of 10

Seated cable row - 4 sets of 15

Wide machine row - 4 sets of 15

Rope hammer curl - 4 sets of 15

Preacher curl - 4 sets of 15

The wife is away tonight and tomorrow so I'm home alone, don't like it. Hate being on my own. 
Just put the The Interview on and making some salmon fillets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a s**t nights sleep, knew I would with Emma not being here


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Had a s**t nights sleep, knew I would with Emma not being here


aarrrrrr you soft fvck lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> aarrrrrr you soft fvck lol


Never can sleep if she ain't here haha woke up choking in middle of the night for some reason


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Never can sleep if she ain't here haha *woke up choking in middle of the night* for some reason


She's there in spirit then lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Had a s**t nights sleep, knew I would with Emma not being here


Gay :lol: When you next down at the supercar meet mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Gay :lol: When you next down at the supercar meet mate?


f**k you haha

Dont know mate, maybe next month, all depends on the other lad at work and what car we have available to us


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Missed training last night as I worked late, that's a couple of times this week now which ain't like me. Kept diet 100% but even so thought progress might suffer.

Just done weekly weigh in and it's a nice increase again, up to 214 3/4.

Even with the added cardio it's still gone right way so I'm happy with that and definitely feeling less bloated.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Feast yer eyes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Feast yer eyes


You b4stard lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> You b4stard lol


Feel sorry for you guys cutting haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Feel sorry for you guys cutting haha


No you don't lol

I'd fvcking demolish that


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> No you don't lol
> 
> I'd fvcking demolish that


I did, gonna start on the ice cream soon


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good solid Monday training done

Evening bitches!

Upper (push HIT / pull volume)

Flat bench press - 2 sets -max 100kg

Incline DB press - 2 sets

Cable laterals - 2 sets

Dips - 2 sets

Incline skullcrushers - 2 sets

Underhand pull down - 4 sets of 15 with triple drop set to finish

Bent over row - 4 sets of 10

Seated cable row - 4 sets of 15

Wide machine row - 4 sets of 15

Rope hammer curl - 4 sets of 15

Preacher curl - 4 sets of 15

Just had a chat with Edd, going to start cutting next week. I'm the biggest I've ever been but now starting to feel a bit too much in the stomach area.

Pics of Felone's abs don't help either haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Good solid Monday training done
> 
> Evening bitches!
> 
> ...


You not worried that your cutting just as you come off gear mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> You not worried that your cutting just as you come off gear mate?


Well Edd mentioned we would cut very slow at first until I go back on so I don't lose too much gains, got lots of diet to play with first


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs tonight! Downed a can of zero calorie Monster on the way there, it seemed to do me some good.

*Hamstring HIT / Quads volume*

Squats - 1 warmup set, 1 set of 6 reps, 1 set of 20 reps- max 140kg - nearly passed out on this, legs went wobbly as f**k getting it back on the rack :thumb

Lying leg curl - 1 set of 12 reps, 1 set of 20 reps

Seated leg curl - 1 set of 12 reps, 1 set of 20 reps

Stiff leg deadlift - 2 sets of 12

Leg extensions - 5 sets of 20, 30, 40 50 60 reps

Leg press - 4 sets of 20 reps

Smith front squat - 3 sets of 10

Leg extensions - 5 sets of 60, 50, 40, 30 20 reps

Really enjoyed it, pushed hard and happy I got 1 extra rep on the 140kg squats.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening all, hope we are all well.

Had a good one today, got up early and did cardio at 5.30, then got great session in after work.

Pull HIT / push volume

Deadlifts - 2 sets - max 180kg

T Bar Rows - 2 sets

Underhand Hammer Row - 2 sets

Barbell Curls - 2 sets

Pec Deck - 4 sets - 15 reps triple drop set to finish

Incline Hammer Press - 4 sets - 12 reps

Lateral raise - 4 sets - 15 reps triple drop set to finish

Arnold Press - 4 sets - 12 reps

Rope Pushdowns - 4 sets - 15 reps, triple drop set to finish

Can't wait to get my adjusted diet next week, start dropping some fat.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Also did some ab work, forgot about that....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Evening all, hope we are all well.
> 
> Had a good one today, got up early and did cardio at 5.30, then got great session in after work.
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Good stuff mate


Thanks big lad


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Thanks big lad


Loving the triple drop set,my kind of workout lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Loving the triple drop set,my kind of workout lol


Yea feels great when the blood pumps in and swells those muscles


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Evening all, hope we are all well.
> 
> Had a good one today, got up early and did cardio at 5.30, then got great session in after work.
> 
> ...


don't wish for that diet to soon mate, you'll be wishing you was bulking again in no time


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> don't wish for that diet to soon mate, you'll be wishing you was bulking again in no time


haha sure I will mate when I'm hungry, but at the moment I don't enjoy food at all and I'm really hoping there is something decent underneath my fat :tongue:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> haha sure I will mate when I'm hungry, but at the moment I don't enjoy food at all and I'm really hoping there is something decent underneath my fat :tongue:


Lol I always enjoy food.

Sure there will be mate just stick at the diet and smash the training it'll come


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Lol I always enjoy food.
> 
> Sure there will be mate just stick at the diet and smash the training it'll come


And in time smash the tren haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cardio done nice and early, have a good day guys


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

weigh in this morning, 213 1/2, so up another 2lb.

Will be good to see diet changes today


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just been reminded I was actually 214 last week so I've lost 1 lb haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Off to a pool party shortly, went to put some shorts on and they wouldn't go over my quads. Took 4 pairs until I found one that fit haha leg day is paying off


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Traveling down to Milton Keynes later today as I'm on a course for few days. Apparently there is a DW gym across from hotel so going to get in there tonight.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well Im down in MK now, hotel gym is pretty poor, just did traps and calfs then cardio.

Not many dumbbells there so used them all, a few sets of shrugs with heaviest then dropset right through them, same with calfs.

Then 30 mins on treadmill.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

How's progress in general mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> How's progress in general mate?


good I would say, happy with the way size has gone on and strength, now I'm starting to cut so looking forward to seeing the fat drop off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> good I would say, happy with the way size has gone on and strength, now I'm starting to cut so looking forward to seeing the fat drop off


Perfect then mate! Mirror reflecting this too? Sometimes that's the hardest part when scales say yes, weights in the gym say yes and mirror says GO FÙCK YOURSELF! Lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Perfect then mate! Mirror reflecting this too? Sometimes that's the hardest part when scales say yes, weights in the gym say yes and mirror says GO FÙCK YOURSELF! Lol


Mirror makes me look fat haha but bigger everywhere, particularly shoulders, photos never show it well but feel it and get told it so happy with that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Mirror makes me look fat haha but bigger everywhere, particularly shoulders, photos never show it well but feel it and get told it so happy with that


Get a mirror that just shows your shoulders lol I'm fed up of people telling me I've got small


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Get a mirror that just shows your shoulders lol I'm fed up of people telling me I've got small


Haha the Mrs says from chest up I'm fine, it's just the mid section that needs attention! But once I've dropped the fat I will no longer feel big so......


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Haha the Mrs says from chest up I'm fine, it's just the mid section that needs attention! But once I've dropped the fat I will no longer feel big so......


Haha good isn't it..... NOT!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Haha good isn't it..... NOT!!


Keeps us occupied I suppose


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Keeps us occupied I suppose


Yeah it does, it's coming more of a chore at the moment tbh. Haven't got time for it seen as I'm so tired all the time


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Went in DW gym this evening, decent but wayyyyy too busy.

Did 3 sets squats - max 130kg

3 sets leg press

Couldnt get on leg curl or leg extension

Ab machines didn't work

So did 45 mins cardio and came back to hotel.

Now enjoying chicken and potatoes


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No time for gym today as got a 3 1/2 hour drive home at 5pm


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back to normal today, diet been spot on and trained traps, calfs and ab's

Smith shrugs - 3 of 8 - max 120kg

Hammer shrugs - 3 sets of 20 then triple drop set

Seated calf raise - 3 sets of 20

Standing calf raise - 3 sets of 10 then triple drop set

3 sets of ab twists

3 sets of leg raises


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

in on this man - moving up to preston in a few days will be down muscle alley most likely.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

troponin said:


> in on this man - moving up to preston in a few days will be down muscle alley most likely.


Good lad, you will love it there


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice big upper session tonight:

Pull HIT / push volume

Deadlifts - 2 sets - max 180kg

T Bar Rows - 2 sets

Underhand Hammer Row - 2 sets

Barbell Curls - 2 sets

Pec Deck - 4 sets - 15 reps triple drop set to finish

Incline Hammer Press - 4 sets - 12 reps

Lateral raise - 4 sets - 15 reps triple drop set to finish

Arnold Press - 4 sets - 12 reps

Rope Pushdowns - 4 sets - 15 reps, triple drop set to finish


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weigh in this morning, 208 3/4. So a decent drop this week. Feel a lot better, guess it's a bit of water weight that's dropped along with some fat.

Having a day out in Manchester shopping, spent loads so far but wish I had more to spend!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hell yea, found Straight Outta Compton on torrent


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Hell yea, found Straight Outta Compton on torrent


Good film



Adz said:


> Hell yea, found Straight Outta Compton on torrent


Good film


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Can't wait to train tonight, had a few days off over last week with work and bank holiday, felt a bit s**t, think it's the pct to be honest, feel small and not bothered about training, need ti push through it and smash it tonight


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Can't wait to train tonight, had a few days off over last week with work and bank holiday, felt a bit s**t, think it's the pct to be honest, feel small and not bothered about training, need ti push through it and smash it tonight


shite feeling aint it mate.... feel really small... no pump and feel gay :lol: But im still the same weight and still getting compliments... cant complain.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> shite feeling aint it mate.... feel really small... no pump and feel gay :lol: But im still the same weight and still getting compliments... cant complain.


Yea it's horrible! Few people on weekend told me I look big, but just feel so small and no pump like you say aagggghhhhhhhh mind games


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Can't wait to train tonight, had a few days off over last week with work and bank holiday, felt a bit s**t, think it's the pct to be honest, feel small and not bothered about training, need ti push through it and smash it tonight


That's why I throw proviron in, makes you feel good through pct lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> That's why I throw proviron in, makes you feel good through pct lol


Does it actually make that much difference mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Does it actually make that much difference mate?


I think it helps on a psychological aspect, increases libido, if that's there then we all generally feel better. So if we feel good we want to train, eat and do this hobby properly  No harm in using proviron after pct to bridge into the next cycle, save jumping straight back on.

50-75mg a day is ample, just helps things along imo.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> I think it helps on a psychological aspect, increases libido, if that's there then we all generally feel better. So if we feel good we want to train, eat and do this hobby properly  No harm in using proviron after pct to bridge into the next cycle, save jumping straight back on.
> 
> 50-75mg a day is ample, just helps things along imo.


Yea just trying to get hold of some proviron at the moment


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Determined to push through this feeling, so been ready for the gym all day, did 1 1/2 scoops of Assault and smashed it

Upper (push HIT / pull volume)

Flat bench press - 2 sets -max 90kg - lower weight than normal but kept it slow and controlled, better contractions

Incline DB press - 2 sets

Cable laterals - 2 sets

Dips - 2 sets

Incline skullcrushers - 2 sets

Underhand pull down - 4 sets of 15 with triple drop set to finish

Bent over row - 4 sets of 10

Seated cable row - 4 sets of 15

Wide machine row - 4 sets of 15

Rope hammer curl - 4 sets of 15

Preacher curl - 4 sets of 15

Was proper pumped when finished and knackered, felt awesome! Txt my mate from work and said if I trained like that everyday I wouldn't feel s**t haha


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> That's why I throw proviron in, makes you feel good through pct lol


Was jus gonna say this til say your post


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Out at 5am and ran 5km


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't know half that post above is missing, bastard forum, meant to say I ran 5km this morning, felt great.

Legs this evening!

Hamstring HIT / Quads volume

Squats - 1 warmup set, 1 set of 6 reps, 1 set of 20 reps- max 140kg - got weight higher than last week on the 20 rep set too, up to 85kg

Lying leg curl - 1 set of 12 reps, 1 set of 20 reps

Seated leg curl - 1 set of 12 reps, 1 set of 20 reps

Stiff leg deadlift - 2 sets of 12

Leg extensions - 5 sets of 20, 30, 40 50 60 reps

Leg press - 4 sets of 20 reps

Smith front squat - 3 sets of 10

Leg extensions - 5 sets of 60, 50, 40, 30 20 reps

Felt great, quads we're pumped nicely after all that, will get them f**kers growing


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs pretty stiff this morning! Slept really well though, bring on another day


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening you lot!

Nice big upper session tonight:

Pull HIT / push volume

Deadlifts - 2 sets - max 180kg

T Bar Rows - 2 sets

Underhand Hammer Row - 2 sets

Barbell Curls - 2 sets

Pec Deck - 4 sets - 15 reps triple drop set to finish

Incline Hammer Press - 4 sets - 12 reps

Lateral raise - 4 sets - 15 reps triple drop set to finish

Arnold Press - 4 sets - 12 reps

Rope Pushdowns - 4 sets - 15 reps, triple drop set to finish


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Evening you lot!
> 
> Nice big upper session tonight:
> 
> ...


Big session


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Big session


Got to think big mate if I'm ever going to get big


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Got to think big mate if I'm ever going to get big


That's it mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

5km run done this morning while everyone was sleeping, it's getting cooler in the mornings now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs smashed again tonight!

Lower (Quad H.I.T/Hamstrings Volume)

Leg Press - 2 sets - first set 12 reps, second set 15 reps - max 320kg

Hammer V Squat - first set 15 reps, second set 20 reps - max 140kg

Hack Squat - first set 15 reps, second set 20 reps

Leg Extensions - first set 15 reps, second set 25 reps

Lying Leg Curls - 5 sets - 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 reps

Standing Leg Curls - 5 sets of 20 reps

Walking DB Lunges - 5 sets non stop

High and Wide Leg Press - 5 sets 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 reps

Shattered now, it doing me good though as legs definitely growing


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekly weigh in, 209 3/4 lb, so an increase of 1lb this week.

im hoping there will be a diet adjustment today to help drop it a bit more


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No change to diet this week, added another cardio session and tomorrow starting Clen at 80mcg


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

f**k yea cheat meal


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> f**k yea cheat meal


Looks awful tbh


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Looks awful tbh


It was great mate, don't often have a kebab


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> It was great mate, don't often have a kebab


Like a whole onion on there


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Like a whole onion on there


Yea bet I smell lovely


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Clean started this morning, ahhh bring on the shakes


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Bought a step machine so I can get early morning cardio done in the house


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Adz said:


> Bought a step machine so I can get early morning cardio done in the house


How long until that gets "stored" in the cupboard haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ohh_danielson said:


> How long until that gets "stored" in the cupboard haha


Haha we will see


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Bought a step machine so I can get early morning cardio done in the house


Someone went FULLHOMO


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Someone went FULLHOMO


It's what the boss told me to get!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> It's what the boss told me to get!


Oh lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening!

Did upper today, Push HIT and Pull volume.

Got a new pre-workout to try, Muscletech Shatter. Gets good reviews, I was disapointed as soon as I opened the tub though, must be like 1/4 full at most! Anyway, it wasn't bad, nowhere near as good as Assault though.

The workout:

Flat bench press - 1 set of 8, 1 set of 15, max 90 kg slow and controlled

Incline DB press - 1 set of 8, 1 set of 15 - max 37.5kg

Cable lateral - 1 set of 12, 1 set of 15

Dips - 1 set of 10, 1 set of 15

Incline skull crushers - 1 set of 12, 1 set of 13

Bent over rows - 4 sets of 12 - 50kg slow and controlled

Wide grip machine row - 4 sets of 15

Rope hammer curl - 4 sets of 20 with triple drop set

Preacher curl - 4 sets of 10


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Adz said:


> Bought a step machine so I can get early morning cardio done in the house


I've got one of these....I watch early morning TV, remote in one hand, coffee in the other and just step away in me undercrackers, lol! There are downsides of course, I've catapulted myself onto the sofa, into the fire place and a


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Blimey, what happened there? Hurrr hurr...anyhowwwwweeee....I once saw the postman coming down the drive and I had to dive off under the window, due to me being in me knacks etc.....and as he walked away I breathed a sigh of relief, on the floor, like you do....cough.....only to hear him say "morning" :lol:

so Adz....make sure your not multi tasking whilst stepping, and...ummm.....wear decent undercrackers.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Blimey, what happened there? Hurrr hurr...anyhowwwwweeee....I once saw the postman coming down the drive and I had to dive off under the window, due to me being in me knacks etc.....and as he walked away I breathed a sigh of relief, on the floor, like you do....cough.....only to hear him say "morning" :lol:
> 
> so Adz....make sure your not multi tasking whilst stepping, and...ummm.....wear decent undercrackers.


 :lol: I always do, but will definitely be extra careful in the early morning now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

45 mins cardio done this morning.

Forgot to mention I started on supergreens yesterday, man that tastes awful, I hate eating veg though so easier to get it in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> 45 mins cardio done this morning.
> 
> Forgot to mention I started on supergreens yesterday, man that tastes awful, I hate eating veg though so easier to get it in


Lol Super Greens isn't the best tasting but I definitely feel/sleep better since taking it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> 45 mins cardio done this morning.
> 
> Forgot to mention I started on supergreens yesterday, man that tastes awful, I hate eating veg though so easier to get it in


You will start to feel better after a few days mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Forgot to put squash in my intra training drink so it's just water with various powders in


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs done, Hamstrings HIT / Quads Volume

Squats - 1 warmup set, 1 set of 8, 1 set of 20 - max 100kg, lower weight than usual but took them slower and right down to the floor

Lying leg curl - 1 set of 15, 1 set of 20

Seated leg curl - 1 set of 15, 1 set of 20

Stiff legged deadlift - 2 sets of 10

Leg extension - 4 sets, 20, 30 40, 50 60 reps

Leg press - 5 sets of 20

Smith front squat - 4 sets of 10

Leg extension - 5 sets of 20


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

> Forgot to put squash in my intra training drink so it's just water with various powders in


Twice this week i have made my training drink, took it with me to the gym & had a massive mouthful , to then realise i brung the concentrate squash with me! That doulbe concentrate is stong!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

noongains said:


> Twice this week i have made my training drink, took it with me to the gym & had a massive mouthful , to then realise i brung the concentrate squash with me! That doulbe concentrate is stong!


Haha yea I bet that made you gag a bit


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Trap / calfs / forearms / abs tonight!

Smith machine shrugs - 3 sets of 10

Hammer shrugs - 3 sets of 20 with double drop set

Reverse grip curls - 3 sets of 20

Barbell wrist curl - 3 sets of 20

Seated calf raise - 3 sets of 20

Standing calf raise - 3 sets of 10 then triple drop set

Ab twists - 3 sets

Crunches - 3 sets

Still feeling really crap, just like Im in awful shape. Cant wait to go back on the juice


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got proviron today so hopefully that will help with the s**t feeling.

had a monster headache today from the clen!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Got proviron today so hopefully that will help with the s**t feeling.
> 
> had a monster headache today from the clen!


PCT Is shite init mate!

@TheProteinWorks are doing 20% off whey today if you need anything mate. Have a look in teh TPW section of the forum


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> PCT Is shite init mate!
> 
> @TheProteinWorks are doing 20% off whey today if you need anything mate. Have a look in teh TPW section of the forum


Really hating it mate, but need to give it a good rest before I jump back on, another few months.


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Adz said:


> Really hating it mate, but need to give it a good rest before I jump back on, another few months.


 A few months of training


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

JayOne said:


> A few months of training


Is there some of that post missing mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good one done tonight, Upper - Heavy Pull / Volume Push

Deadlifts - 1 set of 5, 1 set of 8 - max 180kg

Underhand hammer pulldown - 1 set of 10, 1 set of 15

T-Bar row - 1 set of 8, 1 set of 12

Barbell curl - 2 sets of 12

DB alternate curls - 2 sets of 10

Pec deck - 4 sets of 15 with double drop set

Incline press - 4 sets of 10

Lateral raise - 4 sets of 10

Shoulder press - 4 sets of 10

Rope pushdown - 4 sets of 15

Great pump, felt awesome on way out


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Adz said:


> Really hating it mate, but need to give it a good rest before I jump back on, another few months.


 A few months of training... ya f**k knows its gone bruva haaa


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders are wrecked from last night, struggled to sleep on my side as delts were sore haha brilliant

Legs again tonight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Got proviron today so hopefully that will help with the s**t feeling.
> 
> had a monster headache today from the clen!


Why you taking clen mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Why you taking clen mate?


Cutting now dude, Edd said to start taking some this week


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cutting now dude, Edd said to start taking some this week


I see


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> I see


And I'm impatient


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> And I'm impatient


Lol guessed that with the cycles this year


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs done, though to be honest I really wasn't feeling it tonight.

Leg press - 1 set of 12, 1 set of 15

Hammer front squats - 1 set of 10, 1 set of 20 - max 160kg - new PB

Hack squat - 1 set of 15, 1 set of 20

Leg extension - 1 set of 12, 1 set of 25

Lying leg curl - 5 sets of 20

Walking lunges - 5 sets

Gave up at this point and came home, my heart just wasn't in it tonight for some reason.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weigh in this morning, 204.5 lb, nice drop this week.

No changes to diet, changed training up a bit though, should be interesting


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Cutting now dude, Edd said to start taking some this week


ain't you in pct?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> ain't you in pct?


Done 3 weeks of PCT, starting to drop some fat off now


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Done 3 weeks of PCT, starting to drop some fat off now


Don't think I'll ever try and cut without a little gear again. Good luck though will be good to see how you get on


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Don't think I'll ever try and cut without a little gear again. Good luck though will be good to see how you get on


Yea ideally I would like to be on the gear, so trying to do it slowly. Will go back on probably end of November


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

So it's day 1 of new training program, f**k me that was brutal but really enjoyed it.

Did quads and hams, lots of volume, a few supersets, thought I was going to cry at 1 point :lol:

Sore now, morning cardio will be fun


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

45 mins power walk done this morning.

legs aren't too bad, will see how they feel later


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest / Shoulders / back width done tonight.

Nice big session, plenty of weight moved, dropset on every exercise :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Arms / calves blasted tonight.

Again lots of volume but kept it heavy, dropsets everywhere.

Finished up with a few sets on ab's.

Salmon and wedges for evening meal :cool2:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Couldn't get up for cardio this morning, got up over an hour late!

Rest day today so will do cardio after work


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

45 mins cardio done and been on sunbed

bit of a boring update actually :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

45 mins cardio done nice and early, feel better for getting up early


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How are we this evening guys?

Ive trained back width / traps tonight.

Lots of weight, kept it heavy, loads of dropsets.

Finished with a few sets on ab's


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning weigh in, no change from last week.

Will see if I get any changes from the boss.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sunday session done this afternoon, gym was surprisingly busy for a Sunday.

Did chest / shoulders / calves

Usual style, heavy, dropsets, fantastic shoulder pump.

Got a couple of small diet changes yesterday for the week ahead.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Sunday session done this afternoon, gym was surprisingly busy for a Sunday.
> 
> Did chest / shoulders / calves
> 
> ...


Is it an 18 hour eat what you like? Lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Is it an 18 hour eat what you like? Lol


Haha that would be great mmmmmm pie


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning all you lot.

Couldnt get up this morning, too tired, wife kept me up late watching Downton :lol: I put some headphones in and watched Prep


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Morning all you lot.
> 
> Couldnt get up this morning, too tired, wife kept me up late watching Downton :lol: I put some headphones in and watched Prep


No the feeling I felt fvcked this morning pregnant partner getting up for a p1ss all night is wearing me out more then training


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> No the feeling I felt fvcked this morning pregnant partner getting up for a p1ss all night is wearing me out more then training


Will be worth it in the end mate!

Legs done tonight, very good session.

Lots of dropsets, a few supersets, quads are very tight now.

Got a delivery from musclefood today, another coming tomorrow, stocking up the freezer


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

45 mins cardio done, up and out early this morning


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening muscle fans.

Chest / back / traps trained tonight.

Usual training style applied, dropsets, supersets, volume and decent weight.

My left shoulder is a bit sore, must have pulled it a bit on Sunday, so went a little lighter on bench press tonight


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Another evening, another good workout in the bag.

Did arms / calves and finished up with some ab's.

Dropsets on everything.

I forgot to get any salmon or steak out to defrost this morning, so protein pizza it is!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just been out for morning cardio. It wasn't raining when I left the house, it waited until I was just far enough away then it soaked me. So I cut it short, will do a bit more tonight.

Oh and for the record, protein pizza is s**t.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening!

Shoulders / traps done tonight.

Finished up with cardio to complete what I started this morning.

So tired, it's going to be food then bed


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest day! So I've done cardio tonight, nice walk round the village.

Its surprising how many dirty looks I get when I walk with my hoody pulled up.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

This was 1 year ago, wish my stomach looked like that now


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Rest day! So I've done cardio tonight, nice walk round the village.
> 
> Its surprising how many dirty looks I get when I walk with my hoody pulled up.


I got stopped by the police on the way to the station Tuesday morning. Was just before 5am had my hood up and my bag on my shoulder. Where have I been and where am I going they said lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> I got stopped by the police on the way to the station Tuesday morning. Was just before 5am had my hood up and my bag on my shoulder. Where have I been and where am I going they said lol


Been a few burglaries round here recently so I fully expect to get stopped on early morning cardio haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weight this morning shows a loss of 3lb this week, happy there.

No changes to diet this week, good cheat meal planned tonight.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Large Papa Johns smashed in, tub of Ben & Jerrys to follow soon


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Leg day bitches!!

Should really go now but the Lion King is on tele....


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs properly done! At 1 point during squats, ass to floor, thought I wasn't coming back up :lol: managed though.

Did ab's afterwards then 45 mins cardio.

Ive dropped 1 stone now since started cutting so feeling a bit leaner and definitely not bloated anymore


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> This was 1 year ago, wish my stomach looked like that now





Adz said:


> Large Papa Johns smashed in, tub of Ben & Jerrys to follow soon


Erm.... Sack the refeeds off then lol

What's current state of play mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Erm.... Sack the refeeds off then lol
> 
> What's current state of play mate?


Haha cutting gradually mate, really enjoying since changed my workouts last week, feel great.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Haha cutting gradually mate, really enjoying since changed my workouts last week, feel great.


Haha was just an observation mate, if I'm feeling like it's not shifting I have no treats 

Glad training is going well


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Haha was just an observation mate, if I'm feeling like it's not shifting I have no treats
> 
> Glad training is going well


Yea I understand, weight going right way and looking / feeling better so I'm happy at moment


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yea I understand, weight going right way and looking / feeling better so I'm happy at moment


Perfect then


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Very very tired this morning! Leg DOMS here too.

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Forgot to update with last nights stuff.

Did chest / triceps

Loads of sets, dropsets everywhere, did paused reps on incline, they proper stretched me out!

Back / traps / biceps tonight


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big one done tonight, loads in there, really enjoyed it.

Dropsets on everything, few supersets too.

Finished up with a few sets on ab's.

Feeling great, feeling strong despite the weight loss, will make it carry on.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys!

45 mins power walk done this morning at 5.30am, was lovely and peaceful.

Rest day tonight.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Up early again today and got 45 mins cardio done.

Legs tonight :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great leg session done.

Pretty big one, loads of dropsets and few supersets.

Front of quads are in pain!

I don't upload many pics on here as I think I look s**t but took a sunbed selfie to show current condition


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Great leg session done.
> 
> Pretty big one, loads of dropsets and few supersets.
> 
> ...


I reckon you'll look good when you get lean mate. What you aiming for 15%?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> I reckon you'll look good when you get lean mate. What you aiming for 15%?


Not really got a figure in mind mate, just want to get lean and stay lean this time, I seem to put fat on pretty easy so would be nice if could actually see some ab's



A1243R said:


> I reckon you'll look good when you get lean mate. What you aiming for 15%?


Not really got a figure in mind mate, just want to get lean and stay lean this time, I seem to put fat on pretty easy so would be nice if could actually see some ab's


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weighed in this morning instead of tomorrow as Edd is competing tomorrow.

No change in weight, no change in diet but upping cardio.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening chaps.

Big session tonight, back width / chest / traps

Lots of dropsets and moved some decent weight, all weights up from last week too.

Cooking a nice steak now and gonna have a relaxing evening, Mrs is watching that Pride Of Britain thing from last night


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Full day tattoo session on my leg today, should be both fun and painful


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Full day tattoo session on my leg today, should be both fun and painful


Good luck! Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Full day tattoo session on my leg today, should be both fun and painful


Ouch lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Wasnt anywhere near as bad as I thought, breezed through it.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A whole week off work, chance to train early, get some quality food in me and hopefully some quality sleep!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I like being off work, the gym is much quieter during the day.

Got nice arms session done, was meant to be arms & calf's but I aint training calf's for a week or so while the tattoo heals.

Plenty of volume and dropsets.

Finished up with a few sets on ab's then did 1 hour cardio.

Chilling now, chicken on the grill and NWA on the tele.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Week off work and no chance of staying in bed. Meal 1 done, will do meal 2 soon and get to the gym early again.

Back thickness / traps / rear delts today


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Gym done, usual stuff, dropsets and supersets, moved some decent weight today.

Not done cardio yet today, will probably do it later in afternoon


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just can't seem to have a lie in anymore, wide awake at 7.30 as soon as the wife goes to work.

Oh well, meal 1 done, watching Game Of Thrones for a bit before meal 2.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Just can't seem to have a lie in anymore, wide awake at 7.30 as soon as the wife goes to work.
> 
> Oh well, meal 1 done, watching Game Of Thrones for a bit before meal 2.


Body clock lol

Enjoy sitting down watching TV lard àrse


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Body clock lol
> 
> Enjoy sitting down watching TV lard àrse


 :lol: only for an hour or so, then Ive got jobs to do and its chest / shoulders day

You are just jealous as you're at work......


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> :lol: only for an hour or so, then Ive got jobs to do and its chest / shoulders day
> 
> You are just jealous as you're at work......


I am, could do with a day in bed!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big session done! Chest & shoulders, loads of dropsets and supersets, hit a new PB on bench press too, 120kg for 8 reps, using the hammer press so probably couldn't do it on flat bench but still happy with it.

Did a few sets on ab's afterwards then 1 hour cardio, soaked by the end.

Was a couple of lads in training chest and they were loading up the smith machine with far too much weight and then do 1/4 reps, moving like 3 inches :confused1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Afternoon all you gymrat's!!

Legs done this morning, nice big session, decent weight moved on leg press.

Finished up with 1 hour cardio. Looking a bit leaner I think, fat coming off slowly


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Good work mate, been following yours and felone's journal silently for a while.

how did you manage an hours cardio after a leg session man, i struggle waddling to the car after lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Flipper said:


> Good work mate, been following yours and felone's journal silently for a while.
> 
> how did you manage an hours cardio after a leg session man, i struggle waddling to the car after lol.


Thanks bud, it's good to know people are following.

Had to be done, just steady rate on incline treadmill, earphones in, soon went by


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Afternoon all you gymrat's!!
> 
> Legs done this morning, nice big session, decent weight moved on leg press.
> 
> Finished up with 1 hour cardio. Looking a bit leaner I think, fat coming off slowly


Well done mate. Doing well.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Well done mate. Doing well.


Cheers pal, thanks for the support


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Cheers pal, thanks for the support


No worries mate. I always follow your journal I just don't always post.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning you lot!

6km walk done already this morning, that's my cardio for the day.

Reat day, works out nicely as its my birthday so going for a coffee with my mum.

First time ever my wife has bought me a decent birthday present, got me some Nike Air Max 95 Grapes :thumb


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Morning you lot!
> 
> 6km walk done already this morning, that's my cardio for the day.
> 
> ...


Happ Bday fella. Have a good one :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Happ Bday fella. Have a good one :thumb:


Thanks big lad!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back on it today lads, no time for slacking.

Weigh in this morning, have put 2lb on. Not too happy with that, but Ive been off work so not been anywhere near as active. Upping my cardio starting today.

Had meal 1, going to get to gym soon and do chest / back / traps and cardio.

Have a good day guys!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Gym done.

Lots of sets, few dropsets, managed 110kg on flat bench press so happy with that.

Strength is staying good 

Finished up with 1 hour cardio.

Out in Manchester tonight with work, not drinking though but it's gonna be a late one


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Food is awesome on night out


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Very tired today from last night so done some food shopping and just relaxed, ready for another week of working hard


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning campers, how are we all today?

I'm not working with Edd anymore now, we have come to the end of the 6 months and I'm not in position to carry on. I've been very happy with everything he has done for me, been a great help and I've learnt a lot. I definitely recommend @Goodfella

I'm back to counting macros myself now, better remember how to use MFP


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Morning campers, how are we all today?
> 
> I'm not working with Edd anymore now, we have come to the end of the 6 months and I'm not in position to carry on. I've been very happy with everything he has done for me, been a great help and I've learnt a lot. I definitely recommend @Goodfella
> 
> I'm back to counting macros myself now, better remember how to use MFP


Good mate! How are you? Good weekend?

Whats the reason for that mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Good mate! How are you? Good weekend?
> 
> Whats the reason for that mate?


I'm alright thanks, yea good weekend.

Main reason is money, it's wife's 30th in a month, then Christmas and I need to pay some bills!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> I'm alright thanks, yea good weekend.
> 
> Main reason is money, it's wife's 30th in a month, then Christmas and I need to pay some bills!


Ah fair enough mate. Youll be fine anyway!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Ah fair enough mate. Youll be fine anyway!


Yea should be, I dropped fat fine last year


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Won a supplement competition on Facebook thanks to @felone tagging me, cheers dude!

Free stuff is always appreciated


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Arms / Calves / done tonight.

Worked very hard, great pump! A few dropsets chucked in.

Finished up with 3 sets on ab's.

Salmon fillet in the oven now B)


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys. Sleeping much better now this week after hardly sleeping last week.

Couldn't get up for morning cardio, will have to do it tonight in the warm gym.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice when you finally get some decent sleep isn't it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Nice when you finally get some decent sleep isn't it


Much better, all new bedding and pillows on so its like a hotel bed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Much better, all new bedding and pillows on so its like a hotel bed


Sweeet


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening chaps.

Getting cold out there now ain't it? Almost woolly hat weather!

Got shoulders / traps done tonight.

Usual dropsets and big sets, got a brilliant pump in delts.

Finished with 30 mins cardio. Need to get up in morning and do cardio early, it's crap doing it at night as don't get to eat until late


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

40 mins cardio done, nice power walk around the village.

Nice morning but cold!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> 40 mins cardio done, nice power walk around the village.
> 
> Nice morning but cold!


Getting chilly ain't it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Getting chilly ain't it


It is mate, hoody pulled right up!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Getting chilly ain't it


Up the Tren..... Never cold


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Up the Tren..... Never cold


That's a good argument for it if ever I heard one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Up the Tren..... Never cold


Me and the Mrs row about having the heating on already lol I'm always hot and she's always cold.....I'm twice her size so in theory I should win.....I don't.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Me and the Mrs row about having the heating on already lol I'm always hot and she's always cold.....I'm twice her size so in theory I should win.....I don't.


Fùck that. Buy her some jumpers! I had this girl around last night, windows open, heating off she's shaking loads and I'm there in just joggers with a sweat on 



FelonE said:


> Me and the Mrs row about having the heating on already lol I'm always hot and she's always cold.....I'm twice her size so in theory I should win.....I don't.


Fùck that. Buy her some jumpers! I had this girl around last night, windows open, heating off she's shaking loads and I'm there in just joggers with a sweat on


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Fùck that. Buy her some jumpers! I had this girl around last night, windows open, heating off she's shaking loads and I'm there in just joggers with a sweat on
> 
> Fùck that. Buy her some jumpers! I had this girl around last night, windows open, heating off she's shaking loads and I'm there in just joggers with a sweat on


You adjusting to the single life now then?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> You adjusting to the single life now then?


Trying to lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs done!

Haven't squatted heavy for like 5 weeks, been doing more volume but pushed to go heavier tonight.

Did a max of 125kg, felt easy enough, should be back to 140kg in a few weeks.

Plenty of sets on everything else.

Finished with 3 sets on ab's.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How we doing tonight?

I've done chest / triceps.

Nice big session, loads of dropsets, felt strong too, 120kg for 8 on flat hammer press.

Feeling so much better now the fat is coming off slowly, strange how it makes you look bigger haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> How we doing tonight?
> 
> I've done chest / triceps.
> 
> ...


Evening Boss

That's good pressing.

Funny ain't it,you feel smaller but look bigger.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Evening Boss
> 
> That's good pressing.
> 
> Funny ain't it,you feel smaller but look bigger.


Yea it feels good, dropped a stone but shoulders and arms feel bigger 



FelonE said:


> Evening Boss
> 
> That's good pressing.
> 
> Funny ain't it,you feel smaller but look bigger.


Yea it feels good, dropped a stone but shoulders and arms feel bigger


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Yea it feels good, dropped a stone but shoulders and arms feel bigger


Doing well mate. I always feel better when I'm lean. Get people asking if I've put weight on lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Resting tonight, had a busy day so will be a nice change of pace to eat my tea at a normal time :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning gymrats, hope we are all happy.

Weigh in this morning, lost 4lb so now sitting at 200lb. Feeling great, as mentioned other night I look a bit bigger and strength is going right way.

Can see changes happening on my stomach, definitely looking better.

Time to slowly introduce some drugs I think


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Morning gymrats, hope we are all happy.
> 
> Weigh in this morning, lost 4lb so now sitting at 200lb. Feeling great, as mentioned other night I look a bit bigger and strength is going right way.
> 
> ...


how long you been off for mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> how long you been off for mate?


12 or 13 weeks since PCT mate, got some test and tren at home and picked up some pharma gh last night


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> 12 or 13 weeks since PCT mate, got some test and tren at home and picked up some pharma gh last night


your going to be running GH mate? What's the idea behind that? I thought it was predominetley competitors that use it!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> your going to be running GH mate? What's the idea behind that? I thought it was predominetley competitors that use it!


The more people I talk to, the more common I think it is, like gear haha

Quite a few guys at my gym swear by it and a lad at work been doing it a few months and it's made amazing changes to him, so thought I will give it a whirl


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

how are you planning to run the GH mate and how long for?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> The more people I talk to, the more common I think it is, like gear haha
> 
> Quite a few guys at my gym swear by it and a lad at work been doing it a few months and it's made amazing changes to him, so thought I will give it a whirl


fair enough mate, I just don't think the rewards is worth the cost and I also don't you think you can notice the improvements until your fairly lean. Also the health implications are a lot bigger when you run both compared to just gear... I would either run one or the other personally as running them together is asking for heart problems IMO.

Gear - Minimal heart enlargement

HGH - Minimal heart enlargement

HGH & Gear - boom :lol:

not that I'm trying to scare you just what I've been reading up on it haha!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Flipper said:


> how are you planning to run the GH mate and how long for?


4iu per day, 5 on 2 off.

How long? Not sure, will see how I goes, probably a couple of courses


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

So went out for a meal tonight, my mum and dad turned up to surprise us and took us out for Italian. I had chicken livers, lamb shank then some Ben & Jerrys.

Watched Pixels, it ain't bad, not as good as I expected though.

Looking forward to having bit of a lie in tomorrow, then training.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Bit of a change for dinner tonight, had wild pigeon breast cooked in red wine and onions, served with mixed veg. Was very good


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning you lot!

Didn't train last night, got stuck in bad traffic on motorway and kind of lost the will to live 

On it today, cardio done already, good walk round the village.

Back & biceps tonight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning you lot!
> 
> Didn't train last night, got stuck in bad traffic on motorway and kind of lost the will to live
> 
> ...


Morning mate. You love your morning cardio don't ya lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning mate. You love your morning cardio don't ya lol


Morning pal, yea I can't do it at night. By time I've finished weights I just want to eat haha if I then do cardio it's like 9.30pm before I get evening meal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning pal, yea I can't do it at night. By time I've finished weights I just want to eat haha if I then do cardio it's like 9.30pm before I get evening meal


Yeah fvxk that lol..I like being up and about early in the morning. .it's nice and quiet


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah fvxk that lol..I like being up and about early in the morning. .it's nice and quiet


I do too, just gets the day started so much better, by time I get to work I feel like I've done loads, can look down on the lazy people


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening  back & biceps done tonight:

T-bar row

Lat pull down

Hammer pull down

Wide hammer row

Bent over row

DB curls

Cross body hammer curls

Cable curls

Dropsets on most things, great pump especially in my back

Finished with 3 sets on ab's


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Walked nearly 10k today but that's about average for me really, sounds a lot but on my feet most of the day


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, no cardio this morning, too wet out there, will do a bit tonight probably.

Have a good day


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How do! Great heavy session tonight, did chest / triceps.

Incline DB press - max 42.5kg per side

Flat bench press - max 110kg

Low to high cable flies

Hammer fly machine

Overhead cable extension

EZ bar pushdown

Rope pulldown

Few dropsets in there and kept everything heavy.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning!

Weather is s**t here again, really didn't want to get up.

Stomach starting to feel tighter, good sign.

Eggs and oats in me so far this morning, time for a few jabs now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got my winning from Facebook competition, misread it and thought I was getting loads of stuff, just got a shaker 

Oh well, free stuff always useful


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Got my winning from Facebook competition, misread it and thought I was getting loads of stuff, just got a shaker
> 
> Oh well, free stuff always useful


Lol  Bit pants then.

I make it 8 weeks as well for being off young man  Remember we spoke end of July about having a rest


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Lol  Bit pants then.
> 
> I make it 8 weeks as well for being off young man  Remember we spoke end of July about having a rest


Nah definitely longer than that dude, finished 12 weeks with Edd and I came off at beginning of that session.

There abouts anyway


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Nah definitely longer than that dude, finished 12 weeks with Edd and I came off at beginning of that session.
> 
> There abouts anyway


Lol, just checked messages... End of July you was 8 weeks into a 12 week cycle...

 feck knows how long you did PCT for though.

What GH you got anyway?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

If you jump back on this side of Xmas the pct was pointless and should've cruised imo


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> If you jump back on this side of Xmas the pct was pointless and should've cruised imo


That's what I'm gonna do next time mate, PCT was feckin horrible


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs done, good session, again felt strong.

Hammer front squats - max 180kg - not sure if this is PB or not

Leg press - max 320kg

Lying leg curl

Leg extensions

Superset inner / outer thigh abductor

Finished with 30 mins cardio


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Lol, just checked messages... End of July you was 8 weeks into a 12 week cycle...
> 
> feck knows how long you did PCT for though.
> 
> What GH you got anyway?


Eurotropin. Gets mixed reviews online but like I say lad at work been using it a few months and it's doing him wonders


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Eurotropin. Gets mixed reviews online but like I say lad at work been using it a few months and it's doing him wonders


How much you doing? Daily? EOD? Upon waking, post workout etc


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> How much you doing? Daily? EOD? Upon waking, post workout etc


4iu on waking, 5 days on 2 off


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning! Early cardio done, lovely fresh morning, feels great 

Have a good day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning! Early cardio done, lovely fresh morning, feels great
> 
> Have a good day


Have a good one mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening all, been a very busy day at work, burnt some calories!

Nailed shoulders after work:

Smith military press

Superset - front cable raise / vertical row

Cable lat raise

DB lat raise

Smith shrugs

Hammer shrugs

Finished with 2 sets on ab's

Looking forward to a rest day tomorrow


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys!

Weigh in this morning, up 1lb. Although I'm not too bothered about the numbers on the scales it is nice to see them go the right way.

But still feeling leaner, stomach definitely feeling tighter and strength still going right way.

So I'm happy with this week.

Rest day today, small cheat meal tonight.

Have a good Saturday


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Upped the clen a bit  sweating like f**k


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> Weigh in this morning, up 1lb. Although I'm not too bothered about the numbers on the scales it is nice to see them go the right way.
> 
> ...


what's your plan now fella? Cutting or bulking?

Whats is diet like? What gear you running?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> what's your plan now fella? Cutting or bulking?
> 
> Whats is diet like? What gear you running?


Morning pal! Cutting now, was happy with the size I got to with Edd but put on a nice spread round the middle, I put fat on easy.

Diet is simple, plenty of protein, medium carbs, moderate fat. Got some room to play with carbs.

Running 750mg test e, 400mg tren e and growth 5 days on 2 off


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Morning pal! Cutting now, was happy with the size I got to with Edd but put on a nice spread round the middle, I put fat on easy.
> 
> Diet is simple, plenty of protein, medium carbs, moderate fat. Got some room to play with carbs.
> 
> Running 750mg test e, 400mg tren e and growth 5 days on 2 off


fair enough mate! I reckon if you get lean youll look good, what sort of cals you on?

We should train again soon with @ryda


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> fair enough mate! I reckon if you get lean youll look good, what sort of cals you on?
> 
> We should train again soon with @ryda


Well the fat is coming off but don't seem to be losing any muscle, if anything I'm gaining it as arms and shoulders look bigger.

Cals are around 2400 mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning you fit people!

Sunday fun day. Had some bedroom cardio to start the day 

Training later with a ****in big lad, he is 6"4, nearly 19 stone and ripped, think he is gonna kill me. Don't know what we are training yet....


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Morning you fit people!
> 
> Sunday fun day. Had some bedroom cardio to start the day
> 
> ...


have a good training sesh buddy!



Adz said:


> Morning you fit people!
> 
> Sunday fun day. Had some bedroom cardio to start the day
> 
> ...


have a good training sesh buddy!



Adz said:


> Morning you fit people!
> 
> Sunday fun day. Had some bedroom cardio to start the day
> 
> ...


have a good training sesh buddy!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> have a good training sesh buddy!have a good training sesh buddy!have a good training sesh buddy!


I'm only training once mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Very good session, ended up training on my own as the other lad had another client turn up (he is a PT at another gym) so will train with him another week.

Did chest / triceps

Flat bench press

Decline press

Pec deck

Cable crossover

Hammer flies

Weighted dips

Incline skull crusher

Underhand pull down

Rope pushdown

Dropsets on most things done to failure, kept weights high too, felt great!

Post chest photo:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Very good session, ended up training on my own as the other lad had another client turn up (he is a PT at another gym) so will train with him another week.
> 
> Did chest / triceps
> 
> ...


Nice session mate, arms have come on well.

Please though.... Burn that vest. Thanks


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Nice session mate, arms have come on well.
> 
> Please though.... Burn that vest. Thanks


Cheers, arms are growing a bit, still my worst part I think.

The vest came with my 5% starter pack, getting my face tattooed next week and the synthol is in the fridge


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cheers, arms are growing a bit, still my worst part I think.
> 
> The vest came with my 5% starter pack, getting my face tattooed next week and the synthol is in the fridge


Same here, stubborn cùnts lol

Haha. He's ruining the industry, got people brain washed on his stuff!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Same here, stubborn cùnts lol
> 
> Haha. He's ruining the industry, got people brain washed on his stuff!!


Yea, used to be a fan but lately he has become a complete joke. Still, the vest is comfy and fits well so it can stay for now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Same here, stubborn cùnts lol
> 
> Haha. He's ruining the industry, got people brain washed on his stuff!!


Shh got some serious athletes on his team lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yea, used to be a fan but lately he has become a complete joke. Still, the vest is comfy and fits well so it can stay for now


Yeah I used to like the guy, he's a unit and can't take that away from him. His fan boys though...... Fùck me turning grown men in to beta bitches.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Shh got some serious athletes on his team lol


Oh yeah, like laddo I send you screen shots of "killing it"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Oh yeah, like laddo I send you screen shots of "killing it"


He nearly killed me....laughing


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah I used to like the guy, he's a unit and can't take that away from him. His fan boys though...... Fùck me turning grown men in to beta bitches.


Going over the top with the surgery I think, his face looks ****ed.

Huge huge guy though like you say


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, full of flu or something this morning, coughing up green stuff, lovely.

Sacked off morning cardio, thought I would stay warm haha

Gonna get drugged up on Lockets then smash back / biceps tonight


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back & biceps done tonight.

Wide grip machine row

Close grip pull down

Close grip cable row

DB row

Rack pulls

Incline DB curl

Preacher curl

Hammer curl

21's

Usual stuff, kept heavy and included a few dropsets.

Hit PB on DB rows, 45kg for 6.

Really happy with how training is going 

Back & biceps done tonight.

Wide grip machine row

Close grip pull down

Close grip cable row

DB row

Rack pulls

Incline DB curl

Preacher curl

Hammer curl

21's

Usual stuff, kept heavy and included a few dropsets.

Hit PB on DB rows, 45kg for 6.

Really happy with how training is going


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning sweethearts, hope we are all well.

On it today, up and done cardio early, 45 mins power walk.

A pic from 2 years ago just popped up on my Facebook so made a comparison pic:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Morning sweethearts, hope we are all well.
> 
> On it today, up and done cardio early, 45 mins power walk.
> 
> A pic from 2 years ago just popped up on my Facebook so made a comparison pic:


Well you have definetley got ugly fella 

looking generally a lot thicker mate! good work!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Well you have definetley got ugly fella
> 
> looking generally a lot thicker mate! good work!


Yea uglier and fatter


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Yea uglier and fatter


Not fatter mate, can see your arms are holding more muscle and delts especially!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs smashed!

Lots of energy, strength feeling great, pushing hard.

Lying leg curl

Leg press - max 375kg

Hack squats

DB lunges

Leg extension

Kept everything heavy, dropsets there too.

Finished with 3 sets on ab's.

Got home to a delivery from jason&jessica fitness, nice new brew mug to motivate me!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Legs smashed!
> 
> Lots of energy, strength feeling great, pushing hard.
> 
> ...


Good session there mate.

Love the mug too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Good session there mate.
> 
> Love the mug too


Awesome ain't it? Can't take it work though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Awesome ain't it? Can't take it work though


Lol got a link to where you got it mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol got a link to where you got it mate?


Www.jasonandjessicafitness.com

Got a t-shirt too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Www.jasonandjessicafitness.com
> 
> Got a t-shirt too


Nice I'll check it out. Cheers.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Afternoon, not had chance to get on here all day, been busy but seems like I've got nothing done 

Cardio was done early, got a bit wet.

Shoulders / calfs tonight


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders / calfs done.

Was a very good one, was pretty ****ed, kept heavy as I could without sacrificing reps.

Front DB raise

Superset vertical row / barbell military press

Side cable raise

Hammer lat raise

Smith shrugs

Hammer shrugs

Standing calf raise

Seated calf raise

Plenty of sets, didn't do many dropsets tonight apart from on shrugs.

Feckin hungry today, the only downside to cutting!

Payday so treated myself to some natural yoghurt


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No cardio done this morning, it was pissing down when I got up so went back to sleep for 40 mins :lol:

Still, walked about 6km at work.

Arms done tonight:

Alternate DB curls

EZ bar curls

DB preacher curls

Overhead cable extension

Cable pushdown

Rope pulldown

Reverse grip curl

Barbell wrist curls

Loads of dropsets in there, great pump.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, cardio done. It was raining but thought f**k it, needs to be done.

Gonna have a rest tonight, watch a film and eat steak


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekly weigh in, lost 2lb this week so now sat at 199 1/2.

Happy with progress, everything feeling tighter


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yes


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Been Trafford Centre today, needed a winter coat. Went in Superdry and lad working there said if I fit in a XL he will be shocked.

He recognised the gainz haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Been Trafford Centre today, needed a winter coat. Went in Superdry and lad working there said if I fit in a XL he will be shocked.
> 
> He recognised the gainz haha


Lol compliment


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol compliment


Unless he was calling me a fat bastard


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> That one tastes amazing.


It sure did mate, might finish it tonight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> You opened a ben and jerrys and didn't eat the whole tub?
> 
> Whats wrong with you


Tut tut


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> You opened a ben and jerrys and didn't eat the whole tub?
> 
> Whats wrong with you


Cutting


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning all!

Was difficult to get up for cardio this morning, warm and comfy, plus we watched a horror film last night so I didn't fancy walking round the country lanes on my own 

Did it though, day off to good start.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sup people!

Smashed it tonight, feeling all kinds of strong.

Did chest / triceps:

Decline press - max 120kg - new PB

Incline press - 2 second pause reps

Cable crossovers

Hammer fly machine

Pec deck

DB skull crusher

1 arm underhand pull down

Dips

Finished up with a few sets on ab's

Chest pump felt amazing, pause reps are a killer!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice one on the pb mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Nice one on the pb mate


Cheers bro!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning!

Cardio smashed, wide awake today, had a great sleep.

Eggs in, oats in, tren in, growth in. Done more work so far than most will all day 

Have a good one!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening my imaginary friends 

Back / biceps done tonight:

Hammer deadlift - max 180kg

Hammer pull down

Cable row

Pull ups

Bent over rear delts

Concentration curls

DB hammer curls

Cable curls

Lots of weight, few dropsets, brilliant pump!

Everything feeling tighter, cut going well


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Good work man keep smashing it.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Flipper said:


> Good work man keep smashing it.


Cheers fella, appreciate you checking in


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, very tired this morning. Slept well and got up for cardio fine but was just on auto pilot half way round the village, it went fast though.

Legs tonight, going to absolutely batter them.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs smashed, a very successful session!

Haven't squatted heavy for a while so was determined to get 140kg done, I could do 5 reps like 6 weeks ago but was on a lot more calories then.

Squats - 3 sets - max 140kg for 3 reps

Hack squats - 3 sets

Lying leg curl - 4 sets

Leg extension - 4 sets - max 110kg

Leg press - 4 sets - kept it light at 130kg but did about 100 reps

Hammer front squats - 3 sets - max 140kg

So many squats were done, can certainly feel it now.

Steak, potatoes and stuffed mushroom for tea


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning! No cardio this morning, gave my legs bit of a rest after last night, plus needed to shave my hair before work.

I will do s**t loads of walking as usual today anyway


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening, big one tonight, shoulders and calfs.

Seated DB military press - 4 sets - max 35kg per side

DB lat raise - 3 sets then dropset

DB front raise - 3 sets

Vertical row - 3 sets - max 85kg

Machine military press - 3 sets then dropset - max 100kg

Smith shrugs - 3 sets - 100kg

Hammer shrugs - 3 sets - 100kg

Toe press calfs - 3 sets

Seated calfs - 4 sets - straight, in, out, straight

Finished up with 2 sets on ab's


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just been watching that SAS program, no way I could do that, nowhere near fit enough


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Just been watching that SAS program, no way I could do that, nowhere near fit enough


Good aint it mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning!

Cardio was done early, been on top of it this week.

Not training tonight as we are having a launch party at work for the new R8


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys!

Work went well last night, was pretty well organised and everyone enjoyed it, the car is immense 










Weigh in this morning, nice steady drop of 2 lb, so now at 197.5 lb. It seems diet, training and cardio are all spot on at the moment. Feel great, feel strong, very happy


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chicken fried rice, chips and curry for tonight's cheat meal.

Then ice cream.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Behold, I have never managed to get an omelette to fold over, they usually go all over the place! Today is going to be a good day










Training with the wife in a few hours, she has been slacking so taking her to my gym, don't know what we are training yet, probably legs and ab's


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

So I trained with the wife, did chest / triceps.

Pushed her hard, she did really well, couldn't move her arms after though 

Flat bench press - 3 sets then dropset - max 110kg

Incline press - 3 sets - 2 second pause reps

Pec deck - 3 sets then dropset

Hammer flies - 3 sets then dropset

DB skull crusher - 3 sets

Underhand cable pull down - 3 sets

Rope pull down - 3 sets then dropset

Finished with 2 sets on ab's


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, cardio done!

Very tired though, almost didn't get up, but knew I had to push on.

Short week at work, just 3 days in so should go pretty fast


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi you lot!

Hope we have had a good day! Today flew by at work, good seeing as I was trying avoid working outside in the rain 

Back / biceps tonight:

Wide grip lat pull down - 4 sets

Hammer pull down - 4 sets - max 110kg new PB

T-bar row - 4 sets

Rack pull - 3 sets - max 120kg

Rear delts - 3 sets

Cross body DB hammer curl - 3 sets

DB preacher curl - 3 sets

High cable to head curl - 3 sets

Need to get my weight up on rack pulls, only just started doing them again, keeping form right so sure the weight will come


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys, early cardio done this morning.

Legs tonight, brought a bit of extra food to work as I was so hungry yesterday! Bit of extra carbs on leg day won't hurt


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haven't gone to train, forgot my trainers and wasn't really in the mood anyway so I'm gonna lie on the settee, watch a film and eat steak 

I know, lazy bastard


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys, easy day at work today, early finish so going to smash shoulders while gym is quiet then hit the sunbed


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders done, as promised.

Standing barbell military press - 4 sets - max 60kg - PB

Front cable raise - 4 sets

Vertical row - 3 sets

DB lat raise - 3 sets then dropset

Smith shrugs - 4 sets - max 100kg

Hammer shrugs - 3 sets of 140kg

Off work for a few days now, glad to have a little break.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Shoulders done, as promised.
> 
> Standing barbell military press - 4 sets - max 60kg - PB
> 
> ...


Nice one on the pb mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Nice one on the pb mate


Cheers bud. I grunted a bit


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Cheers bud. I grunted a bit


I always do lol grunters be grunting


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

So it's the wife's 30th today and I've surprised her with a long weekend away in Rome.

Going tomorrow and back Tuesday, not going to go daft with food but going to eat what I want.

See you soon guys


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> So it's the wife's 30th today and I've surprised her with a long weekend away in Rome.
> 
> Going tomorrow and back Tuesday, not going to go daft with food but going to eat what I want.
> 
> See you soon guys


Nice,have a good one and plenty of cheat food


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Food is awesome in Rome, don't think I will put much fat on though as we walked just over 10 miles today.....


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright you lot! Back from Rome, ate what I wanted for 5 days, not even going to attempt weighing myself this week :lol:

Must have walked at least 30 miles over the weekend.

I came to the conclusion that hardly anyone over there lifts weights. I know Im far from big but I got loads of looks and looked huge compared to all the skinny model wannabe's :thumb


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back on it today, back in work, training tonight, back eating properly.

Looking forward to training but not enjoying work haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great to be back in the gym tonight, felt great, felt strong, the days off and extra food must have done me some good.

Trained back / biceps:

Rack pulls - 5 sets - max 170kg

Wide grip lat pull down - 4 sets

Seated machine row - 3 sets then dropset

DB row - 2 sets

Preacher curl - 3 sets then dropset

DB hammer curl - 3 sets

Barbell curl - 4 sets

Barbell wrist curl - 3 sets

Food been spot on today, cooking chilli with low fat steak mince for tea now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, cardio done, cold out there! Have I mentioned I hate winter? I can see why people go somewhere warm for a few months....


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest and triceps done this evening, again feeling strong, everything seems to be working well together at the moment.

Incline press - 3 sets then dropset - max 100kg

Hammer press - 3 sets - max 130kg - new PB

Pec deck - 3 sets then dropset

Cable crossover - 4 sets

Cross body rope pull down - 4 sets

Overhead rope extension - 4 sets

Reverse grip curl - 4 sets

Weighted dips - 4 sets

Great session, big pump in triceps


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No cardio this morning but have been on my feet all day so far, will be burning it off nicely.

Jabbed 2ml of some new test this morning, pharma stuff from Pakistan, went in real nice.

Legs tonight! Heavy squats will be in order.

Can't decide if I should check weight this week because of the week off training and diet


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs well and truly destroyed!!

Feeling so strong at the moment and the confidence from it is making me push harder and harder.

Hammer front squats - 60kg 10 reps, 100kg 10 reps, 140kg 10 reps, 180kg 8 reps, 140kg 8 reps, 100kg 10 reps, 60kg 10 reps

Leg press - 4 sets - max 420kg

Lying leg curl - 3 sets

Leg extension - 3 sets then dropset - max 110kg

Walking lunges - 3 sets with 30kg

My heart was beating so fast doing the squats, had to proper slow my breathing between sets, pushed through and it felt awesome


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, bit of leg DOMS as expected this morning, can feel it in my ass too 

Weighed myself, 197.5 lb.

So after a week off training and eating ribs, burgers, curry and pasta, I'm exactly same weight. I will take that


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs are getting worse, now struggling to get off settee or out of the car


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Went out for a meal last night, ended up having something healthy and it wasn't even that good.

Sod it, having a lazy day today.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been lazy as f**k today. Eaten a wicked zinger meal, a full tub of Ben & Jerrys, watched Jurrasic World, Angels & Demons, just about to watch Bronson and I'm cooking a steak with stuffed mushroom


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just pulled my leg trying to squeeze into a car, now limping round work like a Manchester United player.

No matter, will power on cos I'm tough

Chest / triceps after work.

Have fun guys


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Gonna slightly adjust calories down a bit this week, get this fat off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Gonna slightly adjust calories down a bit this week, get this fat off


Lol so you're cutting again 

f**k that mate, just eat and lift then worry about fat next year.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Lol so you're cutting again
> 
> f**k that mate, just eat and lift then worry about fat next year.


Yea been cutting for few months mate, fed up of the fat round the middle and fat face 

It's coming off ok, want to get lean and stay lean. No good looking a fat s**t when I take my top off!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yea been cutting for few months mate, fed up of the fat round the middle and fat face
> 
> It's coming off ok, want to get lean and stay lean. No good looking a fat s**t when I take my top off!


It's not gonna go with these refeeds weekly mate, that's my opinion anyway.

A few cals dropped off this week needs to be followed through all week and sack the treats off. Cutting this time of year..... Extremely hard work.

If you really wanna burn it off smash cardio as much as you can, big calorie deficit, clen, t3, HGH


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> It's not gonna go with these refeeds weekly mate, that's my opinion anyway.
> 
> A few cals dropped off this week needs to be followed through all week and sack the treats off. Cutting this time of year..... Extremely hard work.
> 
> If you really wanna burn it off smash cardio as much as you can, big calorie deficit, clen, t3, HGH


Yea that's what I did last year, had no cheat meals for a few months and it dropped off.

Currently doing 5 X 40 min cardio sessions, might add a few evening ones in there too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yea that's what I did last year, had no cheat meals for a few months and it dropped off.
> 
> Currently doing 5 X 40 min cardio sessions, might add a few evening ones in there too.


f**k that, switch on bulk mode and eat 



Adz said:


> Yea that's what I did last year, had no cheat meals for a few months and it dropped off.
> 
> Currently doing 5 X 40 min cardio sessions, might add a few evening ones in there too.


f**k that, switch on bulk mode and eat


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> f**k that, switch on bulk mode and eat
> 
> f**k that, switch on bulk mode and eat


The temptation is there.......


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> The temptation is there.......


Crack on haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> The temptation is there.......


Crack on haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest / triceps done tonight!

Smashed it, getting used to hitting PB's every session now, long may that continue.

Low to high cable flies - 4 sets

Flat bench press - 4 sets - max 120kg for 3 - new PB

Decline press - 4 sets - max 120kg

Fly machine - 3 sets then dropset - max 98kg - PB

Underhand EZ bar pulldown - 4 sets

Rope pulldown - 3 sets then dropset

EZ bar skull crusher - 4 sets

2 sets on ab's

Then finished with 20 mins cardio.

Great pump, just absolutely loving training heavy at the moment.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning. Cold, dark cardio done.

Legs feel a lot better today.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening, how are we all?

Crap day at work, it dragged and to finish it off I broke a TT by hitting it with an A4 

Anyway, back & biceps done:

Hammer deadlift - 3 sets - max 180kg

T-bar row - 3 sets then dropset

Hammer pull down - 4 sets

Bent over barbell row - 3 sets

Hammer rope curl - 3 sets then dropset

21's - 3 sets

Preacher curl - 3 sets

Rear delts - 3 sets


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Adz said:


> Evening, how are we all?
> 
> Crap day at work, it dragged and to finish it off I broke a TT by hitting it with an A4
> 
> ...


how did you manage to hit the tt? Lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Plate said:


> how did you manage to hit the tt? Lol


Squeezing a car out in compound, thought it would fit through the gap but alas I was mistaken!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Adz said:


> Squeezing a car out in compound, thought it would fit through the gap but alas I was mistaken!


lol you should have to wear a skirt tomorrow as punishment :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Plate said:


> lol you should have to wear a skirt tomorrow as punishment :lol:


That would be pretty funny


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning!

Cardio done indoors this morning on the stepper. Not as interesting as my walk round the village but it got me sweating a lot so job done.

Let's hope today is a better day than yesterday


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Always amazed at your early cardio, especially on these dark mornings.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Irondan said:


> Always amazed at your early cardio, especially on these dark mornings.


I prefer it in mornings mate. If I leave it til evening by time I've done weights it gets too late and I want my food haha



Irondan said:


> Always amazed at your early cardio, especially on these dark mornings.


I prefer it in mornings mate. If I leave it til evening by time I've done weights it gets too late and I want my food haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Irondan said:


> Always amazed at your early cardio, especially on these dark mornings.


I prefer it in mornings mate. If I leave it til evening by time I've done weights it gets too late and I want my food haha



Irondan said:


> Always amazed at your early cardio, especially on these dark mornings.


I prefer it in mornings mate. If I leave it til evening by time I've done weights it gets too late and I want my food haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Stupid forum, I haven't done 4 cardio sessions


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Resting tonight, had to come straight home as landlord wanted to put a carbon monoxide sensor in, exciting stuff

Resting tonight, had to come straight home as landlord wanted to put a carbon monoxide sensor in, exciting stuff


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, hope we are all good.

Cardio done early this morning, was a bit warmer even though it was raining, quite pleasant 

Shoulders & calfs tonight


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good evening!!

Awesome workout tonight, truly smashed shoulders and calfs.

Front cable raise - 4 sets

Side cable raise - 4 sets

DB Lat raise - 3 sets then dropset

Machine shoulder press - 3 sets then dropset

Smith shrugs - 4 sets

Hammer shrugs - 3 sets

Seated calf raise - 4 sets

Standing calf raise - 4 sets

Finished with couple of sets on ab's

Biggest guy in the gym came over to me tonight and said "credit where credits due, you are looking well, getting bumps in all the right places"

Always good to get encouragement by the big guys


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good morning 

Early cardio done, was warm this morning, felt great.

2ml of lovely yellow tren in this morning too 

Now at work dropping some clen haha druggy


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello gym lovers!

Did arms tonight, trying to batter them twice a week as they are definitely my weak point.

V-bar pushdown - 3 sets then dropset

Overhead rope extension - 4 sets

Rope pushdown - 3 sets then dropset

Cable curl - 3 sets then dropset

DB hammer curl - 4 sets

Concentration curl - 4 sets

Reverse grip curl - 3 sets

Barbell wrist curl - 3 sets

Rope twist curl - 3 sets

Great pump, especially in forearms


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, weekly weigh in time.

Dropped weight nicely this week, down to 192.75 lb.

Feeling quite lean (for me) and definitely still feeling strong, very happy with how everything is going 

Work this morning then doing legs, have fun guys


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs done.

More quad focused session today after destroying my hamstrings last week.

Hack squats - 6 sets - went up to my 1RM then tried to come back down but failed after 1 more set

Lying leg curl - 4 sets

Leg extension - 3 sets then dropset

Superset - inner / outer thigh abductors - 3 sets

Smith front squats - 2 sets - wanted to do 4 but physically couldn't, quads were in bits

Finished up with a few sets on ab's.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs are fine today but shoulders are ruined


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening you lot.

Crap day today, had to have 1 of our horses put to sleep this morning so I've spent half the day crying.

No cardio this morning.

So I really needed the gym tonight, needed to smash it and just forget.

Did chest / triceps:

Flat bench press - 4 sets - max 120kg for 5 reps - new PB

Incline press - 3 sets then dropset - max 110kg - new PB

Machine fly - 3 sets then dropset

Pec deck - 4 sets

Cross body rope pull down - 4 sets

Close grip press - 4 sets - did these with hammer curl frame for a change, felt good

Dips - 4 sets

Happy with the PB's, need to get back on the cardio tomorrow morning.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, cardio done. Was very wet and cold so needed the big coat on.

Started new batch of hgh today, 6 weeks on that has gone fast.

It's making a brilliant difference


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Morning, cardio done. Was very wet and cold so needed the big coat on.
> 
> Started new batch of hgh today, 6 weeks on that has gone fast.
> 
> It's making a brilliant difference


What have you noticed with it mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> What have you noticed with it mate?


Fat coming off really well, shoulders and arms seem to be growing well, just generally changing shape for the better


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice big session tonight, did back / biceps:

Hammer pull down - 3 sets then dropset - max 120kg - new PB

Machine row - 4 sets

Close grip pull down - 4 sets

Rack pull - 4 sets - max 170kg

Alternate DB curls - 4 sets

Hammer curls - 3 sets then dropset

Preacher curl - 4 sets

Hammer rear delts - 4 sets

Finished with 2 sets on ab's

Vid of rack pulls:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keep smashing it mate :thumb


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Keep smashing it mate :thumb


Cheers bro


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Today's food:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning! Cardio done, pretty pleasant out there today, no rain and not as cold.

Legs tonight 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening bitches, had a good day at work and then a great session doing legs.

Wanted to do a big squats pyramid up to my 1rm then back down.

Got up to 140kg for 2 reps, didn't feel confident enough to do 150kg so started back down after that.

Squats - 7 sets - max 140kg

Leg press - 4 sets - max 420kg

Lying leg curl - 4 sets

Leg extension - 3 sets then dropset

Walking lunges - 3 sets with 30kg

Quads pretty sore now but feel great.

Laughed when doing leg curl as my sweat left a perfect imprint of a beast


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, bit of leg DOMS this morning as expected.

Still got early cardio done though.

Now I've figured out how to upload videos I will put more on here, easier to do than photos!

One from last night:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello all, good one tonight, did shoulders and calfs.

Smith military press - 4 sets

Superset of vertical row into cable front raise - 4 sets

DB lat raise - 3 sets then dropset

Smith shrugs - 4 sets - max 110kg

Hammer shrugs - 4 sets - max 140kg

Toe press calf raise - 3 sets

Seated calf raise - 3 sets

Finished with a few sets on ab's

Quick pic from training:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello you horrible lot!

Arms done tonight:

Incline skull crusher - 4 sets - max 45kg

Overhead DB press - 4 sets - max 40kg

DB kickback - 4 sets

Incline DB curls - 4 sets

DB preacher curls - 4 sets

Rope hammer curls - 3 sets then dropset

Reverse grip curls - 3 sets

Barbell wrist curls - 3 sets

Rope wrist curls - 3 sets

I knew I had done it right at the end as I struggled to put my hoody on :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Hello you horrible lot!
> 
> Arms done tonight:
> 
> ...


Good session mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Hello you horrible lot!	Arms done tonight:
> ...


Cheers big lad


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekly weigh in, 190.5 lb. So that's a loss of just over 2 lb this week.

Happy with that, I'm looking better and strength still staying right and even going up on lots of lifts!

Have a good day!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sunday morning, felt I needed to do something worthwhile so I've been for a big deadlift / ab's session 

8 sets of deadlifts - max 180kg - attempted 190kg but failed

7 lots of 3 sets on ab's

Stomach pretty tight now 

Quick vids:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, how are we all?

Feeling quite lean, starting to get those "v" lines that start at bottom of stomach


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Morning, how are we all?
> 
> Feeling quite lean, starting to get those "v" lines that start at bottom of stomach


 Good me mate. Did you have a good weekend? Ive had a few weeks off the gym as been very busy so cant wait to go tonight!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > 31 minutes ago, Adz said: Morning, how are we all?
> ...


Yea it was decent, quiet really, didn't do much apart from food shopping, training yesterday and watched a few films.

You are gonna be sore tomorrow!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Yea it was decent, quiet really, didn't do much apart from food shopping, training yesterday and watched a few films.
> 
> You are gonna be sore tomorrow!


 Wish i'd done nothing aha! I was out for my works do friday so stayed over in Manchester and got in around 2am then i was straight back home Saturday morning to go shopping! I was out on Saturday night as well i had my mates 21st and got in at 4am :lol:

I will be sore :lol: Going to do Chest, Shoulder, Tris as well :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest / triceps done!

DB incline press - 4 sets - max 42.5kg

Flat smith press - 3 sets then dropset - max 110kg

Cable crossover - 3 sets then dropset

Machine flies - 3 sets then dropset

DB skull crusher - 4 sets

Close grip press - 4 sets

Underhand pulldown - 4 sets

Nice session, great pump, felt strong on incline press, reckon I can get that up next time to 45's


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hard work this cutting, I'm constantly hungry!!

Better than feeling bloated and force feeding though haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning sweethearts, got out for early cardio this morning, really didn't want to get up! Walked a different route for a change, felt a bit more interesting haha

Legs tonight


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs smashed. Good one again, felt strong so just kept going on squats to see what I could do.

Blew my previous best out by quite a bit so very happy!

Hammer front squats - 10 sets - max 210kg for 2 reps then back down the weights

Lying leg curl - 4 sets

Leg extension - 3 sets then dropset

Leg press - 4 sets - just kept it light and did reps very slow and controlled

Finished with 2 sets on ab's


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good morning!

No leg DOMS this morning surprisingly, maybe it will floor me tomorrow haha

Cardio done


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had some of this on granola this morning, my god, so good!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Vid of 200kg hammer squat from last night:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Adz said:


> Vid of 200kg hammer squat from last night:


 Nice lift mate!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Drogon said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Just now, Adz said: Vid of 200kg hammer squat from last night:
> ...


Cheers bud.

I love doing on that hammer setup, gives you loads more confidence as if you can't lift it, it won't drop on you. Keeps form tight too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning my lovelies, hope we are all good.

Last night did back / biceps:

Wide grip pull down - 4 sets

Straight arm pull down - 4 sets

Close grip cable row - 4 set

Rack pulls - 4 sets

Preacher curl - 3 sets then dropset

Rope hammer curl - 3 sets then dropset

Cable curl - 3 sets then dropset

No cardio this morning, no way I was going out in this rain haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening boys

Shoulders / calfs done tonight:

Standing barbell press - 3 sets then dropset

Front DB raise - 4 sets

DB Lat raise - 3 sets then dropset

Vertical row - 4 sets

Smith shrugs - 4 sets

Hammer shrugs - 4 sets

Standing calf raise - 4 sets

Seated calf raise - 4 sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys, no cardio this morning, slacked a bit on cardio this week, only got 2 sessions in.

Feel great though and stomach looking ok.

2ml tren in this morning 

Arms and sunbed tonight


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Eaten too much at work today, boss offered to buy everyone a Christmas sandwich so had that along with my other 2 meals 

Hopefully the extra carbs will help get a big pump when I smash the weights later


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekly weigh in, put 1lb on this week.

As I mentioned I've slacked with cardio a bit this week and diet not been 100%, but if I'm not too bothered if I don't drop loads in December, got to enjoy some food!

Current condition at 191lb:










Stomach looking and feeling so much better, which was the main problem when bulking.

Rest day today, going Manchester Christmas markets so plenty of cardio and plenty of food


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had an epic burger in Manchester, the Dirty Burger. Wow it was good.










Chilling this evening now, though will eat again soon, lots of food to fuel tomorrow's training


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Adz said:


> Had an epic burger in Manchester, the Dirty Burger. Wow it was good.
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling this evening now, though will eat again soon, lots of food to fuel tomorrow's training


 Looks amazing that!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Plate said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Had an epic burger in Manchester, the Dirty Burger. Wow it was good.
> ...


It really was mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice early session this morning, yesterday's food sure helped!

Just did squats and ab's.

8 sets of squats, got to 150kg for 1 rep.

Then 6 lots of ab's, crunches, plank, hanging leg raises and holding legs out in front....

Chilling this afternoon now 



















Would have liked to have got the squat lower than that, next time!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning!

No cardio this morning and no training today, hardly slept last night and obviously got a virus, hurts when I breathe through my nose and my throat feels swollen. Definitely aids.

Gonna chill in front of TV with loads of drinks.

Got to nip out to see my dad at some point but thats it.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

keep it up bro


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Morning!
> 
> No cardio this morning and no training today, hardly slept last night and obviously got a virus, hurts when I breathe through my nose and my throat feels swollen. Definitely aids.
> 
> ...


 Get some rest and fluids in you mate!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Still feel like crap but not lost any appetite, food going in great haha

Hopefully back at work tomorrow, bored at home now.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Much better this morning so going back to work, not training today though, it's freezing in the gym so leaving it for a few days until I feel 100%.

Can't stand another day of sitting on my ass at home, I don't know how people do it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nearly back to normal today so I'm training tonight, gonna leave cardio until next week though as I don't think walking round village in the rain at 5.30am will be best for getting rid of AIDS flu haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Trained arms tonight, a few days off and the extra carbs definitely did me some good, the pump was insane!!

EZ bar pushdown - 3 sets then dropset

Rope pushdown - 3 sets then dropset

Cross body rope extension - 4 sets

Hammer curl - 3 sets then dropset

DB curls - 3 sets then dropset

Preacher curl - 3 sets then dropset

Rope wrist curl - 3 sets

Reverse grip curl - 3 sets

Barbell wrist curl - 3 sets

Arms felt so full on way out, if I keep battering them like this they should grow.

Had 2 chicken Kiev's for tea 

Pic from training:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Adz you still running HGH Mate? Does it make much difference. Seem to be carrying some good size in the photo above mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> @Adz you still running HGH Mate? Does it make much difference. Seem to be carrying some good size in the photo above mate.


Yes mate still on it.

I think it's making a big difference. My fat is coming off the stomach nicely and keeping my sizes, not losing any muscle or strength, if anything I'm gaining!

Running low test and tren too.

Getting lots of comments that I'm looking bigger yet I've dropped almost stone and half of fat


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Adz said:


> Yes mate still on it.
> 
> I think it's making a big difference. My fat is coming off the stomach nicely and keeping my sizes, not losing any muscle or strength, if anything I'm gaining!
> 
> ...


 Good work mate!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Plate said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Yes mate still on it.
> ...


Cheers bud!

I'm only one at work wearing a Christmas jumper today haha everyone keep tugging on my carrot


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Yes mate still on it.
> 
> I think it's making a big difference. My fat is coming off the stomach nicely and keeping my sizes, not losing any muscle or strength, if anything I'm gaining!
> 
> ...


 What brand you Running?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Yes mate still on it.
> ...


Euro Pharma gh and Alliance Healthcare test / tren


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Euro Pharma gh and Alliance Healthcare test / tren


 @Lorian not getting these quotes again!!!

@Adz good mate. How's alliance?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Euro Pharma gh and Alliance Healthcare test / tren
> ...


Seems really good, gets really good feedback from lads in the gym


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs done tonight!

Hack squat - 9 sets - worked up to max of 90kg plus the sled for 3 reps

Leg press - 3 sets of pause reps

Lying leg curl - 4 sets

Leg extension - 3 sets then dropset

Stiff leg deadlift - 3 sets

Almost puked on leg press.

Went morissons afterwards to get some bits, was fine walking round there but now I'm home I'm ****ed, legs just feel proper dead 

Steak, Mediterranean veg and garlic potatoes for tea


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yea did a few sets on ab's too, forgot about those.

Vid of hack squat:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weekly weigh in, no change, 191.5 lb.

I'm happy with that this week, I've done no cardio and ate a bit of comfort food when I was ill so expected to have put a few on.

Will start cardio again Monday and back on clen Monday.

Rest day today  have a good one


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Adz said:


> Euro Pharma gh and Alliance Healthcare test / tren


 What doses bud? Leaning out nicely


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

dumdum said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Euro Pharma gh and Alliance Healthcare test / tren
> ...


Cheers pal.

4iu gh per day Monday to Friday.

Test cyp 750mg and tren e 600mg


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cheers pal.
> 
> 4iu gh per day Monday to Friday.
> 
> Test cyp 750mg and tren e 600mg


 When you said low doses I was thinking banzi low doses lol, less than 500mg total :whistling:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Wedding anniversary tomorrow and we never do anything for it, so I'm taking the wife out for a nice meal tonight 

Feckin starving so it better be good haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Cheers pal.
> 
> 4iu gh per day Monday to Friday.
> 
> Test cyp 750mg and tren e 600mg


 Thought you said low test and Tren :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Wedding anniversary tomorrow and we never do anything for it, so I'm taking the wife out for a nice meal tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Enjoy it mate. Make sure you finish the night off prportly too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sunday morning so of course it's heavy lifting time 

Been down and done chest:

Incline DB press - 4 sets - max 42.5kg for 8 - these went up easy, 45's up next time

Flat smith press - 3 sets then dropset - max 100kg - didn't feel as strong on this today for some reason

Cable crossover - 4 sets

Low to high cable fly - 4 sets

Hammer press - 3 sets - max 140kg for 1

Hammer fly - 3 sets then dropset

Then did 5 lots of exercises on ab's

Off out to The Range soon, hate that shop! Will feel the rage haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers pal.
> ...


X2  that's a blast to me !!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> A1243R said:
> 
> 
> > Adz said:
> ...


Meh, if it works it works


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > A1243R said:
> ...


Oh I agree lol if it works carry on! Was just saying that's a nice cycle for a blast - not low ya loon


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > TELBOR said:
> ...


Ah right, I would have called it low, maybe medium. High is what Rich Piana is running in new year or maybe over 1g a week haha


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Adz said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Adz said:
> ...


You are well over a grm a week


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > TELBOR said:
> ...


Haha I meant over a gram of 1 type, you knew what I meant


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Haha, he's got 100lbs on you though


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, he's got 100lbs on you though


And that's just in his arms


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

5am cardio done, dropped some clen and walked just over 4km, nice fresh morning.

Turkey should arrive from Musclefood today


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back done tonight, really good session, went heavy and really concentrated on getting good form.

Hammer deadlift: 4 sets - max 180kg

Hammer pull down - 3 sets then dropset

Wide grip lat pull down - 4 sets - last set really slow

T-bar row - 3 sets then dropset

Cable row - 4 sets - last set really slow

DB row - 4 sets - max 45kg - new PB I think

Hammer rear delts - 4 sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Video of hammer deadlifts:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning! Early cardio nailed, was really peaceful out there this morning, walked 4.2km.

Off to work early to fight for a parking space haha have a good day


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders done tonight, love doing shoulders, great session:

Smith press - 4 sets

Superset DB Lat raise with vertical row - 4 sets

Front DB raise - 4 sets

Side cable raise - 4 sets

Machine press - 3 sets then dropset

Smith shrugs - 4 sets

Hammer shrugs - 4 sets

Quick vid:


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

I like the hat, merry Christmas.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Irondan said:


> I like the hat, merry Christmas.


Cheers pal, I'm feeling very festive this year haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cardio done, food in, food prepped for work, another day!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good one tonight, almost didn't go but did, glad I did cos can't train now until Sunday.

Did arms:

Alternate DB curls - 4 sets

DB preacher curl - 4 sets

Seated EZ bar curl - 4 sets

Incline skull crusher - 4 sets

Underhand EZ bar pull down - 4 sets

Rope pull down - 3 sets then dropset

Reverse grip curl - 4 sets

Barbell wrist curl - 4 sets

Rope wrist curl - 3 sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Early cardio done.

Last day in work, gonna be a stressful day though as got loads to do so don't know what time I'm finishing then need to hit a few shops afterwards aaaggggghhhh


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy Christmas guys!!!!

Weighed myself this morning, day earlier than usual. 189 lb exactly, so dropped 2.5 lb this week.

Very happy after stalling the last 2 weeks so will get epic amounts of food in today!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning all! Ate my fair share yesterday, going to put it to good use today and go train legs soon


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

All that extra food did me good, felt so strong training legs, smashed my PB in front squat by 40kg!

Hammer front squat - 11 sets - max 240kg for 2 reps

Lying leg curl - 4 sets

Leg extensions - 4 sets then dropset

Walking lunges with 30kg - 4 sets

Leg press - 4 sets - did 1 rep then 1/2 rep, and so on..... Lad at work said to try it, killer burn!

Struggled to get home as roads are flooding bad round here


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Video of the 240kg squat:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning all, demolished 3/4 of a Yule log last night so hoping that gives me extra strength today haha off to do chest shortly.

Back on normal diet today, haven't gone stupid over last 2 days but been good to just eat whatever.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest done today, again felt strong, yule log power haha:

Incline DB press - 4 sets - max 45kg for 5 reps - new PB

Decline smith press - 4 sets - max 100kg

Hammer fly - 3 sets then dropset

Pec deck - 3 sets then dropset

Cable crossover - 4 sets

Been to see some family, been on sunbed, now chilling awaiting food!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Video of incline press:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm sat licking the flavour off a pile of Pringles, is that strange?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright you lot, rest day yesterday so didn't do much.

Off to Trafford Centre shorty to do a bit of shopping and eating, then training arms tonight 

Have a good one guys


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Arms done! Gym was empty so just took my time and enjoyed it.

Alternate DB curls - 4 sets

DB hammer curls - 4 sets

EZ bar curl - 3 sets then dropset

21's - 4 sets

V-bar pushdown - 4 sets

Rope pushdown - 3 sets then dropset

Across body 1 arm rope extension - 4 sets

Reverse grip curl - 3 sets

Barbell wrist curl - 3 sets

Rope wrist curl - 3 sets

Finished with 30 mins cardio.

Trafford centre was busy! Just bought some new work clothes and a shirt for New Year's Eve, no trainers today


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Arms done! Gym was empty so just took my time and enjoyed it.

Alternate DB curls - 4 sets

DB hammer curls - 4 sets

EZ bar curl - 3 sets then dropset

21's - 4 sets

V-bar pushdown - 4 sets

Rope pushdown - 3 sets then dropset

Across body 1 arm rope extension - 4 sets

Reverse grip curl - 3 sets

Barbell wrist curl - 3 sets

Rope wrist curl - 3 sets

Finished with 30 mins cardio.

Trafford centre was busy! Just bought some new work clothes and a shirt for New Year's Eve, no trainers today


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Quick vid from pushdown - full stack


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Quick vid from pushdown - full stack


Maybe the angle, but elbows are flaring out quite a lot?

Possible the bar you are using though causing it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Quick vid from pushdown - full stack
> ...


Cos it's a pushdown not a tri ext


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Quick vid from pushdown - full stack
> ...


Elbows should be tucked in more? Possibly the bar like you say, usually use a straight bar


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Adz said:
> ...


That bad?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Adz said:
> ...


On a regular tri ext my elbows are tucked but doing pushdowns my elbows flare out


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Adz said:
> ...


Yeah, primary muscle is tricep and chest, secondary being delt - but hardly anything.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > TELBOR said:
> ...


Ok dude I understand. Had great pump in arms last night


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Adz said:
> ...


The bar dictates a lot how your elbows are position, but closer in the more your triceps are hit - so long as that's what you want from Pushdowns.

Like close grip bench, elbows in and triceps are primary over chest


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

P.S - arms do look good though lol


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just had a quick look on youtube to show you an example of what I think people are talking about....

This is an example of better form, but if it's what works for you.. I'm not slating, just trying to help :thumb


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> P.S - arms do look good though lol


Thanks dude they are definitely growing!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

BTS93 said:


> Just had a quick look on youtube to show you an example of what I think people are talking about....
> 
> This is an example of better form, but if it's what works for you.. I'm not slating, just trying to help :thumb


That's how it feels I'm doing it but obviously looks a bit different haha handy doing these videos for reference 

Thanks bud


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Adz said:


> That's how it feels I'm doing it but obviously looks a bit different haha handy doing these videos for reference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah definitely, keep it up though man. Doing great.

Y'Welcome


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Been today and done 40 mins cardio then 6 lots on ab's.

Training with a big lad from work tomorrow at his gym and not sure what we training yet so wanted an easy day today, he is probably going to kill me haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Trained with a mate this morning at his gym, was really good to train with someone for a change. Didn't go stupid with weight but pushed each other with dropsets until couldn't lift off chest at all.

Incline DB fly into incline DB press - 3 sets to warm up

Incline fly - 4 sets

Incline DB press - 3 sets then dropset

Incline press - 4 sets then dropset

Flat DB press - 3 sets then dropset

Decline hammer press - 3 sets then dropset

Cable crossover - 4 sets

Standing calf raise - 3 sets straight and in, then bodyweight til failure

Was pumped like mad when finished, really enjoyed it


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Adz said:


> I'm sat licking the flavour off a pile of Pringles, is that strange?


 No way, been there, done that.....lol...happy new year mister..


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Flubs said:


> No way, been there, done that.....lol...happy new year mister..


 Yay its not just me thats weird!!! Thank you!

And a happy new year to yourself.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning! Weighed this morning, 191.25lb. So I've put in 1.75lb over Christmas, can live with that! Especially considering the amount of ice cream I've eaten haha

Gonna get to gym soon and get a big back session in


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great back session done, gym was surprisingly busy this morning.

Hammer deadlift - 7 sets - max 200kg plus chains

Wide grip pull down - 4 sets

T-bar row - 3 sets then dropset

Hammer pull down - 3 sets then dropset

Wide grip row - 3 sets then dropset

Rear Delts - 4 sets

Then finished up with 3 lots on ab's


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Quick video of the deadlifts:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello gym beasts...

Big shoulder session done this morning:

Seated DB press - 3 sets - max 30kg, couldn't get the 35's up today

Superset DB front raise into vertical row - 4 sets

DB Lat raise - 4 sets then dropset

Side cable raise - 4 sets

Hammer machine press - 3 sets then dropset

Smith shrugs - 4 sets

Hammer shrugs - 4 sets

Finished up with 30 mins cardio


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just went to cook my minced beef for work, thought it smelt a bit funky.

Checked date on it, November


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Didn't train last night, much needed rest day.

Legs tonight!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning, really tired this morning.

Legs done last night, pleased with it:

Hack squat - 9 sets

Leg press - 4 sets - max 425kg

Lying leg curl - 4 sets

Leg extension - 4 sets then dropset

Stiff leg deadlift - 3 sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest last night. Head really wasn't in it, meant to do triceps too but ended up leaving early.

Incline press with 5 second pause reps - 4 sets

Flat bench press - 3 sets then dropset - max 100kg

Hammer fly - 3 sets then dropset

Pec deck - 3 sets then dropset

Cable crossover - 4 sets


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Adz are you still working at Audi mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> @Adz are you still working at Audi mate?


I am mate yes, you need anything?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> I am mate yes, you need anything?


 Im thinking about looking at the new S3 with the 2ltr 300bhp engine. What are they like? Do they get good review etc?

Not getting a quote in here @Lorian / @Hera - It is getting a bit frustrating.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > I am mate yes, you need anything?
> ...


Fantastic cars mate, properly quick and such a nice drive. One of lads here just bought one, test drove M135i and few other bits but chose S3.

If you pm me some details I can get a mate to email / call you if you like?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

A1243R said:


> Im thinking about looking at the new S3 with the 2ltr 300bhp engine. What are they like? Do they get good review etc?
> 
> Not getting a quote in here @Lorian / @Hera - It is getting a bit frustrating.


 Sorry, I don't understand what you mean?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Hera said:


> Sorry, I don't understand what you mean?


 @Adz is quoting me but im not getting the notification that i have been quoted. Its happening a lot tbh. @Lorian has sorted it with some members but it still seems to be happening.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Fantastic cars mate, properly quick and such a nice drive. One of lads here just bought one, test drove M135i and few other bits but chose S3.
> 
> If you pm me some details I can get a mate to email / call you if you like?


 Great mate yes i will do.

I was looking at either an S3 or M135i brand new or an older M3 or RS4 second hand tbh.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

A1243R said:


> @Adz is quoting me but im not getting the notification that i have been quoted. Its happening a lot tbh. @Lorian has sorted it with some members but it still seems to be happening.


 OK thanks...I'll prompt Lorian.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good evening you beautiful lot!

Arms smashed tonight!

Alternate DB curls - 4 sets

DB hammer curls - 3 sets then dropset

Barbell curl - 3 sets then dropset

1 arm DB overhead extension - 4 sets

Incline skull crusher - 4 sets

Underhand pushdown - 3 sets then dropset

Reverse grip curl - 4 sets

Barbell wrist curl - 4 sets

Finished with 3 lots on ab's and 30 mins cardio.

Arms looking much better, starting to get the hint of a few veins on biceps


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No weigh in this morning, been a bad week. Little cardio done, at a funeral yesterday and split up from the wife, so diet has been piss poor.

Will get back on it on Monday and keep smashing it.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Adz said:


> No weigh in this morning, been a bad week. Little cardio done, at a funeral yesterday and split up from the wife, so diet has been piss poor.
> 
> Will get back on it on Monday and keep smashing it.


 Hope it all gets sorted one way or the other!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Adz said:


> No weigh in this morning, been a bad week. Little cardio done, at a funeral yesterday and split up from the wife, so diet has been piss poor.
> 
> Will get back on it on Monday and keep smashing it.


 Sorry to hear you're having trouble with the wife bud hope it gets sorted.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers guys, I will survive


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

fu**ing hell mate. Gutted for you, hope you sort everything. If you ever fancy a day out then let's have a gym session and a bite to eat after :thumb: just drop me a PM


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> No weigh in this morning, been a bad week. Little cardio done, at a funeral yesterday and split up from the wife, so diet has been piss poor.
> 
> Will get back on it on Monday and keep smashing it.


Ah mate. Hope you're ok


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks guys appreciate it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear that mate. Hope you're ok


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys! Back on it today, meals prepped last night, currently sat eating chicken and veg.

Not training tonight but going to smash rest of the week


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Morning guys! Back on it today, meals prepped last night, currently sat eating chicken and veg.
> 
> Not training tonight but going to smash rest of the week


 Whats your plan nowadays mate? Still cutting? How long have you been cutting for?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Morning guys! Back on it today, meals prepped last night, currently sat eating chicken and veg.
> ...


Yea still cutting mate, I'm getting lean for me but determined to get ab's, so a bit more to come off.

Then plan to stay lean but try to get bit more size on.

Very happy with how training going at moment but we always want more haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning! Diet back on track, are properly yesterday.

Head feeling much better so training legs tonight, not trained for 4 days so going to go hard


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Adz said:


> Morning! Diet back on track, are properly yesterday.
> 
> Head feeling much better so training legs tonight, not trained for 4 days so going to go hard


 4 days? Cough........yes, get in there and smash 'em! Urrmmm.......well, maybe not smash 'em...cos...that would just be mad? You'd have no legs to train then would ya? Humph....

I just dropped in like a ninja....all quiet like the breeze over the dessert, I mean desert! Desert!...hehe...see what I did there? I...I...errrr....humour! Cough....anyhow, happy training Adz.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning! Didn't do legs last night, got there and felt like doing arms.

Did lots of volume, 20 reps on every set.

Alternate DB curls - 4 sets

Preacher curl - 3 sets then dropset

Rope hammer curl - 3 sets then dropset

Cross body rope pull down - 4 sets

Rope pushdown - 3 sets then dropset

Dips - 3 sets bodyweight then 1 set with chains

Reverse grip curl - 4 sets

Wrist barbell curl - 4 sets

Then went new girlfriends parents and had massive 4 course meal  meant to be cutting haha


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning! Didn't do legs last night, got there and felt like doing arms.
> 
> Did lots of volume, 20 reps on every set.
> 
> ...


 Whats this? your new GF? or has your mrs got new parents?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

bigchickenlover said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Morning! Didn't do legs last night, got there and felt like doing arms.
> ...


Yea that's kinda the reason split with wife, too much having 2 women


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Vid of hammer curls from last night:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Yea that's kinda the reason split with wife, too much having 2 women


 f**k me mate don't hang about eyy. Does the Wife know about it?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Yea that's kinda the reason split with wife, too much having 2 women
> ...


Yea, not been easy mate but will get through it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulders done tonight:

DB Lat raise - 3 sets then dropset

Standing barbell press - 3 sets then dropset - max 60kg

Superset cable front raise into vertical row - 3 sets

Cable side raise - 4 sets

Smith shrugs - 4 sets

Hammer rear shrugs - 4 sets

Finished with 3 lots on ab's

Off the gh now purely because of cost, I've done 12 weeks on it and I've noticed brilliant progress but it's just too much cash at the moment.

Dropped my test / tren down to 500/200 also, again just to save some cost.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Shoulders done tonight:
> 
> DB Lat raise - 3 sets then dropset
> 
> ...


 You dont need more that than that really do you mate. Considering you're cutting you can keep the drugs as low as poss


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Shoulders done tonight:
> ...


Yea you are right, more ain't always better


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> A1243R said:
> 
> 
> > Adz said:
> ...


What ya like. Same as me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

P.S - arms are looking sweet mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> P.S - arms are looking sweet mate


Cheers big lad


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest well and truly smashed!!

Superset of flat DB fly into flat bench press - 4 sets - just kept medium weight (20kg DB's and 60kg press) but f**k me what a pump

Incline press - 3 sets then dropset - max 100kg

Pec deck - 3 sets then dropset

Hammer press - 4 sets to absolute failure ^_^ much pain

Hammer incline fly - 3 sets then dropset - max 40kg per side, new PB

Cable crossover - 4 sets

Really needed that, keep thinking my head is ok but its not, been worse than ever today to be honest.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Chest well and truly smashed!!
> 
> Superset of flat DB fly into flat bench press - 4 sets - just kept medium weight (20kg DB's and 60kg press) but f**k me what a pump
> 
> ...


 Keep your head up fella. If you know its the right decision then thats all that matters mate


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Just checking in lad hope all is going well  keep it up


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

@herccheers mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Trained back this morning with mate from work:

Close grip pulldown - 4 sets then dropset

Bent over row - 4 sets then dropset

DB rows - 4 sets

Rack pulls - 4 sets

Not a huge session but it was really good, lower back was in bits by the end.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What GH did you run and dosages?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

How long you been back on for mate? You still using goodfella?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Mark2021 said:


> What GH did you run and dosages?


 EuroPharma, 4iu per day, mon - fri


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> How long you been back on for mate? You still using goodfella?


 Been back on a few months mate. No not using Edd at moment, couldn't afford to carry on, was very happy with his help though.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Adz said:


> EuroPharma, 4iu per day, mon - fri


 What was the most noticeable effects, leaning up?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Mark2021 said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > EuroPharma, 4iu per day, mon - fri


 What was the most noticeable effects, leaning up?

Yea much leaner on stomach. Plus my arms seemed to have grown, don't know if it's from smashing them twice a week or the test or combination of everything, but they have certainly grown while on gh


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice one bud, keep it up!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening guys!

Legs done, and done hard!

Hammer front squat - 10 sets! - max 260kg for 2 reps :thumb

Lying leg curl - 4 sets

Leg extension - 4 sets then dropset

Waking lunges - 3 sets

Leg press - 4 sets - light weight but loads of reps to finish me off.

Was led flat on my back on treadmill between sets of lunges :lol:

Need to get back on the cardio train, up early tomorrow.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Vid of 260kg squat:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No cardio, didn't get up


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning cardio done!!! First time in weeks 

Let's get some more fat peeled off


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good one tonight, chest & triceps:

Superset of flat DB fly with flat bench press - 4 sets

Superset of incline bench press with pec deck - 4 sets

Low to high cables - 4 sets

Superset of underhand pulldown with rope pushdown - 4 sets

Dips - 4 sets

I was in bits after the supersets, chest very tight, felt great.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cardio done, bloody cold out there this morning


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Not trained tonight, was meant to do shoulders but my dad in a bad way so went out for a mixed grill with him.

Sure I will make it up on weekend.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Injected Delts last night for first time, quite easy, slight pip today but not bad.

Thinking of adding couple sets of squats in everyday now no matter what I'm training, to bring my legs up a bit.

I see Mike Rashid and Cory (Musclepharm) do it, should help with strength and size.

Opinions?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Injected Delts last night for first time, quite easy, slight pip today but not bad.
> 
> Thinking of adding couple sets of squats in everyday now no matter what I'm training, to bring my legs up a bit.
> 
> ...


 If you want to do them then id probably do 3 x times a week and probably just 1/2 working sets...


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Didn't train again last night  not been a good week for it really.

Going to do back / biceps after work and smash it


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Adz said:


> A1243R said:
> 
> 
> > Adz said:
> ...


Fantastic cars mate, properly quick and such a nice drive. One of lads here just bought one, test drove M135i and few other bits but chose S3.

If you pm me some details I can get a mate to email / call you if you like?

I'm after a new Audi this year too adz, il be in touch in a few months aswell lol


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Adz said:


> Injected Delts last night for first time, quite easy, slight pip today but not bad.
> 
> Thinking of adding couple sets of squats in everyday now no matter what I'm training, to bring my legs up a bit.
> 
> ...


My mate has been squatting everyday now for the last few weeks and has improved loads, even tempted my self to do it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

biglad90 said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > A1243R said:
> ...


 Im thinking about looking at the new S3 with the 2ltr 300bhp engine. What are they like? Do they get good review etc? Not getting a quote in here @Lorian / @Hera - It is getting a bit frustrating.

Fantastic cars mate, properly quick and such a nice drive. One of lads here just bought one, test drove M135i and few other bits but chose S3.If you pm me some details I can get a mate to email / call you if you like?

I'm after a new Audi this year too adz, il be in touch in a few months aswell lol

No worries mate will help you all I can


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a great session after work, needed it!

Back & biceps:

Hammer deadlift - 5 sets - max 220kg for 4 - new PB

Hammer pull down - 3 sets then dropset - max 120kg for 8 - new PB

T-bar row - 4 sets

Cable row - 4 sets - last set super slow

Alternate DB curls - 4 sets

Rope hammer curls - 3 sets then dropset

Cable curls - 3 sets then dropset

Squats - 2 warmup sets then 125kg for 1

Going to do my squats in that fashion, a few warmup sets then a heavy 1 rep, hopefully get my strength and size up.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Video of the deads:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Video of the deads:


That's a cool machine


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Video of the deads:


That's a cool machine

It's awesome mate. Can go heavier and it keeps form much better than a bar. Plus much easier to load!!

Good for shrugs too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weighed myself this morning, 189 lb.

Diet sorted now and back on the cardio so the fat should be dropping off again


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Early cardio done


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Weighed myself this morning, 189 lb.
> 
> Diet sorted now and back on the cardio so the fat should be dropping off again


 What did you start the cut at fella?

How long you been cutting for?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Weighed myself this morning, 189 lb.
> ...


 What did you start the cut at fella?

How long you been cutting for?

Think I was about 213 lb when started cutting, been at it about 4 months now.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> What did you start the cut at fella?
> 
> How long you been cutting for?
> 
> Think I was about 213 lb when started cutting, been at it about 4 months now.


 Good then mate. How lean are you now? What are Cals at now?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > What did you start the cut at fella?
> ...


 Good then mate. How lean are you now? What are Cals at now?

I look alright, wouldn't be embarrassed taking top off 

No ab's yet though

Cals around 2100


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Good then mate. How lean are you now? What are Cals at now?
> 
> I look alright, wouldn't be embarrassed taking top off
> 
> ...


 Thats good then fella. You going to keep cutting until you get abs then?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Good then mate. How lean are you now? What are Cals at now?
> ...


 Thats good then fella. You going to keep cutting until you get abs then?

Yea never had them so want to get lean and stay there


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

This stuff is surprisingly good


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs done tonight:

Hack squats - 6 sets

Leg extension - 5 sets then dropset

Lying leg curl - 4 sets

Walking lunges - 4 sets

Leg press - 4 sets

Squats - 3 sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright guys, hope we are all well.

Been an up and down day today!

40 mins early cardio done.

Been docs this afternoon and been put on anti-depressants :lol: 

Then smashed arms:

Incline DB curls - 4 sets

EZ bar curls - 3 sets then dropset

DB hammer curls - 3 sets then dropset

1 arm DB overhead press - 4 sets

1 arm underhand pulldown - 4 sets

Dips - 4 sets

Reverse grip cable curl - 4 sets

Barbell wrist curl - 4 sets

Squats - 2 warmups then 130kg


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Alright guys, hope we are all well.
> 
> Been an up and down day today!
> 
> ...


 Are you running Tren mate? Would it be a good idea to stop the Tren until you sort your head out? Drop maybe to a TRY dose of test?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Alright guys, hope we are all well.
> ...


 Are you running Tren mate? Would it be a good idea to stop the Tren until you sort your head out? Drop maybe to a TRY dose of test?

Yea knocked tren on the head mate, think it's affected me in bad way or at least contributed to it.

Lowering test to a low level.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Off work today so got a nice early session in, shoulders:

Barbell front raise - 4 sets

DB lat raise - 4 sets then dropset

Cable side raise - 4 sets

Rear delts - 4 sets

Hammer press - 3 sets then dropset

Smith shrugs - 4 sets

Hammer shrugs - 4 sets

Squats - 2 warmup sets then 135kg


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Squat vid:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys, not updated for a few days, been busy!

Didn't train Friday, was moving day at work so spent all day carrying stuff about, left work at 8.45pm, so felt I had done enough.

Trained saturday, did chest / triceps:

Superset of DB fly with chest press - 4 sets

Superset of incline press into pec deck - sets

Cable crossover - 4 sets

Superset of underhand pushdown into rope pushdown - 4 sets

DB skull crusher - 4 sets

Dips - 2 sets

Went out Saturday night, lovely meal, lots of champagne, got ****ed up :lol:

Still rough today


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Adz said:


> Squat vid:


 Good squat bro - Hows training coming along? :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

herc said:


> Good squat bro - Hows training coming along? :thumbup1:


 Thanks bud.

training going well, diet not been spot on but hasn't been bad, fat still coming off ok and strength good


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening! Had 4 days off training, horrible haha

meant to train last night but traffic was ridiculous and it took me 2 1/4 hours to do a 20 min journey, so I lost the will to do anything.

Trained tonight, did back:

hammer deadlift - 5 sets - max 220kg for 4 - new PB

hammer pull down - 3 sets then dropset

machine row - 3 sets

wide grip pull down - 4 sets

rear Delts - 3 sets

squats - 2 warmup sets then 130kg

finished with 2 lots on ab's


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back to smashing it this week, need to!

Did legs last night:

Hammer front squats - 10 sets - max 280kg for 2 reps

Lying leg curl - 4 sets

Leg extension - 4 sets then dropset

Leg press - 4 sets

Squats - 1 sets - had to cut it short here as had to leave.

Realky enjoyed it, felt great! Doing arms tonight I think


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Trained tonight, did chest in the end:

Incline DB press - 4 sets - max 45kg

Flat bench press - 4 sets

Hammer fly - 3 sets then dropset

Pec deck - 4 sets

Squats - 2 warmup sets then 1 pause rep at 100kg - legs were jelly from yesterday so kept it light


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Can't upload on the app so see if this works....

View attachment IMG_2860.mov


View attachment IMG_2870.mov


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone else struggling to get on the app at the moment?

Did arms last night:

Incline DB curls - 4 sets

DB hammer curls - 4 sets

Seated barbell curls - 3 sets then dropset

Incline skull crusher - 4 sets

Cross body rope pull down - 4 sets

Dips - 4 sets

Reverse grip wrist curls - 4 sets

Barbell wrist curls - 4 sets

Rope wrist curls - 2 sets

Got home and my sister in law had sent me some really good chicken in breadcrumbs


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Anyone else struggling to get on the app at the moment?
> 
> Did arms last night:
> 
> ...


 Tapatalk mate? Theyve stopped using it on here. Need to use web browser!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Tapatalk mate? Theyve stopped using it on here. Need to use web browser!


 Dog s**t haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys!

Trained shoulders & calfs last night:

Side cable raise - 4 sets

Superset of DB Lat raise into DB front raise - 4 sets

Vertical row - 4 sets

Shoulder press machine - 3 sets then dropset

Smith shrugs - 4 sets

Hammer rear shrugs - 4 sets

Seated calf raise - 4 sets

Standing calf raise straight into bodyweight calf raise - 4 sets

Squats - 2 warmup sets then 140kg


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening!

Heavy one tonight, back and rear Delts:

Hammer deadlifts - 5 sets - max 240kg for 3, new PB

Wide grip pull down - 4 sets

Bent over row - 4 sets

Machine row - 3 sets then dropset

DB rear Delts - 4 sets

Squats - 2 warmup sets then a 110kg pause rep


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Done a body blitz class this morning, basically a full body workout with hiit, was fantastic.

Then did squats, 2 warmup sets then a 120kg pause rep.

Been butchers, been sunbed, been morrisons, food in me, been productive so far.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good morning!

Great leg session last night:

Leg press - 5 sets - max 425kg

Stiff leg deadlift - 4 sets

Leg extension - 4 sets then dropset

Walking lunges - 4 sets

Lying leg curl - 4 sets

Squats - 2 warmup sets then 125kg pause rep.

Absolutely loving doing squats everyday, especially the pause reps, can feel the leg strength going up so hopefully size will follow.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning!

Looking decent at moment, stomach looking better, just need to keep on track with cardio, diet is fine.

Trained shoulders last night with mate from work at a hotel gym:

Superset DB Lat raise into DB rear Delts - 4 sets then dropset

Smith press - 4 sets

DB front raise - 4 sets

DB shrugs - just kept going to failure

Squats - 2 warmup sets then 120kg pause rep - would have gone heavier but no safety bars on squat rack there, felt easy to be honest


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest tonight, got good food in me and now having a bit of soul food


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good morning! Good day yesterday, early cardio done at 6am and then last night did chest & triceps:

Flat bench press - 4 sets

Incline DB press - 4 sets - max 47.5kg for 2

Superset DB fly into DB press - 4 sets

Cable crossover - 4 sets

Rope pushdown - 3 sets then dropset

Underhand bar pull down - 4 sets

Overhead bar extension - 4 sets

3 lots on ab's

Squats - 2 warmup sets then 130kg pause rep


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Adding some extra food in during the day, I'm constantly hungry to the point where I feel a bit light headed. So having some oats at 12.30.

will just keep smashing cardio


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Adding some extra food in during the day, I'm constantly hungry to the point where I feel a bit light headed. So having some oats at 12.30.
> 
> will just keep smashing cardio


 How low are the cals now mate?

You seem to of been cutting ages? :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> How low are the cals now mate?
> 
> You seem to of been cutting ages? :lol:


 I don't know I'm not counting haha just going off mirror. Yea been cutting for a while!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back & biceps tonight:

Hammer deadlifts - 8 sets - max 270kg - new PB

Machine row - 4 sets

Behund head pull down - 4 sets

DB row - 3 sets

Alternate DB curls - 3 sets then dropset

Incline DB preacher - 4 sets

Rope hammer curls - 4 sets

Squats - 2 warmup sets then 135kg pause rep


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright you lot!

Did legs yesterday, properly smashed them:

Hack squats - 6 sets

Stiff leg deadlift - 4 sets

Squats - 2 warmup sets then a pause rep at 140kg

Lying Leg curl - 4 sets

Leg extension - 5 sets then dropset

Walking lunges - 4 sets

Leg press - 4 sets

Just went to failure on everything, was brilliant. Really pleased with the 140kg pause rep.

Signed up for a 6 week transformation challenge at the gym, so starting next week I'm going to proper smash the cardio and diet!!

View attachment IMG_3068.mov


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

35 mins cardio done this morning, woke me up nicely, need to keep on track with cardio.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest & triceps done tonight:

Cable crossover - 4 sets

Superset incline DB fly into incline press - 4 sets

Pec deck 3 sets then dropset

Decline press - 4 sets

1 arm overhead DB extension - 4 sets

DB kickback - 4 sets

Straight bar pushdown - 4 sets

3 lots of ab sets

Squats - 2 warmup sets then a 150kg standard squat X 2 sets


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Adz said:


> I don't know I'm not counting haha just going off mirror. Yea been cutting for a while!


 You're not counting calories but you're trying to lose weight? No wonder it's taking so long!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

sen said:


> You're not counting calories but you're trying to lose weight? No wonder it's taking so long!


 Counted them for so long mate I know roughly where I am haha its coming off slowly which suits me I usually rush these things.

Early fasted cardio smashed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Counted them for so long mate I know roughly where I am haha its coming off slowly which suits me I usually rush these things.
> 
> Early fasted cardio smashed


 How much have you lost in what timeframe mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> How much have you lost in what timeframe mate?


 Almost 2 stone in about 4 months I think. Was checking weight every week but to be honest diet not been spot on over last 2 months as had so much s**t going on, but spot on again now, just going off mirror mate and looking ok


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Not being a c**t here and dont want to offend but has the cut gone to plan? You literally seem to be off been cutting forvever and do you look much different?

Are you best to just cut aggressively for the next 8/12 weeks and get say 10/12% bf and then lean bulk...

Are you training hard enough? Can you up intensity?

How much cardio are you doing?

Is diet strict enough and are cals low enough?

Are you using fat burners?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Not being a c**t here and dont want to offend but has the cut gone to plan? You literally seem to be off been cutting forvever and do you look much different?
> 
> Are you best to just cut aggressively for the next 8/12 weeks and get say 10/12% bf and then lean bulk...
> 
> ...


 Always open to opinion mate, don't worry about offending!

Not gone as planned no, main reason being since new year my diet not been spot on and been neglecting cardio, had far too much going on at home so my head not been in it 100%.

In much better place now so diet on form again and starting to smash the cardio, I know I can drop the fat ok when I'm on track.

Starting aggressive 6 week shred next week so hopefully see some bigger changes


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Always open to opinion mate, don't worry about offending!
> 
> Not gone as planned no, main reason being since new year my diet not been spot on and been neglecting cardio, had far too much going on at home so my head not been in it 100%.
> 
> ...


 Why not post up diet / training / cardio routine see if any of us can chime in to help... thats what we're here for at the end of the day!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Why not post up diet / training / cardio routine see if any of us can chime in to help... thats what we're here for at the end of the day!


 Will do if I get time, got a guy at gym keeping an eye on progress too :thumb


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back / biceps tonight:

Straight arm pushdown - 4 sets

T-bar row - 4 sets

Hammer pull down - 4 sets

Cable row - 3 sets

Preacher curl - 4 sets

21's - 4 sets

Concentration curl - 4 sets

Squats - 2 warmup sets then a really long pause rep at 100kg


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

40 mins cardio done early this morning, very cold but was great


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Adz said:


> 40 mins cardio done early this morning, very cold but was great


 I need to start doing some cardio after this bulk how much do you do over the week mate! I'm not a morning person at all lol! Do you feel good after a morning cv session do you not feel tired at work or what ever it is you do a few hrs later?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

anaboliclove said:


> I need to start doing some cardio after this bulk how much do you do over the week mate! I'm not a morning person at all lol! Do you feel good after a morning cv session do you not feel tired at work or what ever it is you do a few hrs later?


 I love doing it in morning mate, sets me up nicely for the day. I don't like doing it at night after weights as I just want to go home and eat haha

Did shoulders & calfs tonight:

Superset front raise into vertical row - 4 sets

Standing behind neck press - 4 sets

DB lat raise - 3 sets then dropset

Behind neck hammer shrug - 3 sets

Smith shrug - 3 sets

Standing calf raise - 4 sets then 4 sets bodyweight

Toe push calf raise - 4 sets

Hammer front squats - 2 warmup sets then 220kg pause rep X 2

Finished with 3 lots on ab's


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Early cardio smashed!

Resting tonight, out with the boys for some dinner


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weight check this morning, 190 lb, looking alright too.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

So went to meet the PT who is doing the 6 week challenge at our gym, did before pics, measurements and all the usual.

Measured my bodyfat with an electronic scanner, he said it's accurate as he checked it against calipers a few days ago, anyway it said I'm 12% bodyfat.

I will take that! To say I was 33% 3 years ago I'm happy with it.

So if I can drop into single figures in this shred I will be most impressed


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> So went to meet the PT who is doing the 6 week challenge at our gym, did before pics, measurements and all the usual.
> 
> Measured my bodyfat with an electronic scanner, he said it's accurate as he checked it against calipers a few days ago, anyway it said I'm 12% bodyfat.
> 
> ...


 You got any photos of how you're currently looking mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> You got any photos of how you're currently looking mate?


 I will get one in the morning bud


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Started the 6 week shred today, did arms & ab's:

DB hammer curls - 4 sets

Alternate DB curls - 3 sets

Decline skull crushers - 3 sets

Tricep pushdown - 3 sets

Elavated dips - 3 sets

Russian twists - 3 sets

Cable wood chop - 3 sets

Squats - 2 warmup sets then 1 heavy at 152.5kg, 2 reps new pb


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning!

Good day yesterday, did 40 mins cardio early morning then did legs at night:

Squats - 6 sets - finished with a 60kg front barball pause rep

Walking lunges - 4 sets

Smith stiff leg deadlift - 4 sets

Barbell good mornings - 4 sets

Lying leg curl - 4 sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening!

40 mins cardio smashed this morning then back / biceps tonight:

Chin ups - 3 sets

Wide grip pull downs - 4 sets

1 arm pull downs - 3 sets

Smith bar pull ups - 3 sets

DB rows - 3 sets

1 arm DB row - 3 sets

Incline DB curls - 3 sets

EZ bar 21's - 3 sets

DB hammer curls - 3 sets

Squats - 2 warmup sets then 1 pause rep at 140kg


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Did a full body workout last night, was loads in it! From memory it was:

Deadlift - 2 sets

Pull ups - 2 sets

Dumbbell press - 2 sets

Decline press up - 2 sets

Frog sit-up - 2 sets

Dumbbel row - 2 sets

Hanging leg raise - 2 sets

Underhand cable pull down - 2 sets

DB walking lunges - 2 sets

Tricep pushdown - 2 sets

V twist with medicine ball - 2 sets

Leg press - 2 sets

Leg extension - 2 sets

Squats - 2 warmup sets then 1 at 155kg - new PB

really pushing with squats now and adding weight almost everyday, legs certainly feel good for it.

Pic of how I look this morning after early cardio:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weigh in this morning, 187.25lb.

So a drop of almost 3lb this week, happy with that.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just finished a bootcamp session, plenty of HIIT with strength stuff in there too, really enjoyed it! Should help strip the fat.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evening you lot, still here!

just finished chest:

Press up - 3 sets

Machine press - 4 sets

Flat bench - 3 sets

Incline bench - 3 sets

Decline bench - 3 seys

Flat DB fly - 4 sets

Chest dips - 3 sets

Squats - 3 sets hack squats


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Early cardio smashed this morning


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Didn't train last night as went out for a meal with my dad, kept it healthy though.

Early cardio done this morning. On low carbs today and tomorrow and got big full body workout to do both days, going to be tough.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Massive full body circuit session done tonight, too much to list.

Was knackered.

 Then did my squats afterwards haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Early cardio done.

Low carbs again today, better be worth it!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking good mate, and hitting PBs on both dead lifts and squats whilst loosing weight is no mean feat!

:thumb


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers bud! Powering on!

Did full body session again tonight then squats, did a 100kg barbell front squat


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sunday update!

Went yesterday and just did squats, like 8 sets I think.

Did a 1rm at 157.5kg. Felt comfortable, belt came off as I went down though which put me off a bit, didn't have my belt with me.

This morning been and done big

bootcamp session, weight check and im

2lb down this week, all heading right way.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning guys, whoever is still following.

Nice big leg session last night:

Squats - 6 sets - max of 160kg for 2, new pb

Stiff Leg deadlifts - 3 sets

Lying leg curl - 4 sets

Leg extension - 4 sets then dropset

Smith lunges - 4 sets

Leg press - 4 sets

In pain today!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Good work on the PB squat mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks mate!

Shoulders blasted tonight:

Side cable raise - 3 sets

Standing barbell press - 4 sets

Superset of DB front raise to vertical row - 4 sets

DB Lat raise - 3 sets then dropset

Machine press - 3 sets then dropset

Smith shrugs - 4 sets

Smith shrugs behind - 4 sets

Squats - 5 sets - max 145kg pause rep

Shape seems to be coming now, pic from training:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Massive arms session last night, smashed them, forearms too, can't even be assed listing it all haha

Impressed my arms looking decent as I've always struggled to put size on them.

pic from last night:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Alright mate, how's things? Long time no speak.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Alright mate, how's things? Long time no speak.


 All going good mate, how you getting along?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> All going good mate, how you getting along?


 You still with Ed?

Yeah all good thanks mate, mad to think my last post was 7 months ago lol, finally signed up to a proper gym with a few mates so feeling more motivated now.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> You still with Ed?
> 
> Yeah all good thanks mate, mad to think my last post was 7 months ago lol, finally signed up to a proper gym with a few mates so feeling more motivated now.


 Nah not with Edd, just doing it on my own now, well a few lads at gym help


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Nah not with Edd, just doing it on my own now, well a few lads at gym help


 Cool. Still always look out for your instagram :thumb


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice big leg session tonight, proper smashed my quads:

Superset hack squats into leg press - 3 sets

Lying leg curl - 4 sets

Leg extension - 5 sets

Smith lunges - 4 sets

Squats - 6 sets - max 120kg pause rep

Tried the new 5150 pre-workout tonight, really good, great pump from it.

Neglected cardio a bit over last week so need to smash it rest of the week


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello guys!

Back and core tonight:

Cable rows wide grip - 3 sets

DB rows - 3 sets

Rack pulls - 3 sets

DB rear Delts - 3 sets

Cable crunches - 3 sets

Barbell side bend - 3 sets

Crumches - 3 sets

Reverse crunches - 3 sets

Squats - 5 sets - failed a 140kg pause rep

Finished with 20 mi s cardio


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Still here, eaten far too much this weekend, been good though.

Trained arms on Saturday, legs today.

Back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Not trained since Monday, got a mouth infection and can't eat, horrible not getting food in! Hopefully feel well enough to get to gym tomorrow.

In other news, got a dog! At least this will help with morning cardio haha


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hope you feel better soon mate.

Nice looking dog :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Back on it today, felt small all week, made it better by training at hotel gym haha

Did shoulders:

DB Lat raise - 4 sets

Superset front raise to vertical row - 3 sets

DB rear lats - 3 sets

Push press - 3 sets

Smith shrugs - 4 sets

Squats - 3 sets - max 100kg speed reps

Didnt feel small when I finished haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys, definitely feeling back to myself now.

Trained on Sunday, did chest & triceps:

Bench press - 4 sets

Incline press - 3 sets

Decline press - 4 sets

Incline DB fly - 3 sets

1 arm DB extension - 3 sets

Rope pushdown - 4 sets

Dips - 3 sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Trained back & biceps tonight:

Wide grip Lat pull down - 4 sets

Hammer pull down - 4 sets

T-bar row - 4 sets

Straight arm pushdown - 4 sets

Rope hammer curl - 4 sets

Concentration curl - 4 sets

Alternate DB curl - 4 sets

Squats - 2 warmup sets then just deep squats at 60kg - knee hurting a bit in warmup so no point injuring it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Leg day boom!!!!

Hammer front squats - 8 sets - max 290kg for 2, new PB

Smith lunges - 4 sets

Leg press - 4 sets

Lying leg curl - 4 sets

Leg extension - 5 sets then dropset

legs hurting nicely walking out the gym so I know I've done well


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Trained arms on Thursday night:

Cross body rope pull down - 4 sets

Overhead rope extension - 4 sets

Underhand bar pull down - 4 sets

21's - 4 sets

DB hammer curl - 4 sets

Preacher curl - 4 sets

Reverse grip curl - 4 sets

Rope wrist curl - 4 sets

Hack squats - 3 sets

Went out with work for a curry last night, got smashed haha


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Adz said:


> Trained arms on Thursday night:
> 
> Cross body rope pull down - 4 sets
> 
> ...


 Lots of volume there man doubt I'd be able to lift my arms after haha.

Good work mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers Flipper.

Trained back tonight, nice heavy session.

Hammer deadlift - 5 sets - max 220kg

Close grip pulldown - 4 sets

Machine row - 4 sets

Hammer pulldown - 4 sets

Bent over row - 4 sets

Rear delts - 4 sets

Squats - 2 sets then 120kg pause reps


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good days training yesterday!

Did early morning HIIT, then evening trained chest:

Superset of DB fly into bench press - 3 sets

Superset of incline press into pec deck - 3 sets

Superset of side press into press-ups - 3 sets

Insane pump from that.

Then did a few sets on ab's then squats, 2 warmup sets then 80kg front squat.

Got new diet yesterday from coach, 5 weeks to shred up so hitting it hard!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Who's coach mate? What weight you at now? 190lbs ish?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Who's coach mate? What weight you at now? 190lbs ish?


 Guy at the gym, training quite a few people and getting really good results! Weight is about 190 yea


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

1 hour HIIT done this morning with coach in the gym, was great start to the day!

Low carb diet going well so far, didn't feel too tired on it yesterday


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Adz said:


> 1 hour HIIT done this morning with coach in the gym, was great start to the day!
> 
> Low carb diet going well so far, didn't feel too tired on it yesterday


 Whats your current weight and goal weight?

Im 6ft and look quite a similar build to you i was 217lb this morning and starting cutting on monday I think I will need to get to around 185-190 to be lean. Diet started on 2700kcals.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

UlsterRugby said:


> Whats your current weight and goal weight?
> 
> Im 6ft and look quite a similar build to you i was 217lb this morning and starting cutting on monday I think I will need to get to around 185-190 to be lean. Diet started on 2700kcals.


 Around 190 at moment mate, haven't got a goal weight, just going off the mirror.

Want ab's fir simmer, purely because I've never had them! Then will try to stay lean and lean bulk once September comes round.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys, still here, just not posting as much.

Still training hard, started Muay Thai last night to help fitness and get fat off.

Reached that point where not shredded and I feel small haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice arms session tonight, had some 5150 and got a great pump.

Just supersets all like 30 reps on each:

DB curls into DB hammer curld

Preacher curl into 21's

1 arm DB extension into underhand bar pull down

Overhead rope extension into rope pull down

Barbell wrist curl into reverse grip curl

3 sets of squats

20 mins stair climber


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking well mate arms looking big.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Flipper said:


> Looking well mate arms looking big.


 Cheers bud


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Did shoulders last night, supersets again, got it smashed out pretty quick!

DB front raise into DB Lat raise

Hammer press into hammer rear delts

smith shrugs into vertical row

All lots of reps and 3 sets

Squats - 2 warmup sets then 120kg


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Trained on Saturday, did back, was great had a huge pump.

Kept weights light and just concentrated on form and high reps.

Hammer pull down - 4 sets

Bent over row - 4 sets

Cable row - 4 sets

Rack pulls - 4 sets

DB rows - 4 sets

few sets on ab's and calfs

Muay Thai tonight to shred some fat


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys, it's been a bit quiet this week, been busy with work so not trained as much as I would have liked.

Did legs last night though:

Hammer front squat - 5 sets

lying leg curl - 5 sets

Leg press - 5 sets

Leg extension - 5 sets

Bored of cutting now, feel small haha so holiday in 3 weeks then it's lean bulk


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Did shoulders yesterday in hotel gym, felt awesome, traps killing today!

Kept it light but just massive reps to wear the muscle out:

DB lat raise - 4 sets

Front raise - 4 sets

Around the world - 4 sets

Smith shrugs - 4 sets

Push press - 4 sets

Squats - 3 sets

Still loving the everyday squats


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Not been on here much recently, not getting time at night to keep updating. Active on my Instagram though so if you on there follow me @rat_fitness

Still training, got fed up with cutting, been doing it too long and feeling small, so lean bulk now.

Off to Marbella next week for 10 days woop woop


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Im still here, just never getting time to post anymore!

Been in Marbella for a few weeks, trained at Dorian's gym while I was there, nice place!

Started to lean bulk now Im back, food going in nicely, currently sat at 196lb, natty for a few months!


----------



## DoubleDragon (Jun 1, 2016)

When do you get big?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

DoubleDragon said:


> When do you get big?


 hopefully June 2018 mate, its all this cardio from banging your mrs that's keeping me trim


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> hopefully June 2018 mate, its all this cardio from banging your mrs that's keeping me trim


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys, been a while since logged in here!

Been slacking a bit with training and diet but still doing ok.

Currently in Spain celebrating my birthday so when I'm home I'm hitting it hard, super bulk!

View attachment IMG_7154.JPG


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Alright mate hows things? Havent logged on here for a while myself lol


----------

